# Vero Beach 2014 Information & Adoration Thread



## RSHEALAND

*Welcome!  This is the 2014 continuation of starbox's original thread of 2007.*

ATTENTION!...  Much of the content of this thread has been brought forward from past threads, so be aware prices and rates are likely to be out of date.  *Please *post or PM me any corrections or updates you may have or find.  Thanks.
*Past Threads...*
2013 - By DisDaydreamer - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3021104
2012 - By DisDaydreamer - http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2843389
2011 - By backyardponder - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2610219
2010 - By DisDaydreamer - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2344361
2009 - By MiaSRN62 - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1969415
2008 - By DisDaydreamer - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1713110
2007 - By starbox - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1431524]
Contributors: starbox, MiaSRN62, mbhoxie, DisDaydreamer, Lisareniff, DVCconvert, Sorcerer's Dad, floridaFam, nzdisneymom, DisDaydreamer, backyardponder, Melynny, SabresFan, and lastly, by Caskbill who showed me how make these scrolling boxes years ago.
If you would like to add the Vero Beach Adoration Club Icon to your signature or as an avatar you can right click the image and copy or save it.




*Address & Phone*
Disney's Vero Beach Resort
9250 Island Grove Terrace
Vero Beach, FL 32963
(772) 234-2000
Travel Links:
http://www.verobeach.com/
http://www.visitflorida.com/vero_beach
Want to learn to surf?  Here is a trip report by SabresFan about one place to do it.
*Roll Call.... 2014* 
  Post or PM me your stay dates.  Also, let me know what number stay this is for you and what type of reservation.  I will put that number and info after your username.
	
	




		Code:
	

[B]2014[/B]
12/30 - 01/04 codyvt
01/22 - 01/25 Pootle OVIR
01/24 - 01/26 bobbiwoz OVIR
01/25 - 01/27 JanDave

02/01 - 02/04 minie_meese(1)
02/16 - 02/21 GrumpyPOTFH(2) 1BR
02/20 - 02/23 robhawk(2) 1BR

03/02 - 03/06 nannette(1)  OVIR
03/15            TheHungerJames(1) 1BR
03/21 - 03/27 IggyLans  OVIR
03/23 - 03/24 RSHEALAND(3)  OVIR
03/26 - 03/28 RSHEALAND(3)  1BR
03/26 -          Jen24(1)  1BR

04/04 - 04/09 gpts@disney(1)
04/06 - 04/11 Judyat(1)
04/06 - 04/11 tillerrw(2)
04/16 - 04/20 Canals68(10) OVIR
04/17 - 04/20 disneyfreaks1@sbcglo(2)
04/19 - 04/22 mybabesuz
04/22 - 04/26 htom(1)
04/25 - 04/27 magicmommy
04/30 - 05/02 bobbiwoz  OVIR

05/06 - 05/10 Melissa&Shawn    2BR
05/21 - 05/24 DisDaydreamer(8) studio
05/24 - 05/29 mmmagic7754(3) GVIR
05/24 - 05/30 PammyK
05/27 - 05/31 tb1972(2) GVIR

06/03 - 06/07 Disney On The Bayou
06/09 - 06/13 Mickeys Girl 52(1) 
06/10 - 06/13 Bronte (1) 2 IR
06/14 - 06/20 disbound09  Cottage
06/15            jfish
06/15 - 06/20 KristiP(1)  1BR
06/16 - 06/18 dizfan(1) OVIR
06/16 - 06/22 KPlanck   2BR
06/18 - 06/23 msaseifert(2)  2BR
06/19 - 06/22 chitowntraveler
06/20 - 06-23 SCDizneyDawn  Cottage
06/22 - 06/23 Tink6666  OVIR
06/22 - 06/26 ddiva(7) OVIR
06/29 - 07/03 jgdsoarin 1BR + 2 IR
06/30 - 07/02 Pier60 (1)

07/01 - 07/04 backyardponder(5) 2BR + 1 OVIR
07/03 - 07/07 Ulysses 1BR
07/08 - 07/11 TinkerbellLuvr7
07/13 - 07/17 dawne98
07/12 - 07/18 lsg85
07/17 - 07/22 SafariTigger(3)  2 OVIR
07/19 - 07/21 bzzelady(1) GVIR
07/22 - 07/24 noahsmom(1) OVIR
07/26 - 07/31 Hanover(1)
07/30 - 08/06 iluveeyore(1) OVIR

08/02 - 08/    plutospalforever(1) 1BR
08/04            snowhyte
08/10 - 08/12 Pootle  Cottage
08/12 - 08/14 Pootle  2BR
08/14 - 08/16 edk35(2) OVIR
08/17 - 08/21 bbn1122(1)  2BR
08/17 - 08/21 ThumpersWorld(1)  1BR 
08/17 - 08/24 Kaulds OVIR + GVIR
08/18 - 08/21 RLRDA(1)  1BR
08/20 - 08/23 RoyalCanadian(1)  deluxe studio
08/22 - 08/24 Katema52  6 OVstudios

09/08 - 09/12 MrsH42608(1)
09/10 - 09/17 Murron
09/11 - 09/13 Belle & Ariel (3)
09/13 - 09/20 dsanner106
09/19 - 09/25 DVCTigger(1) 1BR
09/27 - 10/01 devons mommy

10/03            Sorcerina  studio
10/16 - 10/19 Twin princesses
10/17 - 10/19 TeriofTerror
10/17 - 10/20 RSHEALAND(4) 1BR
10/20 - 10/23 ali in wonderland OVIR
10/24 - 10/26 Beast2Prince(1) OVIR

11/26 - 11/29 Gillyrose779(1)
11/27 - 11/29 TofuBeast
12/22 - 12/24 dreamlinda OVIR

One of the most frequently asked questions is "What should I request" so here a a few tips:
First, here is the layout (a few years old, the beach entry walk has been changed).




Ocean View Inn Room (OVIR)
These are all in the Main Inn building.  There are four floors and typically the higher the better for views.  It is possible to get an OVIR on either end of the building where you have an ocean view off to the side.  So you want to request and ocean FACING room.
I request the 4th floor first and then the second floor because you can take the lobby staircase to and from the 1st floor.  Sometimes waiting for the elevator is frustrating and it is nice to have an easy alternate route.
Villa Building Rooms
There are 3 Villa buildings (12, 14, & 15).  12 is on the north end of the resort, and 15 is on the south end of the resort.  These two buildings have fewer view obstructions of the ocean.  They are "U" shaped buildings and each floor has two "Dedicated" 2 bdrm units and four "Lock-Off" 2 bdrm units.  The Lock-Off units are also the 1 bdrm and studio units when locked off from each other.  You will notice below that the dedicated units (in blue) are at the end of the "U" and further away from the ocean with very limited likelyhood of viewing the ocean.  The Villa buildings are 3 stories and getting the 3rd floor is pretty critical in having an ocean view.  Building 14 has many more obstructions than the others.
Layout provided by Lisareniff




I prefer to make my request through the DVC site and member services.  Give them your name and reservation number, and your request.
https://dvc.disney.go.com/dvc/member/contact/contactMemberServices?id=ContactMemberServicesPage  Not sure you can get to this page if you are not logged in.
They have been very (timely) responsive and email you back, so you have a written response you can refer to.  Remember... A request is just that and not a guarantee. 
New Link - by floridafam
Lookup for area restaurant inspection reports.
http://www.tcpalm.com/data/restaurant-inspections-database/?appSession=068261171569859

*VB FAQ Archive*


		Code:
	

[/COLOR]
How many rooms does VB have?
VB has 18 dedicated 2 BR's; 36 Lockoffs (each of which can be divided 
into a studio and a 1BR); 6 3BR Beach Cottages; and 112 Inn rooms.  
How do I get to Vero Beach?
Do you have to be a DVC member to stay there?
No you do not. You can make a reservation through a travel agent or by 
calling the resort. 
What is rack rate for the resort? 
2010 VB Rates (Provided by Emily921)
Value 1-1 to 2-11, 8-15 to 12-16
Regular 4-11 to 5-27
Summer 5-28 to 8-14
Peak 2-12 to 3-20
Holiday 3-21 to 4-10 & 12-17 to 12-31
Studio V $185, R $240, S $250 wkdy $265 wknd Juy 4,Peak $310 and Holiday $335.
Inn Std same as Studio
Inn Ocean View, V $205, R $295, S $300 wkdy $315 wknd, P $350, H $395.
1BR V $285, R $370, S $375 wkdy $390 wknd, P $460,
H $480.
2BR V $370, R $495, S $505 wkdy, $520 wknd, peak
$680 and H $720.
3 BR Beach Cottage - V $805, R $980, S $1000 wkdy
$1015 wknd, P $1100, H $1245
Tax is 11%. wkend included July 4th. 
What is the difference between an Inn Room and a Studio?
With an Inn room you'll get 2 queen beds and it is about 360 sq ft. You also
will have a small frig, wet bar, and microwave. Select corner Inn rooms are
slightly larger and L-shaped. So as you enter the room through the door, you
see a narrow walk space and the kitchenette is right there. As you turn the corner,
you have the main space with the beds. 
A studio is about 375 sq ft and also has a frig, wet bar and microwave. The 
difference is you will get one queen bed and one double sleeper sofa. So if 
only two people are staying in the room and sharing the bed, you can keep 
the sofa closed and allows more floor space. The Vero Beach studio room is 
the same shape as the OKW studio so the floor space is optimized in my opinion. 
Studios (particularily ground and 2st floor), don't offer much of a view. There 
is a lot of very lush tropical foilage surrounding the ground floor studio and 
larger villas. Ocean View Inn rooms are a reservation option. 
What does availiability typically look like?
Peak season at South Florida beaches is in the Spring, with March and April 
(Spring Break) being the most popular. Summer is typically not as difficult to 
reserve as Spring is. By calling at 7 months, you can likely get any week you 
want. I've had luck getting summer time calling only a few months prior.
What is the beach like?
The beach is on the "wild" side, with lots of waves and a pretty sharp drop off. 
Children should be closely supervised. 
Rob describes it here:
"It is not a big beach, but it is never crowded so size, in this case, doesn't matter. 
Vero beach is an ocean playground. The waves on most days are formiddable and 
great for boogie or surf boarding. 
The sand is brown and coarse, and gets hot in the summer. For me the hot sand is 
a sensory awakening and I find myself thinking... "yes, I really am here... ouch, 
damn that's hot... ow, ow, ow".
I love the ocean waves. VB receives the gulf stream flow so the water temps are 
pretty steady for much of the year. I like to think that sharks don't like waves and 
stay out further than I venture. I have never seen a shark at VB, but PamOKW 
posted a story about a shark bite incident at VB in 2006. Thanks, Pam. 
Jelly Fish? Hah.... VB has PORTUGESE MAN-O-WAR! Actually, I have been to 
VB almost all the months from March to November and only once have I 
encountered these slimey creatures of pain. Yes, I was stung. Not too bad though... 
just felt like a thousand bee stings.
There is never a problem finding a spot to set up beach camp at VB.
One real nice thing about the beach is the proximity to the Pool bar & grill, and 
your room. So If you have hankering for a Margarita or a hamburger, OR nature 
is suddenly calling (#2, you can do #1 in the ocean), your remedy is very close by. 
We typically will set up early in the morning and go back and forth between the 
pool, the room, and the beach throughout the day.
The beach doesn't have much in the way of shelling, but it does have turtle nests."
Is there a lifeguard on duty?
There are lifeguards at the pool at peak times, but not on the beach.
Is there internet service at the resort?
Yes. They currently have Wireless in the lobby and sitting areas of the main 
building. They also have a public access computer off of the lobby area. 
Cost is $9.95/30 minutes. 
What TV stations do they have in the rooms? (provided by Melynny)
WXEL ,WTVX, WPTV, ION, WFLX, WPBF, WTCE, WPEC, BRRMGC, UNIVISON,
WTCN, WVFL, WFGC, CSPAN, HSN, TVGN, TWC, IROG, QVC, LIFE, CNN, HLN,
SUN, ESPN, ESPN2, CSS, FX, USA, FNC, TNT, VH1, A&E, HIST, NIK, ANIMAL PLANET,
FOOD, TRAVEL, DISC, TLC, COM, TRUTV, DISNEY , AMC, TELEMUNDO, BET, MTV,
FSN, SPEED, VS. TCM, ABCFAM, SPIKE, OWN, E!, HGTV, GOLF, MSMBC, CMT,
OXYGEN, STYLE, GSN, HALLMARK, TOON, COMM, COMPRO, COMTV
What sort of activities does the resort offer? Is there a fee?
There are a number of planned recreational activities. Some have age-limits 
and/or fees. These include (but are not limited to):
Fishing Fundamentals (age 7+): 30.00/35.00
Lagoon Adventure (age 7-17): fee ???
Kayak Adventure (age 8+):40.00/45.00
Pelican Island Bike Tour (age 12+) 8.00/10.00
Seaside Chefs (age 4+) fee?????
Unbirthday Parties (age 4-12): No fee
Campfire (all ages): No fee - Monday/Wed/Fri/Sat nights
SnorkelEars: 30.00/35.00
Turtle Troop Adventure 20.00/25.00
Discovery Scuba: 30.00/35.00
Cel Painting: 10.00/15.00
Faux Gyataku Craft: 7.00/10.00
Sand Casting: 3.00/5.00
Tennis Lessons
30 min: 27.00/30.00
60 min: 50.00/55.00
Garden and Museum Tour: 15.00/20.00
Beginning Birding (seasonal): 8.00/10.00
Surf School: 90.00/95.00
What is the temperature like?
See the temperature chart below.

Is there a supervised kid's club?
There is a 3-hour 3DC Discovery Club for kids age 4-12 on Monday, 
Wednesday, Friday, and Saturday. Price is 35.00 per child for non-members 
and 30.00 for DVC members. Dinner and supervised activities are included and 
advance reservations are required.
What is availiable for rental at the resort?
There are a number of items availible for rental. Prices are as follows 
(DVC Member/Non-Member)
2 Chairs and Umbrella: 24.00/30.00
Umbrella: 10.00/12.00
Beach Chair: 7.00/9.00
Cushioned Lounge Chair: 9.00/12.00
2 Lounges and Umbrella: 28.00/36.00
Body Board: 9.00/12.00
Cabanas: 12.00/15.00
Bikes (hourly): 5.00/7.00
Bikes: 14.00/17.00
Tennis Racket: Complimentary/5.00
Miniature Golf Rental Equipment
Hourly: 1.00/2.00
Entire Stay: 5.00/7.00
Kayak (30 minutes): 20.00/25.00
Jet Ski (30 minutes): 55.00/60.00

What dining options exist at the resort?
VB offers more dining options than most Disney resorts: Shutters is a 
casual table service restaurant featuring American cuisine, fresh seafood, 
and a wood-brick oven. Character dining is offered Saturday morning, 
reservations are suggested. The Green Cabin Room offers specialty 
drinks, a light lunch and appetizer menu, and both indoor and outdoor 
dining areas. There is nightly entertainment. Sonya's is open select 
evening and features signature dining with steaks and seafood. Brunch 
is availiable on Sunday. Bleacher's offers pool-side counter service with
hot dogs, hamburgers, subs, and salads. Alcoholic speciality beverages 
are also offered. There is also the option of Inn Room Private Dining, 
including the option to pre-order breakfast with a selected delivery time. 
Prices seem to be on par with all Disney resorts in terms of CS,TS and 
Signature Dining experiences. The Disney Dining Experience card (DDE) 
is accepted at VB.
Please Note: The DDP is NOT accepted at VB  but the TIW card is. 
Menus: Shutters:[url]http://www.allearsnet.com/menu/menu_vero1.htm[/url]
[url]http://www.allearsnet.com/menu/menu_vero2.htm[/url]
[url]http://www.allearsnet.com/menu/menu_vero3.htm[/url]
[url]http://www.allearsnet.com/menu/menu_vero8.htm[/url] 
Does the resort do anything special for holidays?
4th of July is pretty cool. For a while, there were fireworks in Orchid just 
North of the resort. They were fantastic. There are also fireworks in 
Sebastian which you can watch from A1A.
VB throws a pool-party on New Year's Eve complete with party hats, 
noise-makers, live DJ, and guest appearances by the likes of Goofy, 
Chip, and Dale. There are family activities, dancing, and the night 
ends with the "Pool Drop" where at the stroke of midnight, everyone 
who wants to, jumps into the pool.
The resort always does something for most holidays. We really enjoy 
Halloween at the resort. They have costume contests, pumpkin carving 
contests, trick or treating, etc.
What are my dining/grocery options outside of the resort?
Orchid Island Pizzeria right next to DVBR on the corner of A1A and 510. 
They serve a thin crust style pizzia with choice of lots of toppings, pasta 
dinners, and hot and cold subs. They will also deliver to the lobby of the 
resort. 772-388-5151 .
The closest shopping is a short distance away.  Go North from the resort 
to the 1st light and turn left onto CR- 510.  Go 2.7 miles and Walgreens
will be on your left at the intersection of US-1.  If you want to go to Publix 
(groceries), make a right turn on US1 and Publix will be 1.6 miles ahead on 
your left.  As you head to Publix, on your right will be Hale Indian River Fruit
Stand.  Try their fresh-squeezed orange juice...yummy!
There is commercial strip in Vero Beach about 11 miles/20 min away. 
Includes just about everything you can think of - Super Walmart, Sams Club, 
Home Depot, Lowes, Best Buy, Circuit City, Sears, - complete mall. Plenty 
of places to spend money! The outlet malls are a few more miles past that 
out to the west.
There is also a Super Walmart in Sebastian approx 9 miles to the north, 
along with some smaller strip malls - Publix etc. Sebastian is a smaller city, 
home of Pelican Island, Capt Hirams restaurant and bar (think tables in the sand), 
Squid Lips restaurant. -

Dining Options in the area:
Lobster Shanty in Vero Beach ( [url]http://www.verobeachlobstershanty.com/[/url] )
Mamma Mia's: [url]http://www.mamamiaskitchen.net/[/url]
Mr. Manatee's in Vero Beach ( [url]http://www.planetvero.com/mrmanatees.htm[/url] ) 
also, I believe this is the main website for Mr Manatee's : 
( [url]http://www.mrmanatees.com/[/url] )
Capt Hiram's for lunch in Sebastian [url]http://www.hirams.com/[/url]
[url]http://www.riversidecafe.com/[/url] (Riverside Cafe)
Ozzie's Crabhouse 
6060 US Hwy. 1 South
Grant, FL 32949
(321) 724-0009 -----> what I read was "go for the food...not the decor". 
So I'm assuming this place is very casual ? But the food is supposed to be great. 

Waldo's at the Driftwood
3150 Ocean Drive 
Vero Beach, FL 32963-1954 
Phone: 772-231-0550 
Fax: 772-234-1981 
Website: [url]http://www.thedriftwoodresort.com/rest.html[/url] 

[url]http://www.bellanapoli-verobeach.com/[/url]

TOOJAYS : [url]http://www.toojays.com/locationsnew/...onlist_tc.html[/url]

Ay Jalisco Inc
1909 20th St, Vero Beach, FL 
Tel: (772) 978-0661 (good Mexican food)
Outback Steakhouse
1475 Us Highway 1, Vero Beach, FL 
Tel: (772) 567-5222 
 
Patio Restaurant
1103 Miracle Mile, Vero Beach, FL 
Tel: (772) 567-7215 
*************************************************************
PIZZA : 
Orchid Island Pizzeria right next to DVBR on the corner of A1A and 510. 
They serve a thin crust style pizzia with choice of lots of toppings, pasta 
dinners, and hot and cold subs. They will also deliver to the lobby of the
resort. 772-388-5151
[url]http://www.orchidislandpizzeria.com/[/url]
 
Nino's Italian Restaurant 
1006 Easter Lily Ln
Vero Beach, FL 32963 
Phone: (772) 231-9311
[url]http://www.verobeachbusinessdirector...uments/118.pdf[/url]
Note : Does NOT deliver to VB
Payment options
No credit cards accepted 
All checks
Business hours
Sundays: 11 a.m. to 9 p.m. 
Mondays: 11 a.m. to 9 p.m. 
Tuesdays: 11 a.m. to 9 p.m. 
Wednesdays: 11 a.m. to 9 p.m. 
Thursdays: 11 a.m. to 9 p.m. 
Fridays: 11 a.m. to 10 p.m. 
Saturdays: 11 a.m. to 10 p.m.
Giorgio's New York Pizzeria 
955 17th St
Vero Beach, FL 32960 
Phone: (772) 778-3800
NOTE : Does NOT deliver to VB
Payment options
Visa 
Mastercard 
No checks accepted
Business hours
Mondays: 11 a.m. to 8:30 p.m. 
Tuesdays: 11 a.m. to 8:30 p.m. 
Wednesdays: 11 a.m. to 8:30 p.m. 
Thursdays: 11 a.m. to 8:30 p.m. 
Fridays: 11 a.m. to 8:30 p.m. 
Saturdays: 5:30 p.m. to 8:30 p.m.
[url]http://www.verobeachbusinessdirector...uments/107.pdf[/url]

************************************************** 
Ocean Grill : 
[url]http://www.ocean-grill.com/index.php...WebPageID=7227[/url] (Ocean Grill)

Boardwalk Cafe & Ice Cream CO 4079 Ocean Drive
Vero Beach, FL 32963
Phone: (772) 234-9570
Apples Bakery & Ice Cream Parlor486 21st St
Vero Beach, FL 32960
(772) 567-5877

Squid Lips Grill : [url]http://www.squidlipsgrill.com/[/url] 
MoBay Grill in the Publix Plaza near Wal-Mart (Sebastian). A small 
Jamaican inspired restaurant. [url]http://www.mo-baygrill.com/[/url]

Tangos Restaurant---good for steak : 
[url]http://www.realpagessites.com/tangos...ant/page5.html[/url]
And not a steakhouse....but another cool sounding restaurant I'd like 
to add to the list :
[url]http://www.rjgators.com/[/url]
also some mentioned on this link :
[url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1764324[/url]

************************************************** 
************************************************** 
Where Can I Get A Massage?
Massages are availiable on-site, but there are a few full-service 
spas in the area:
Studio Gabriel Full Service Salon and Spa
772 -234-8105
[url]http://www.studiogabriel.com/services.asp[/url]
Yulin's Day Spa:
[url]http://yulinsdayspa.com/index.php?ac...WebPageID=5761[/url]
What is there to do in the surrounding area?
Pelican Island National Wildlife Refuge [url]http://www.fws.gov/pelicanisland/[/url]
Sebastion Inlet State Park [url]http://www.floridastateparks.org/sebastianinlet/[/url]
Port Canaveral (where the Magic & Wonder dock) 
[url]http://www.portcanaveral.org/cruising/ships.php#disney[/url]
Kennedy Space Center [url]http://www.kennedyspacecenter.com/[/url]
Merritt Island National Wildlife Refuge (a part of KSC) 
[url]http://www.fws.gov/merrittisland/[/url]
The Manateer Observation Center [url]http://www.manateecenter.com/[/url]
Mckee Bonatinical Gardens (really cool) [url]http://www.mckeegarden.org/[/url]
Another place to check out..especially with Pirates of the Caribbean being 
so popular. It's maybe 15 minutes from the Vero Beach resort. Here's some more info :
[url]http://www.atocha1622.com/mclarty.htm:[/url]
Mc Clarty Treasure Museum
13180 Highway A1a
Vero Beach, FL 32963
(772) 589-2147
Paleo Discoveries (paleodiscoveries.com).Fossil Hunting. 
************************************************** **************************************************
What are NoSeeUms and how do I deter them?
No-See-Ums are tiny insects, closely related to the mosquito, officially 
called Biting Midges. They only fly in temperatures over 70 degress, so 
they are more of a problem during summer months. They are most active 
during sunrise/sunset, so it is recommended that you keep your patio 
doors closed during these times. Common insect repellants (DEET) do 
not deter No-See-Ums. The best way to avoid them is to wear long 
pants/sleeves at sunrise and sunset. Products such as Cutter Advanced 
and Cactus Juice have been recommended by many VB veterans. 
How can I see sea turtles?
Sea turtle nesting and hatching season runs May-October. Most of the turtle
nesting takes place from June-August, and hatchlings emerge about 60 days 
after the nest is made. There are a number of night-time walks organized that 
allow small numbers of the public to view the nesting phase, but the hatchling 
phase is far too dangerous to view and there are no legal public walks to 
view hatchlings. If you would like to see a hatchling, there are morning 
"Turtle Troops" at the resort three times a week where the naturalist takes 
you to look at the nests. Once hatchlings begin emerging, it is not uncommon 
for there to be hatchlings that did not make it left behind, and you may get a 
chance to see one of those. 
If you are at Vero during nesting, there are various places to arrange for a 
turtle walk. First, the resort offers a turtle walk lottery on Wednesdays and 
Thursdays. Guests can place their room keys in a lottery at 10am, and enough 
keys are drawn to fill 20 slots on the tour. There is no charge, but space is very 
limited and the walk takes place on the beach @ the resort where there is about 
a 50% chance that you will see a turtle.
On Tuesdays, the Caribbean Conservation Corporation hosts a free turtle walk 
through Sebastian Inlet State Park. (321-985-4852)  You must reserve a spot 
ahead of time, and a total of 20 people are allowed on the beach. This takes
place in the Archie Carr National Wildlife Refuge, a few miles down from 
Disney's Vero Beach Resort and has a 80% success rate for finding and viewing turtles.
The Caribbean Conservation Corporation also sponsors an "Adopt-A-Turtle" 
program on Monday nights. There is a charge for this (I believe it is 20$ plus 
10$ for each additional person in the group). This also takes place in the 
Archie Carr Refuge and you must make reservations. Contact number is 1-800-678-7853.
I personally recommend one of the CCC walks, since you can make 
reservations ahead of time and have a much higher chance of seeing a turtle nesting. 

What sort of other ameneties are offered at Vero Beach?
Anchors A Weigh Fitness Center, Rub Dub's Massage, Blinker's Arcade, 
Nightly Live Music in the Green cabin Room, Hair Beading and Hair Wraps, 
Valet, Video Rentals, BBQ Grills, Steamer's Sauna 
Why are Vero Beach points cheaper than other resorts on the resale market? 
Should I just buy there to save money?
The most expensive annual dues make VB one of the most expenive locations to 
own over the long term. Mbhoxie breaks it down here:
"VB points tend to be cheaper for a number of reasons...
1. Dues are higher there than any other resort... Partially due to the remote 
location, and partially due to the fact that the place has been smacked by two
hurricanes and is heavily insured.
2. To some, the resort is in a fairly remote location, not known traditionally 
known as a resort/timeshare area.. You have to either drive or rent a car to 
get there. The surrounding towns have some activities but its not setup as a 
tourist area... Some people buy in with the expectaton of being entertained 
like they are at the parks... Not going to happen.
Bottom line.. NEVER buy points at a place that you don't intend to stay at... 
Bad business, and it will be stressful."
What's the address/phone number for the resort?
Disney's Vero Beach Resort (a DVC resort)
9250 Island Grove Ter
Vero Beach, FL 32963
(772) 234-2000

[U][COLOR="seagreen"][SIZE="4"][B]Resort - Basics[/B][/SIZE][/COLOR][/U]
[COLOR="seagreen"][SIZE="4"][B]Rooms[/B][/SIZE][/COLOR]
VB has 18 dedicated 2 BR's; 36 Lockoffs (each of which can be divided 
into a studio and a 1BR); 6 3BR Beach Cottages; and 112 Inn rooms.  
The Inn rooms designated as Garden View (vegetation and parking views)
and Ocean View.  (If you know how many Inn roms are in each category
please let me know)  
There are a total of 10 buildings with rooms.  The 6 3BR Beach Cottages, 
the Inn, and 3 other buildings, each containing 6 dedicated 2BRs, 
and 12 Lockoffs.  The studios are part of a lockoff and are in these 3 buildings.
VB is a very small resort.  Everything is a very, very easy walk.
[COLOR="seagreen"][SIZE="4"][B]Parking[/B][/SIZE][/COLOR]
There is under-building parking under the Inn and the 3 buildings with 
the 2BRs and lockoffs.  There are small parking lots next to the buildings.
There is not parking next to the 3BR Beach Cottages but there is adequate
Parking in the other locations.  Overflow parking is available across 
Highway A1A which is connected to the resort via an underground
Passage.
[COLOR="SeaGreen"][SIZE="4"][B]Transportation[/B][/SIZE][/COLOR]
Many folks ask if Disney provides transportation, like the Disney Magic
Express.  The answer is no.
You can arrange transportation using one of the VB transportation companies
but you will probably find it to be very expensive.  Aditionally, the resort
is very small and almost everybody wants to go see some of the sights
or go to off-site restaurants.  For these reasons everybody recommends
having a car.  OK, I suppose there is someone out there who doesnt!
Most folks fly into Orlando (95 miles).  Other options are North
Palm Beach (81 miles), Sanford (114 miles), Fort Lauderdale (130 miles).
[COLOR="SeaGreen"][SIZE="4"][B]Availability[/B][/SIZE][/COLOR]
Peak season at South Florida beaches is in the Spring, with March and April 
(Spring Break) being the most popular. Summer is typically not as difficult to 
reserve as Spring is. By calling at 7 months, you can likely get any week you 
want. Although I havent been to VB over the Christmas/New Years
holidays, I assume getting a room might be tough&call right at the 7 month
timeframe.  If VB is your home resort, you should not have trouble calling at 
11 months.


*Restaurants and Lounge*


		Code:
	

VB offers more dining options than most Disney resorts: Shutters is a 
casual table service restaurant featuring American cuisine, fresh seafood, 
and a wood-brick oven. Character dining is offered Saturday morning, 
reservations are suggested. 
The Green Cabin Room offers specialty 
drinks, a light lunch and appetizer menu, and both indoor and outdoor 
dining areas. There is nightly entertainment (Actually I think the 
entertainment is Wednesday  Sunday.  Let me know if you know). 
Sonya's is open select evening and features signature dining with 
steaks and seafood. 
Brunch is availiable on Sunday. Bleacher's offers pool-side counter service 
with hot dogs, hamburgers, subs, and salads. Alcoholic speciality beverages 
are also offered. 
There is also the option of Inn Room Private Dining, 
including the option to pre-order breakfast with a selected delivery time. 
Prices seem to be on par with all Disney resorts in terms of  counter
service, table service, and Signature Dining experiences. 
Please Note: The DDP is NOT accepted at VB  but the TIW card is. 
Menus: Shutters:[url]http://www.allearsnet.com/menu/menu_vero1.htm[/url]
[url]http://www.allearsnet.com/menu/menu_vero2.htm[/url]
[url]http://www.allearsnet.com/menu/menu_vero3.htm[/url]
[url]http://www.allearsnet.com/menu/menu_vero8.htm[/url]


*Rentals*


		Code:
	

There are a number of items available for rental. Prices are as follows 
(NEED TO VERIFY)
(DVC Member/Non-Member)
2 Chairs and Umbrella: 24.00/30.00
Umbrella: 10.00/12.00
Beach Chair: 7.00/9.00
Cushioned Lounge Chair: 9.00/12.00
2 Lounges and Umbrella: 28.00/36.00
Body Board: 9.00/12.00
Cabanas: 12.00/15.00
Bikes (hourly): 5.00/7.00
Bikes: 14.00/17.00
Tennis Racket: Complimentary/5.00
Miniature Golf Rental Equipment
Hourly: 1.00/2.00
Entire Stay: 5.00/7.00
Kayak (30 minutes): 20.00/25.00
Jet Ski (30 minutes): 55.00/60.00

 
*Spa  Other Services*


		Code:
	

Disney Signature Package: $495. Signature VichyTreatment, Signature Massage and Signature Facial or Signature Mani Pedi. 3.5 - 4 hrs
Citrus Package $200 Citrus Vichy Shower scrub, 50 min Aroma Therapy Massage, or your choice of Facial (excludes Signature Facial). 2 hrs
Tropical Package $200 Same as Citrus only with Tropical... 2 hrs
Bridal Package $345 3.5 hrs
Mommy and Me Package with Tween  $355 with 12 or older $395  2.25 hrs
Tween Package $230  2 hrs 

Massage 
Signature Massage 80min $190
Hot Stone 50min $140  80min $180
Swedish Relaxation 50min $120 80min $160
Personalized Aromatherapy 50min $130 80min $170
Pressure Release 50min $135 80min $175
Maternity 50min $125 80min $165
Couples Price varies with selected treatment 
Verandah/Chair Massage 15min $35
Express Massage 30min  $65
Facials 
Signature Facial 80min $175
Coconut Hydrating 50min $115
Blueberry Soy Firming 50min $115
Strawberry Rhubarb Replenishing 50min $115
Aloe Mint Soothing 50min $115
Citrus C Deep Cleansing 50min $115
A LA Carte 
Lip Exfoiliation and voluminzing $30
Soothing eye treatment $35
Hair and scalp massage $35
Vichy Shower Treatments 
Signature Vichy Treatment 80min $175
Tropical Vichy Shower scrub 45min $95
Citrus Vichy Shower scrub 45min $95
Body Therapies 
Mango Enzyme Exfoilating Wrap 50min $130
Cucumber Mint Hydrating Wrap 50min $130
Hand and Foot Treatments 
Signature Spa Manicure 50min $75 
Signature Spa Pedicure 80min $95
Traditions Manicure 30min $45 
Traditions Pedicure 50min $65 
Traditions Mani-Pedi Combo 80min $105
add French to mani or pedi for $10
Gentlemen's Manicure 30min $40
Gentlemen's Pedicure 45min $60
Foot and Leg Relief Massage 30min $50 
Polish Change 15min $30
Tween Services 
Clean Tween Facial 25min $75
Calming Massage 25min $75
Ice Cream Manicure 25min $40
Ice Cream Pedicure 30min $50

*Resort Document Scans*


		Code:
	

[B]Area Restaurants[/B]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/AreaRestaurants_Page_1.jpg[/url]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/AreaRestaurants_Page_2.jpg[/url]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/AreaRestaurants_Page_3.jpg[/url]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/AreaRestaurants_Page_4.jpg[/url]
[B]Daily Activity Sheets[/B]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/Daily_Activities_Page_1.jpg[/url]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/Daily_Activities_Page_2.jpg[/url]
[B]Massage Information[/B]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/MassageInfomation.jpg[/url]
[B]Room Service Menu[/B]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/RoomServiceMenu_Page_1.jpg[/url]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/RoomServiceMenu_Page_2.jpg[/url]
[B]
Shutters Menu for Breakfast[/B]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/ShuttersBreakfastMenu_Page_1.jpg[/url]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/ShuttersBreakfastMenu_Page_2.jpg[/url]
[B]Lunch[/B]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/ShuttersLunchMenu_Page_1.jpg[/url]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/ShuttersLunchMenu_Page_2.jpg[/url]
[B]
Dinner[/B]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/ShuttersDinnerMenu_Page_1.jpg[/url]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/ShuttersDinnerMenu_Page_2.jpg[/url]
[B]Dinner at Upscale Sonya's[/B]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/SonyasMenu.jpg[/url]
[B]Special Member pricing[/B]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/SpecialMemberPrivileges.jpg[/url]
[B]
Map of Surrounding area and interests[/B]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/SurroundingAreaMap_Page_2.jpg[/url]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/SurroundingAreaMap_Page_1.jpg[/url]
[B]VB resort map[/B]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/VBMap.jpg[/url]


*Average Temps*




*Click to enlarge photos*


----------



## RSHEALAND

I have scrolled back thru August of the 2013 thread and entered info to the 2014  Roll call. If you want your stay to be added please post or PM me your stay dates. Also, let me know what number stay this is for you and what type of reservation. I will put that number and info after your username. I will also try to update the info with current rates and add some photos.  Thanks Rick


----------



## RSHEALAND

originally posted by bobbiwoz on 10/30/13
From an e- mail from MS that came today.

We understand your wish to know more about the refurbishments going on 
during your January 2014 stay and we offer your the following 
information.

The following refurbishments will take place at DISNEY'S VERO BEACH 
Resort from Monday, January 6, 2014 through Monday, February 10, 2014.*

*Subject to change.

Vero Beach Pool, Pool Spa and Pirate's Plunge Pool Slide will be closed 
for refurbishments. This will not affect the Tiger Lilly Wet Deck, Port 
Holes Miniature Golf, Community Hall, Blinkers Arcade, Bleachers Bar 
and Grill or Eb & Flos Rentals.

Please let us know if we can be of any further assistance. 

Thank you,

Donna

Member Services | Online Communications


----------



## bobbiwoz

Thank you so much for adopting the thread!

Bobbi


----------



## mmmagic7754

Thanks for taking over the Vero thread RSHEALAND Wife and i will be staying at Vero 5/24/14 until 5/29/14. Trip #3 and Inn garden view.


----------



## simbasmom2

Can't wait for this vacation! Especially since we are in a level 2 snow emergency. Love heat and hate the cold!

Thanks for taking over the thread!


----------



## PammyK

mmmagic7754 said:


> Thanks for taking over the Vero thread RSHEALAND Wife and i will be staying at Vero 5/24/14 until 5/29/14. Trip #3 and Inn garden view.



Yes, yes, thank you RSHEALAND, for taking over the Vero thread.   You're a total rock star!  

And mmmagic - maybe I'll see you guys in May since our arrival dates are the same.  

I LOVE Disney's Vero Beach Resort! (said in my best imitation of the Appliance Direct Guy)


----------



## RSHEALAND

Sunrise from the beach Oct 2012


----------



## bobbiwoz

simbasmom2 said:


> Can't wait for this vacation! Especially since we are in a level 2 snow emergency. Love heat and hate the cold!
> 
> Thanks for taking over the thread!



Our Sunday forecast is for a foot of snow and temperature in the negative teens!  VB, even with no pool or hot tub sounds better than this!


----------



## msaseifert

Add us to the roll call.....June 18 thru 23.  We are in 2 bedroom ...6 of us, myself and dh, dd 15 & friend, ds 18 & friend.  This is stay #2.  Thanks!


----------



## simbasmom2

bobbiwoz said:


> Our Sunday forecast is for a foot of snow and temperature in the negative teens!  VB, even with no pool or hot tub sounds better than this!


Uggg!  I am definitely a warm weather girl. This is getting old and it just started .   We are suppose to get hit again on Sunday, too. Your forecast is worse though! Yuck...


----------



## mmmagic7754

PammyK said:


> Yes, yes, thank you RSHEALAND, for taking over the Vero thread.   You're a total rock star!
> 
> And mmmagic - maybe I'll see you guys in May since our arrival dates are the same.
> 
> I LOVE Disney's Vero Beach Resort! (said in my best imitation of the Appliance Direct Guy)



We were there same week as you this past May We have really fallen in love with Vero.


----------



## disbound09

THANK YOU!!! for taking over thread lots of info here already.  

We are stuck in Michigan waiting for the snow storm to hit tonight and I am already thinking of our warm June 14-21 family reunion.  

Any suggestions on which beach cottage is best for someone who needs a cane because of a stroke?  Any other suggestions concerning accessibility are appreciated.

Thanks again for picking up thread duties.


----------



## bbn1122

Thanks for taking over....super interested in Vero Beach.

I am anxiously awaiting my 7 month mark to book our first stay at VB.  Our stay will be prior to our cruise on the Dream.


----------



## RSHEALAND

mmmagic7754 said:


> Thanks for taking over the Vero thread RSHEALAND Wife and i will be staying at Vero 5/24/14 until 5/29/14. Trip #3 and Inn garden view.



You have been added to the updated roll call, enjoy your stay


----------



## RSHEALAND

msaseifert said:


> Add us to the roll call.....June 18 thru 23.  We are in 2 bedroom ...6 of us, myself and dh, dd 15 & friend, ds 18 & friend.  This is stay #2.  Thanks!



You have been added to the updated roll call, enjoy your stay


----------



## RSHEALAND

disbound09 said:


> THANK YOU!!! for taking over thread lots of info here already.
> 
> We are stuck in Michigan waiting for the snow storm to hit tonight and I am already thinking of our warm June 14-21 family reunion.
> 
> Any suggestions on which beach cottage is best for someone who needs a cane because of a stroke?  Any other suggestions concerning accessibility are appreciated.
> 
> Thanks again for picking up thread duties.



Cottages 1250 and 1450 would be near the main building, with 1450 being near the pool. Anyone else have any suggestions?


----------



## RSHEALAND

simbasmom2 in the 2013 thread you were looking for a 2br lockoff with a view. I will be posting a picture of our view from building 14 3rd floor, I don't remember what room number


----------



## RSHEALAND

building 14 3rd floor


----------



## RSHEALAND

along the beach just north of resort


----------



## backyardponder

First of all, to Rob...thanks for all the work on the thread the past 2 years and in years prior to that.

Rick,  Thanks for taking this over.

It's been a while since we've done a Disney trip but now have a big family one planned for June and July.  We'll be at VB July 1 -> July 4 after spending 10 nights at BWV.  We'll have a 2BR and one OVIR.  There will be 8 of us.

John


----------



## KristiP

RSHEALAND said:


> Sunrise from the beach Oct 2012
> 
> http://s1011.photobucket.com/user/RSHEALAND/media/386b5cc043377d2fa83a358a267d698a.jpg.html



So Happy to see this  Thank you for doing this thread we are so excited about our 1st trip this summer


----------



## GrumpyPOTFH

The DW and I will be at Vero Feb. 16 through 21, we have a one Bedroom.  This is our second stay, the first time two years ago, smae time.  Then we had a Studio.  Like it but want to try something a little larger.


----------



## RSHEALAND

GrumpyPOTFH said:


> The DW and I will be at Vero Feb. 16 through 21, we have a one Bedroom.  This is our second stay, the first time two years ago, smae time.  Then we had a Studio.  Like it but want to try something a little larger.



You have been added to roll call, enjoy your stay


----------



## bobbiwoz

We just have 2 two night stays at VB this year, each in an OVIR..
1/24 -1/26
4/30 - 5/2

Bobbi


----------



## mmmagic7754

Anyone know if yoga is offered at Vero?


----------



## robhawk

Thanks Rick,

We will be staying in a one bedroom February 20-23 after a four day Disney Dream cruise. This is our second visit. 

Rob


----------



## tb1972

Hello from the cold Midwest!  Dreaming of our VB stay in May.

We've visited VB once before but I cannot remember how I made my ADR's for Shutters.  Can I make on line ressies or must I call the resort directly?


----------



## disbound09

tb1972 said:


> Hello from the cold Midwest!  Dreaming of our VB stay in May.
> 
> We've visited VB once before but I cannot remember how I made my ADR's for Shutters.  Can I make on line ressies or must I call the resort directly?



We visiting from Texas and are snowed in here in Brighton Michigan.  Over 12" in the last 20 hours and it is *still *snowing.  HELP!!!  

We had a hard time making reservations online.  Called the resort directly and they forwarded us to Disney Dining who made us wait until the 180th day.  They have dropped the Seafood Buffet, but we made reservations for the two character meals.


----------



## RSHEALAND

bobbiwoz said:


> We just have 2 two night stays at VB this year, each in an OVIR..
> 1/24 -1/26
> 4/30 - 5/2
> 
> Bobbi



Bobbi you have been added to roll call, enjoy your stays


----------



## RSHEALAND

robhawk said:


> Thanks Rick,
> 
> We will be staying in a one bedroom February 20-23 after a four day Disney Dream cruise. This is our second visit.
> 
> Rob



Rob you have been added to roll call, enjoy your stay


----------



## RSHEALAND

tb1972 said:


> Hello from the cold Midwest!  Dreaming of our VB stay in May.



Tabatha you have been added to roll call, enjoy your stay


----------



## simbasmom2

Thanks for the pics RSHEALAND. That's a nice view. I will request it.


----------



## RSHEALAND

I will be trying to add a picture of the day from my previous trips. Most are sunrise and sunset pictures or ones from area attractions. I will try to get many more from my upcoming trip in March.


----------



## RSHEALAND

Sunrise from the beach


----------



## simbasmom2

Thanks for the pictures of the day. A daily way to become more excited.


----------



## robhawk

RSHEALAND said:


> building 14 3rd floor



Wow! That's a great view! I didn't request bdlg 14 because I thought there were no good views! We had a decent view in a studio 3rd floor bldg 12.


----------



## tb1972

RSHEALAND said:


> Tabatha you have been added to roll call, enjoy your stay



Thank you! 

I forgot to mention this is our 2nd VB trip and we're booked for the inn garden view studio.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## RSHEALAND

View from Capt. Hiram's along the Indian River in Sebastian


----------



## RSHEALAND

Link to 2015 Vero Beach point charts

http://www.dvcrequest.com/point_chart/vero_beach_resort_2015.htm

Please note certain changes to the room categories within the 2015 Disney Vacation Club Resorts Points Charts for Disney's Vero Beach Resort.

Disney's Vero Beach Resort
Due to particular viewing obstructions, several previously categorized "Deluxe Inn Room Ocean View" rooms have been re-categorized as "Deluxe Inn Room Garden View" rooms. As a result, you will see changes in the vacation point values for 2015.


----------



## tofubeast

Just re-posting my recent post to the old thread with pics I took Thanksgiving 2013. Thanks for taking on the thread!! 
--------

Finally getting around to sharing some of my pics from our first stay at Vero this past T-Day!  Hope you like a LOT of pictures! Sorry if the menus are kind of hard to see, but thought you'd appreciate seeing some updated menus!  
















Santa Goofy and Donald were out in the lobby for a special meet and greet on T-Day. I was told this was a special rare treat. There was barely a line! 






Decorated lobby: 
















Sea turtle ornaments: 
















From on top of the 'lighthouse' water slide: 





















View from our building 12 studio balcony: 











Campfire (lots of Boom Chicka Booms and S'mores!) 






*More in next post...*


----------



## tofubeast

Island Grove Packing Co. (gift shop).  Pin trading takes place in here during afternoons. Show your WDW AP, and you can get a discount on merch like you would at WDW resort. This is also where you can borrow DVDs to bring back to your room. 

I hadn't seen a lot of pics online, so I went a little crazy. 














































*Last batch in next post!*


----------



## tofubeast

Sonya's and Shutters were both open for a Thanksgiving buffet.  Both shared the same banquet room where the buffet spread was maintained.


























Shutters:















Sure was empty! When would you see a character breakfast like this at WDW? (I was told this was not the norm!)




















Sonya's















Green Cabin Room:


----------



## plutospalforever

Yay!!! Thank you so much for continuing this thread and for the awesome and informing pics! This is our first stay and we booked a 1 bedroom.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Yes baby! Rick is in the house! 

Thanks, Rick, for being caretaker of the thread this year 

Please add us to the rollcall 5/21 - 5/24 (8) Studio


----------



## RSHEALAND

DisDaydreamer said:


> Yes baby! Rick is in the house!
> 
> Thanks, Rick, for being caretaker of the thread this year
> 
> Please add us to the rollcall 5/21 - 5/24 (8) Studio



Thanks Rob, got you added to roll call, enjoy your stay


----------



## RSHEALAND

Sunset from balcony in the Inn laundry room


----------



## simbasmom2

Love the pictures, everyone!


----------



## badeacon

Can someone tell me if the deluxe studios are all ocean views?
Thanks


----------



## robhawk

badeacon said:


> Can someone tell me if the deluxe studios are all ocean views?
> Thanks



If you are on the top (3rd) floor there is a good chance for ocean view. Rick posted a good picture on this thread.


----------



## badeacon

robhawk said:


> Ir you are on the top (3rd) floor there is a good chance for ocean view. Rick posted a good picture on this thread.



Thanks I just realized the difference between the studios and inn rooms


----------



## katema52

Are there any connecting rooms in the inn?


----------



## RSHEALAND

katema52 said:


> Are there any connecting rooms in the inn?



The one GV Inn Room that I stayed in was not a connecting room, but not sure if others are. Has any one else had a connecting room?


----------



## RSHEALAND

I have updated the SPA pricing on the first page of the thread.


----------



## bobbiwoz

We had connecting OVIR.  We did not ask for connecting rooms, but it was nice?


----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## bobbiwoz

Cute!  I've only seen the alligator from the the street!


----------



## RSHEALAND

bobbiwoz said:


> Cute!  I've only seen the alligator from the the street!



I dont remember how I ended up on the roof.


----------



## RSHEALAND

1 BR Villa


----------



## RSHEALAND

Our order of Honeybells arrived yesterday from Hale Groves, a tasty reminder of Vero


----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## brookelizabeth

Do they happen to have bikes with training wheels for rent? We'd love to take a bike ride, but my little guy isn't steady yet without the training wheels. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## magicmommy

We will be doing a quick 2 night stay before our cruise. 4/25 to 4/27.


----------



## Jen24

DH and I will be stating 3/26 for a week in 1 bedroom. First time.


----------



## minie_meese

We will be staying Feb 1-4 before a trip to DisneyWorld where we will be staying at the Beach Club. This is our first time at Vero Beach so I don't know the resort. Does anyone know if there will anyplace to watch the Super Bowl Game at the resort or should we look for some place else in the area?


----------



## tofubeast

minie_meese said:


> We will be staying Feb 1-4 before a trip to DisneyWorld where we will be staying at the Beach Club. This is our first time at Vero Beach so I don't know the resort. Does anyone know if there will anyplace to watch the Super Bowl Game at the resort or should we look for some place else in the area?




The Green Cabin Room (2nd floor above lobby) has a bar. If I recall, there are TVs so you should have no problem watching the game from there.


----------



## RSHEALAND

magicmommy said:


> We will be doing a quick 2 night stay before our cruise. 4/25 to 4/27.



You have been added to roll call, enjoy your stay


----------



## RSHEALAND

Jen24 said:


> DH and I will be stating 3/26 for a week in 1 bedroom. First time.



You have been added to roll call, enjoy your stay


----------



## RSHEALAND

minie_meese said:


> We will be staying Feb 1-4 before a trip to DisneyWorld where we will be staying at the Beach Club.



you have been added to roll call, enjoy your stay


----------



## RSHEALAND

lsg85 you have been added to roll call, enjoy your stay


----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## DisDaydreamer

RSHEALAND said:


>



That is a pretty good wave for that time of day.   Hope you can keep the daily pics going.  I'll bring a new batch in at the end of May.  Thanks for doing this, again.  You are doing a great job.


----------



## smjj

We are trying to plan our first stay at Vero Beach. We were thinking about late Aug. to end of Sept. but I now see that is a time when we are not allowed to walk the beach at night due to the turtle hatchings. We are not wanting to go then if this is the case. When would a good time to go be around that time but we would not have the strolling of the beach issues at night?...smjj


----------



## RSHEALAND

Riverview Park Sebastian


----------



## Melissa&Shawn

Hi!  Thank you for all your help with all my questions. We booked May 6-10th. 2 bedroom. Very excited as it will over my hysband's 40th birthday. 

So what dining reservations should I make in advance?  When are character meals?


----------



## robhawk

The character breakfast is on Saturday mornings. We loved it! Donald & Goofy. DD favorite is Goofy. DS is Donald. Even our in laws get a big kick out of it.
I think the Pirate dinner is only in the summer.
We ate at Sonya's one night. It was good but a little pricy. Like most things Disney!
We also like the Ocean Grill. It's down the A1A a couple miles.


----------



## iluveeyore

Subscribing - going for a week with my best friend for the first time in August, and looking forward to reading through all this wonderful information


----------



## RSHEALAND

Melissa&Shawn said:


> Hi!  Thank you for all your help with all my questions. We booked May 6-10th. 2 bedroom. Very excited as it will over my hysband's 40th birthday.
> 
> So what dining reservations should I make in advance?  When are character meals?



You have been added to updated roll call, enjoy your stay


----------



## RSHEALAND

iluveeyore said:


> Subscribing - going for a week with my best friend for the first time in August, and looking forward to reading through all this wonderful information



You have been added to roll call, enjoy your stay


----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## plutospalforever

Hi! I was looking on Disney Vero site and it does not say, so I will ask here, do the 1 bedroom villas have one bath or two?


----------



## bbn1122

Hurray...just booked our first stay at VB....this August 17th- 21st 2 bedroom villa!  We are staying prior to a our 3 night DCL....on the Dream.

Looking forward to learning all I can about VB.


----------



## nannette

Just booked my first stay at Vero Beach... 3/2-3/6/14 Ocean View Inn room for just me!! I can't wait!

Anyone with ideas on how to spend my days?!?!

~N


----------



## Candace

My husband, son (grown), and I are here at VB right now.  Unfortunately, it has not been warm and actually was 35 last night.  It is still, beautiful, however and I always enjoy it.  We are in an ocean view inn room and my son is in a garden view.  We will be here for 6 days and then going up to Orlando to OKW and SSR for two weeks.  I really hope the weather is better then.


----------



## RSHEALAND

plutospalforever said:


> Hi! I was looking on Disney Vero site and it does not say, so I will ask here, do the 1 bedroom villas have one bath or two?



Just one bath with the 1 bedroom villa


----------



## RSHEALAND

1 BR Villa living room


----------



## RSHEALAND

bbn1122 said:


> Hurray...just booked our first stay at VB....this August 17th- 21st 2 bedroom villa!  We are staying prior to a our 3 night DCL....on the Dream.
> 
> Looking forward to learning all I can about VB.



You have been added to roll call, enjoy your stay


----------



## RSHEALAND

nannette said:


> Just booked my first stay at Vero Beach... 3/2-3/6/14 Ocean View Inn room for just me!! I can't wait!
> 
> Anyone with ideas on how to spend my days?!?!
> 
> ~N



You have been added to roll call, enjoy your stay


----------



## RSHEALAND

Boardwalk to observation tower on The Centennial Trail at Pelican Island National Wildlife Refuge about 5 minutes from resort
http://www.fws.gov/pelicanisland/visiting/newfacilities.html


----------



## KPlanck

6/16-6/22 two bedroom villa for our family of five... hubby, me, ds-19, ds-19, dd-11.


----------



## plutospalforever

RSHEALAND said:


> Just one bath with the 1 bedroom villa



Thank you! That's what I was thinking, but then started second guessing because the rooms are so large compared to AoA suites. Since they have 2 baths was thinking the one bdrm here might also.  Oh well, 2 baths at the beach are not as needed as at WDW.


----------



## LisaStockman

Hoping to stay at VB in a one bed villa at beginning of October for one night.
It will be our first time here and would love some advice on where to dine and what we could do for the one day.
We are planning on arriving around midday but realise we can't check in til 4pm.

Thanks guys


----------



## PammyK

LisaStockman said:


> Hoping to stay at VB in a one bed villa at beginning of October for one night.
> It will be our first time here and would love some advice on where to dine and what we could do for the one day.
> We are planning on arriving around midday but realise we can't check in til 4pm.
> 
> Thanks guys


Don't put off your arrival due to check-in time, especially if you'll only have one day to enjoy the resort and the beach.  Unless the weather is crappy, head over first thing in the morning.  You'll be able to register and get your room keys, even though your room may not be available yet.  There are lockers and showers in the restrooms by the pool so you can change into your beachwear and head out to enjoy the beautiful sea, sand and sun.  Or if you prefer, spend the day by the pool.  As far as dining, I'd probably simply enjoy Shutters (or Sonya's if they're open the night you'll be staying) since you only have the one night.


----------



## RSHEALAND

KPlanck said:


> 6/16-6/22 two bedroom villa for our family of five... hubby, me, ds-19, ds-19, dd-11.



Got you added to roll call, enjoy your stay


----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## iluveeyore

I got excited when I saw pics of chairs and umbrellas on the beach, but then I think I saw mention that you actually have to pay to use these - is this true?  Thanks - first trip in six months and counting! 

Oh, and we are supposed to be there when the sea turtles are nesting - does that mean less beach access or do they let you near the turtles?


----------



## bobvb22

You pay for beach umbrellas and chairs.  Still love the place. This will be first year in 11 years not going to vero.  Love the place. Beach and pool.


----------



## bobvb22

I typically go every 4th of July week


----------



## Dfallon25

Is planning to book the 2 bedroom villa first week of August. Should I wait for my 3month window from my BCV points or try to trade or rent for the 6month window so it doesn't get sold out???????


----------



## RSHEALAND

1 BR kitchen area


----------



## robhawk

Will be in one of these in one month! Thanks for the picture!


----------



## RoyalCanadian

August 20-23, 2014 -- Deluxe Studio!
This will be my 1st real vacation in nearly a year.

As Vero Beach is a new DVC destination for us, is it possible to request an ocean view studio?

with thanks!


----------



## robhawk

RoyalCanadian said:


> August 20-23, 2014 -- Deluxe Studio!
> This will be my 1st real vacation in nearly a year.
> 
> As Vero Beach is a new DVC destination for us, is it possible to request an ocean view studio?
> 
> with thanks!



Ask for top floor! We were building 12. Had a pretty nice ocean view.


----------



## RSHEALAND

RoyalCanadian said:


> August 20-23, 2014 -- Deluxe Studio!
> This will be my 1st real vacation in nearly a year.
> 
> As Vero Beach is a new DVC destination for us, is it possible to request an ocean view studio?
> 
> with thanks!



You have been added to roll call, enjoy your stay


----------



## RSHEALAND

Sea Turtle sculpture Riverview Park, Sebastian


----------



## backyardponder

Rollcall:

07/01 - 07/03 backyardponder (5) 2BR + 1 OVIR
07/03 - 07/04 backyardponder (5) 3 OVIR (waitlisted for 2BR)


----------



## RSHEALAND

backyardponder said:


> Rollcall:
> 
> 07/01 - 07/03 backyardponder (5) 2BR + 1 OVIR
> 07/03 - 07/04 backyardponder (5) 3 OVIR (waitlisted for 2BR)



Got you added to roll call, enjoy your stay


----------



## RSHEALAND

Garden View Inn Room View


----------



## Bose

Is wine tasting offered at the resort again?


----------



## RSHEALAND

spring training baseball at Space Coast Stadium  Viera


----------



## Sorcerina

Going 10/3 for one night on our way from Miami to WDW.
Booked a studio.

Now I have a lot of questions 

Can I add this stay at MDE?
Can we do online checkin to request view?
AFAIK there is a character breakfast on saturday?
Can we book it in advance...and if so ...when?


----------



## robhawk

Yes the character breakfast is Saturday morning. 
You can book it in advance.
 Not sure how many days beforehand.
 We had Donald & Goofy last time!


----------



## RSHEALAND

Sorcerina said:


> Going 10/3 for one night on our way from Miami to WDW.
> Booked a studio.



you have been added to roll call, enjoy your stay


----------



## RSHEALAND

A little reference to Dodger Town in the lobby


----------



## Pootle

I've only just seen this thread and I'm at Vero now . I wish I'd seen it before then I could have looked out for bobbiwoz - I've read so many of her posts I feel I know her . As it is, we leave tomorrow.

1/22 to 1/25 - OVIR - just me and DH
8/10 to 8/12 - Beach cottage with DH, DS, DDIL, DGS (age 4), DGS (age 3)
8/12 to 8/14 - 2 BRM but waitlisted for Beach cottage (not optimistic!)

Loved the pictures in this thread.


----------



## JanDave

My DH and I will be at VB tomorrow and leave on Monday to board the Disney Magic for 11 days.  Hopefully, tomorrow night I will be sitting in the Green Cabin enjoying a glass of wine.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using DISBoards


----------



## bobbiwoz

robhawk said:


> Yes the character breakfast is Saturday morning.
> You can book it in advance.
> Not sure how many days beforehand.
> We had Donald & Goofy last time!



Donald & Goofy are here now!  Just enjoyed breakfast with them.  We booked it last evening when we checked in!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Pootle said:


> I've only just seen this thread and I'm at Vero now . I wish I'd seen it before then I could have looked out for bobbiwoz - I've read so many of her posts I feel I know her . As it is, we leave tomorrow.
> 
> 1/22 to 1/25 - OVIR - just me and DH
> 8/10 to 8/12 - Beach cottage with DH, DS, DDIL, DGS (age 4), DGS (age 3)
> 8/12 to 8/14 - 2 BRM but waitlisted for Beach cottage (not optimistic!)
> 
> Loved the pictures in this thread.



Oh..are you still here??


----------



## Pootle

Yes, but packing.  Sending a PM


----------



## katema52

We will be there 8/22-8/24. There will be 18 of us in 6 ocean view studios. Can't wait to feel the sunshine. It's so cold here in Buffalo.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Pootle said:


> Yes, but packing.  Sending a PM



PM did not arrive

We are heading to McKee gardens!


----------



## tb1972

Last visit to Vero 2012 we did the turtle walk and loved it. This year DD wants to see manatees. Can anyone point me to a manatee tour?

Thanks,
Tabatha

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## briand1023

How is the beach at Darrow does it compare to a beach in the Caribbean


----------



## bobbiwoz

tb1972 said:


> Last visit to Vero 2012 we did the turtle walk and loved it. This year DD wants to see manatees. Can anyone point me to a manatee tour?
> 
> Thanks,
> Tabatha
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Manatees are easier to find in cold weather, as they flock to warm springs.  We saw hundreds of them in Blue Springs SP and at the electric plant in Tampa near Apollo beach during our 3 weeks in FL.  Today there were none in the harbor when we went to the Manatee Center in Ft. Pierce.  Even if there are none around, the volunteers at the center are very interesting, and there are lots of nature displays there.

Bobbi


----------



## gjroe78

Would love to get back to Vero Beach, not been for 5 years but been three times before that
One of my very Fave resorts


----------



## bobvb22

Do the kayak excursion. Will see plenty.


----------



## tb1972

bobvb22 said:


> Do the kayak excursion. Will see plenty.



Is the kayak excursion at the Archie Carr park?

Thanks!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## bobvb22

They do it at 2 places a few miles south of the Disney property. I am not sure where, but on Indian river


----------



## JanDave

Just checked in this afternoon. Love VB!  We are here until Monday.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using DISBoards


----------



## bobbiwoz

JanDave said:


> Just checked in this afternoon. Love VB!  We are here until Monday.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using DISBoards



Enjoy!  We just ended a great stay!


----------



## RSHEALAND

Pootle said:


> I've only just seen this thread and I'm at Vero now . I wish I'd seen it before then I could have looked out for bobbiwoz - I've read so many of her posts I feel I know her . As it is, we leave tomorrow.
> 
> 1/22 to 1/25 - OVIR - just me and DH
> 8/10 to 8/12 - Beach cottage with DH, DS, DDIL, DGS (age 4), DGS (age 3)
> 8/12 to 8/14 - 2 BRM but waitlisted for Beach cottage (not optimistic!)
> 
> Loved the pictures in this thread.



Got you added to roll call, enjoy your stays


----------



## RSHEALAND

JanDave said:


> My DH and I will be at VB tomorrow and leave on Monday to board the Disney Magic for 11 days.  Hopefully, tomorrow night I will be sitting in the Green Cabin enjoying a glass of wine.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using DISBoards



you have been added to roll call, enjoy your stay and the cruise


----------



## RSHEALAND

katema52 said:


> We will be there 8/22-8/24. There will be 18 of us in 6 ocean view studios. Can't wait to feel the sunshine. It's so cold here in Buffalo.



you have been added to roll call, enjoy your stay. Wow 18 people


----------



## RSHEALAND

from the Mel Fisher Treasure Museum

http://www.melfisher.com/Sebastian/Sebastian_Museum.asp


----------



## PammyK

RSHEALAND said:


> from the Mel Fisher Treasure Museum
> 
> http://www.melfisher.com/Sebastian/Sebastian_Museum.asp


Such a cool place to visit.  And, admission is relatively inexpensive which is an added bonus.


----------



## IggyLans

3/21-3/27 OVIR 

Anyone know if they still serve the bucket of boiled shrimp at the pool window?  Those were so good!


----------



## tracylovesdisney

I wondered if anyone could tell me how busy VB is over Memorial Weekend? We usually go to DW that weekend but thought about changing it up. Any information would be greatly appreciated!

Tracy


----------



## PammyK

tracylovesdisney said:


> I wondered if anyone could tell me how busy VB is over Memorial Weekend? We usually go to DW that weekend but thought about changing it up. Any information would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Tracy


The resort will be sold out for Memorial Day Weekend and the pool will be extremely busy, especially Saturday afternoon, Sunday and Monday morning.  If the weather is good, Sea Breeze could run out of lounge/umbrella set-ups.  But it is still tradition to head "down the shore" for the unofficial start of summer, so to Vero I will go.


----------



## PammyK

IggyLans said:


> 3/21-3/27 OVIR
> 
> Anyone know if they still serve the bucket of boiled shrimp at the pool window?  Those were so good!


They did back in September.


----------



## robhawk

If we rent bikes... Is there a trail that goes around the pond across A1A. Didn't know if there was a good spot to ride besides the busy road?


----------



## RRC

We just discovered VB a couple of years ago.  It is now one of our favorite places to visit.  So much so, we bought in last summer.  We will be there the week before Memorial Day.  As someone else posted earlier, it does get busy that weekend.


----------



## RSHEALAND

robhawk said:


> If we rent bikes... Is there a trail that goes around the pond across A1A. Didn't know if there was a good spot to ride besides the busy road?



I dont think there is one around the lake, but there is a walk/bike path that it set back about 15 feet from the road along A1A


----------



## RSHEALAND

IggyLans said:


> 3/21-3/27 OVIR
> 
> Anyone know if they still serve the bucket of boiled shrimp at the pool window?  Those were so good!



you have been added to roll call, enjoy your stay


----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## dizfan

We will be there for a short stay 6/16-6/18 OVIR.  First time staying at VB and love the daily pictures.


----------



## iluveeyore

Couple of questions for all you helpful people that have enjoyed visiting Vero before:
1.  We are buying some groceries before we check in but will be there by lunch time so our room might not be ready - do they have a walkin cooler like OKW to store our cold items?
2.  What is the current cost for renting chairs and umbrellas for the beach?
3.  Do the rooms have blu ray players or just DVD players?
4.  If we are there during turtle nesting (first week of August) does that affect the beach access?

Thanks all!  So excited for my first visit to Vero!


----------



## KPlanck

iluveeyore said:


> Couple of questions for all you helpful people that have enjoyed visiting Vero before:
> 1.  We are buying some groceries before we check in but will be there by lunch time so our room might not be ready - do they have a walkin cooler like OKW to store our cold items?
> 2.  What is the current cost for renting chairs and umbrellas for the beach?
> 3.  Do the rooms have blu ray players or just DVD players?
> 4.  If we are there during turtle nesting (first week of August) does that affect the beach access?
> 
> Thanks all!  So excited for my first visit to Vero!



I can answer #4 for you. No, not really. When it is turtle nesting the resort will ask you to keep your ocean front lights off (or room drapes closed) from sunset to sunrise, lights on will prevent the turtles from coming ashore. Very early in the morning - each day - the conservation team marks all nests with stakes and colored ribbon to prevent people from walking on top of the nests. So you can still enjoy the beach, you just cannot enjoy the beach on top of a tutle nest.


----------



## RSHEALAND

dizfan said:


> We will be there for a short stay 6/16-6/18 OVIR.  First time staying at VB and love the daily pictures.



Got you added to roll call, enjoy your stay


----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## PammyK

iluveeyore said:


> Couple of questions for all you helpful people that have enjoyed visiting Vero before:
> 1.  We are buying some groceries before we check in but will be there by lunch time so our room might not be ready - do they have a walkin cooler like OKW to store our cold items?
> 2.  What is the current cost for renting chairs and umbrellas for the beach?
> 3.  Do the rooms have blu ray players or just DVD players?
> 4.  If we are there during turtle nesting (first week of August) does that affect the beach access?
> 
> Thanks all!  So excited for my first visit to Vero!




There is a cold storage area but I'm really not sure how large it is.  But I've been pretty fortunate that I've never had to wait very long for a room so it hasn't really been an issue.  
I want to say that in September the member price was $28 for the standard 2 lounge chairs and an umbrella set up 
I've had blu ray players for all my most recent visits
You shouldn't have any problems with beach access during turtle nesting season.  

Vero is awesome!  I hope you love it there as much as I do.


----------



## mmmagic7754

Just want to say thanks RSHEALAND for doing a fantastic job with this thread The pics are fantastic and can't wait for our trip in May.


----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## kgeary

Arriving at Vero Beach on February 14 with our 3 boys (5-3-1). Is anyone there same time?  Anyone buying beach stuff they want to resell before they leave. Really can't wait especially with a hopefully redone pool just opening.


----------



## KPlanck

So, I asked this question on the dining forum and received no responses    ... maybe here??? Does anyone have an opinion about the Saturday morning character breakfast at Shutters?


----------



## robhawk

KPlanck said:


> So, I asked this question on the dining forum and received no responses    ... maybe here??? Does anyone have an opinion about the Saturday morning character breakfast at Shutters?



We loved it 2 years ago! Nice character interaction. Good food!
We have ressies for when we go again in 2 weeks!
Donald & Goofy! Our 2 favorites!


----------



## KPlanck

robhawk said:


> We loved it 2 years ago! Nice character interaction. Good food!
> We have ressies for when we go again in 2 weeks!
> Donald & Goofy! Our 2 favorites!



robhawk, thanks for the response. We are there in June and I think that on this trip it may be on our "to-do" list while there. Did you have to make ADRs? Or is it easy to just walk in? We are a family of five.

Update: Okay, I called to make a ressie and went for the Pirate Character dinner on Monday night instead of the Saturday morning breakfast. I figure with two 19 year old boys, we are better trying to make a dinner reservation than a breakfast reservation.


----------



## bobbiwoz

KPlanck said:


> So, I asked this question on the dining forum and received no responses    ... maybe here??? Does anyone have an opinion about the Saturday morning character breakfast at Shutters?



We did it January 25!  It was fun for us 2 empty nesters.  Goofy spent lots of time with us.  Food was good, all you care to eat, I took seconds on Mickey Waffles.  We made our reservations the night before for an 8 AM sitting.

Bobbi


----------



## robhawk

KPlanck said:


> robhawk, thanks for the response. We are there in June and I think that on this trip it may be on our "to-do" list while there. Did you have to make ADRs? Or is it easy to just walk in? We are a family of five.
> 
> Update: Okay, I called to make a ressie and went for the Pirate Character dinner on Monday night instead of the Saturday morning breakfast. I figure with two 19 year old boys, we are better trying to make a dinner reservation than a breakfast reservation.



We have not done the Pirate dinner! Sounds like fun!
We will have pirate night on DCL Dream before Vero!
Too much to do both? I know my 23 year old DD is all excited to see her fave..Goofy!


----------



## KPlanck

robhawk... DH and I decided that knowing our boys, the dinner was a better choice. We hit several character meals when we are on property at WDW, so just the dinner was enough. It happens that Goofy is one of the boys favorite characters so he is super excited now. It is great having an entire family that completely LOVES Disney!!


----------



## minie_meese

We are here now. It is our first visit to Vero Beach and will definitely not be our last. We love it. We are staying on the 4th floor Inn studio facing the ocean. The weather is spectacular. We have not missed the pool being closed but it would have been nice. The beach is wonderful as is the view from our room 2411. It is very quiet here right now which is fine. They are offering free mini golf and bicycles to help compensate for the closed pool. Lots of activities mostly for kids but some for adults. There was a 10 in telescope on the deck overlooking the ocean. We got to see the moon and Jupiter with 3 of its moons. This is the view from our balcony yesterday. I will post another later.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

robhawk said:


> If we rent bikes... Is there a trail that goes around the pond across A1A. Didn't know if there was a good spot to ride besides the busy road?



Found this site.. http://mrsjennifercook.com/2013/05/20/biking-vero-beachs-jungle-trail/


----------



## mmmagic7754

DisDaydreamer said:


> Found this site.. http://mrsjennifercook.com/2013/05/20/biking-vero-beachs-jungle-trail/



Wow!! thanks for this info..Adding this to our plans for May.


----------



## robhawk

DisDaydreamer said:


> Found this site.. http://mrsjennifercook.com/2013/05/20/biking-vero-beachs-jungle-trail/



Thanks Rob

Sounds like fun!


----------



## RSHEALAND

minie_meese said:


> We are here now. It is our first visit to Vero Beach and will definitely not be our last. We love it. We are staying on the 4th floor Inn studio facing the ocean. The weather is spectacular. We have not missed the pool being closed but it would have been nice. The beach is wonderful as is the view from our room 2411. It is very quiet here right now which is fine. They are offering free mini golf and bicycles to help compensate for the closed pool. Lots of activities mostly for kids but some for adults. There was a 10 in telescope on the deck overlooking the ocean. We got to see the moon and Jupiter with 3 of its moons. This is the view from our balcony yesterday. I will post another later.



Glad you are enjoying your 1st stay and your great view. Please add more pics if you can


----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## KPlanck

RSHEALAND - great picture!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

RSHEALAND said:


>



What is the image?


----------



## RSHEALAND

bobbiwoz said:


> What is the image?



A brown Pelican


----------



## bobbiwoz

RSHEALAND said:


> A brown Pelican



THANK YOU!  Now I see it!


----------



## mickeys girl 52

I am happy to be staying in Vero Beach for the first time in June. I was happy to find this thread and have a couple questions if anyone can help me. First off, I am staying in a one bedroom with my grandchildren ages nine and twelve and was wondering if there's any special room requests I should ask  for.
   Also I have seen mention of a Pirates dinner and was wondering what that is.? Are there characters that dress-up, is it on a boat? I was thinking my grandsons might like something like that . we are only there from me Monday to Thursday so I know we can't do the character breakfast. thanks in advance.


----------



## bobbiwoz

The pirate dinner is served family style, I remember ribs, chicken, beans and I know there was more!  The characters are dressed up in Pirate Costumes, and the children get Pirate Diplomas.  I do not remember which night it was, maybe Monday.  Our party consisted of 3 children and 8 adults, it was a great time!

Bobbi


----------



## tillerrw

55 days until our return trip to VBR!  It will be the first trip for the kids.  We're so excited to show them the resort and hang out with them for a few days after our first trip two years ago.


----------



## robhawk

mickeys girl 52 said:


> I am happy to be staying in Vero Beach for the first time in June. I was happy to find this thread and have a couple questions if anyone can help me. First off, I am staying in a one bedroom with my grandchildren ages nine and twelve and was wondering if there's any special room requests I should ask  for.
> 
> We will be there President's week in a one bedroom. I requested building 12 top floor. I will see how it goes. I will report back to you upon our return about our room and other possible ones.
> You will have a great time!


----------



## tillerrw

tb1972 said:


> Last visit to Vero 2012 we did the turtle walk and loved it. This year DD wants to see manatees. Can anyone point me to a manatee tour?
> 
> Thanks,
> Tabatha
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



I recommend Round Island Riverside Park for manatee viewing (http://www.ircgov.com/departments/general_services/parks/Round_Island_Riverside_Park.htm).  It was great when we were last there in April 2012.


----------



## Sorcerina

We will arrive in the evening after flying in to Miami and picking up a car. Guess we will arrive by 7pm if evering thing works fine. What dining options will we have?


----------



## minie_meese

As promised, here are some pictures from our great stay at Vero Beach. We were on the 4th floor of bldg 2 facing the ocean.
This is a sunrise as viewed from our room. The sun came up and went behind a cloud near the horizon. Just before it emerged the sky was beautiful.





Two of the evenings the staff brought out a 10 inch telescope onto the deck overlooking the ocean. We got to see Jupiter and its moons, and the Earth's moon. I was able to get this picture by lining up my SLR camera lens with the telescope lens. It took a few tries to get this shot. In case anyone is interested the lens was zoomed to 58mm. The camera was set at ISO 2000, Aperture f/4 and Shutter Speed 1/125. I was thrilled with the shot. The day we left they were going to project sun spots but we had to leave before they did it.





There were not many kids around. The weather was spectacular but I'm guessing with the pool closed and most kids are in school early February it is a pretty quiet time. The staff however were out  and ready to play. I've never seen bubbles as big as these. This shot is actually one of the smallest bubbles but it is the only one I have with kids playing. The kids who joined in the fun had a great time. Despite having no game players, Sebastien had a great time dancing. Both of these shots were taken from our balcony.


----------



## KPlanck

mickeys girl 52 said:


> I am happy to be staying in Vero Beach for the first time in June. I was happy to find this thread and have a couple questions if anyone can help me. First off, I am staying in a one bedroom with my grandchildren ages nine and twelve and was wondering if there's any special room requests I should ask  for.
> Also I have seen mention of a Pirates dinner and was wondering what that is.? Are there characters that dress-up, is it on a boat? I was thinking my grandsons might like something like that . we are only there from me Monday to Thursday so I know we can't do the character breakfast. thanks in advance.



The Pirate Dinner is only Monday evenings. It is Goofy and Donald dressed up pirate attire. We have ADRs for Monday, June 16th!   They also have a Saturday morning character breakfast with the same characters: Goofy and Donald.  Enjoy!!


----------



## mickeys girl 52

KPlanck said:


> The Pirate Dinner is only Monday evenings. It is Goofy and Donald dressed up pirate attire. We have ADRs for Monday, June 16th!   They also have a Saturday morning character breakfast with the same characters: Goofy and Donald.  Enjoy!!



I am so happy to hear there are Characters at the pirate dinner. I thought it was just cast members j dressed up as. Pirates. My youngest grandson will love that thank you


----------



## Sorcerina

When and where can you make ADR's?


----------



## robhawk

sorcerina said:


> when and where can you make adr's?



407-939-7828


----------



## KPlanck

mickeys girl 52 said:


> I am so happy to hear there are Characters at the pirate dinner. I thought it was just cast members j dressed up as. Pirates. My youngest grandson will love that thank you



You are very welcome. I have two 19 year old boys and an 11 year old daughter, and we ALL love character meals!


----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## robhawk

Called Vero this morning. Pool rehab is complete. Everything is up and running. I will report back next week any changes!


----------



## TheHungerJames

I've been really enjoying everyone's pictures on here!  My family of 5 will be staying just one night in a 1BR villa on 3/15 before driving down to Miami for a cruise on the Wonder. It will be our first time ever staying in a DVC resort. I can't wait to get there!


----------



## GrumpyPOTFH

robhawk said:


> Called Vero this morning. Pool rehab is complete. Everything is up and running. I will report back next week any changes!



Glad to hear, DW and I are checking in Sunday for a nice 5 Night / 6 Day rest.  The last picture is what we want to do, a morning walk and then an evening walk on the beach.


----------



## RSHEALAND

TheHungerJames said:


> I've been really enjoying everyone's pictures on here!  My family of 5 will be staying just one night in a 1BR villa on 3/15 before driving down to Miami for a cruise on the Wonder. It will be our first time ever staying in a DVC resort. I can't wait to get there!



You have been added to roll call, enjoy your stay and your cruise


----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## robhawk

GrumpyPOTFH said:


> Glad to hear, DW and I are checking in Sunday for a nice 5 Night / 6 Day rest.  The last picture is what we want to do, a morning walk and then an evening walk on the beach.



Hey Grumpy,

We will be pulling in on Thursday the 20th after 4 days on the a Disney Dream. I will have a Redsox cap on. We are in a 1 bedroom also.


----------



## GrumpyPOTFH

robhawk said:


> Hey Grumpy,
> 
> We will be pulling in on Thursday the 20th after 4 days on the a Disney Dream. I will have a Redsox cap on. We are in a 1 bedroom also.



robhawk, we will be leaving Friday around noon. I will either be wearing Grumpy shirts or something Purdue.  We are also in a 1-bedroom.  Maybe grab a drink on Thursday with you or even just a nice talk.


----------



## robhawk

GrumpyPOTFH said:


> robhawk, we will be leaving Friday around noon. I will either be wearing Grumpy shirts or something Purdue.  We are also in a 1-bedroom.  Maybe grab a drink on Thursday with you or even just a nice talk.



Sounds good to me! Will probably be there late morning Thursday


----------



## mickeys girl 52

I am looking forward to my first trip to Vero Beach. I will be there from June 9 to June 13. I will be with my Son, daughter-in-law and three grandsons, they are age3, 9 and 12.. I was wondering what room  requests I should put in. I don't really care about being on a high floor for The view but was wondering if the first floor rooms have enclosed patio deck? Is there a particular building that is closer to the pool? We will be in the treehouse in Saratoga again for five days prior to going to the beach. But I have been wanting to go to Vero Beach for so long and we finally are. I think my little boys will love it, so Will I ...


----------



## ThumpersWorld

Hello from cold NJ!

We will be staying in a one bedroom villa from 8/17-8/21.  First time staying in Vero before we head to the parks!


----------



## RSHEALAND

mickeys girl 52 said:


> I am looking forward to my first trip to Vero Beach. I will be there from June 9 to June 13. I will be with my Son, daughter-in-law and three grandsons, they are age3, 9 and 12.. I was wondering what room  requests I should put in. I don't really care about being on a high floor for The view but was wondering if the first floor rooms have enclosed patio deck? Is there a particular building that is closer to the pool? We will be in the treehouse in Saratoga again for five days prior to going to the beach. But I have been wanting to go to Vero Beach for so long and we finally are. I think my little boys will love it, so Will I ...



you have been added to roll call, enjoy your stay.  Building 14 is closer to the pool


----------



## RSHEALAND

ThumpersWorld said:


> Hello from cold NJ!
> 
> We will be staying in a one bedroom villa from 8/17-8/21.  First time staying in Vero before we head to the parks!



You have been added to roll call, enjoy your stay and hopefully a warm up in the next few days


----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## Ensusieasm

I enjoy your daily photos. Thank you so much for posting them. I checked out a few days before the pool refurb was completed. Can you post a photo of the reopened pool? It sure didn't look like it would be done on time. Thank you!


----------



## Murron

Hi all....we've been to Vero many times.   Most often we stayed at the Deluxe Studios in the Inn, but lately we enjoy having the space a one bedroom offers.   Last time there, we were in room 1416 which had no ocean view, but was super close to the pool.   This time we are thinking to request a room on a higher level floor.  If any of you have view pictures from your rooms, would you please post them with your room number?    Thanks!


----------



## Ensusieasm

To get a one bedroom with an ocean view request 1539 or 1540.


----------



## Murron

Ensusieasm said:


> To get a one bedroom with an ocean view request 1539 or 1540.



Thanks!!!


----------



## WDW-BWV

Are any of the 1 br ACCESSABLE with an ocean view ?


----------



## bobbiwoz

VB in August?  

Are there possible turtle hatching walks?  I have been in June and some in our group did see an egg laying turtle on a night time walk with a naturalist.


----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## RSHEALAND

Ensusieasm said:


> I enjoy your daily photos. Thank you so much for posting them. I checked out a few days before the pool refurb was completed. Can you post a photo of the reopened pool? It sure didn't look like it would be done on time. Thank you!



GrumpyPOTFH is there now and robhawk will be there in a couple of days, maybe one of them can get some picture of the reopened pool.


----------



## Ensusieasm

Thank You for letting me know. I love all your photos. I go every year for a few nights. This year was the first time the pool was closed, and I did really miss it!


----------



## bobvb22

I too am curious.  Did they just fix or did they add anything new?


----------



## tillerrw

KPlanck said:


> You are very welcome. I have two 19 year old boys and an 11 year old daughter, and we ALL love character meals!



We are going in April and I'm bummed they don't start the Pirate meal until May (Memorial Day maybe?).


----------



## katema52

How soon can you make reservations at Sonya's? And Shutters?  We are going in August and we are a big group (20). So I want to make sure we can get them. Thanks.


----------



## GrumpyPOTFH

RSHEALAND said:


> GrumpyPOTFH is there now and robhawk will be there in a couple of days, maybe one of them can get some picture of the reopened pool.



I do not have any pictures, but the pool is open and looks very nice.  It looks the same as I remember from 2011.  The weather has been nice, in the 80"s and clear skys.  Am getting ready to go out to the beach at 8:45 PM to see a rocket blast off from the Cape.  Let you know how it goes.  Been walking the beach each morning and lat afternoon, been great.


----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## GrumpyPOTFH

Just got back in from the beach watching a Rocket being launched from the cape.  It was even better then I thought it would be.  It took off at 8:59 PM, you could clearly see the ground light up from the lift off, then the yellow / orange flame of the rocket came into view,  The best part then came the rocket flew south along the coast right in front of us.  We watched for over 7 minutes tell the first stage engines shut off.  It could not have been any better.  Puts a nice tough to our last night here.  Been a great vacation!


----------



## bobbiwoz

GrumpyPOTFH said:


> Just got back in from the beach watching a Rocket being launched from the cape.  It was even better then I thought it would be.  It took off at 8:59 PM, you could clearly see the ground light up from the lift off, then the yellow / orange flame of the rocket came into view,  The best part then came the rocket flew south along the coast right in front of us.  We watched for over 7 minutes tell the first stage engines shut off.  It could not have been any better.  Puts a nice tough to our last night here.  Been a great vacation!



How great to see that!


----------



## tillerrw

We'll be there April 6-11.  Our second trip and the first for our boys.  Can't wait!


----------



## robhawk

GrumpyPOTFH said:


> I do not have any pictures, but the pool is open and looks very nice.  It looks the same as I remember from 2011.  The weather has been nice, in the 80"s and clear skys.  Am getting ready to go out to the beach at 8:45 PM to see a rocket blast off from the Cape.  Let you know how it goes.  Been walking the beach each morning and lat afternoon, been great.



I agree the pool looks the same. They said it was quite a process resurfacing the liner. Lots of jack hammering! 
It is gorgeous here. So relaxing!
Off to the beach for a nice walk.


----------



## ddiva

Waitlist came through .  We're staying in an OVIR June 22 - June 26.  This will be our 7th visit.  Can't wait!


----------



## RSHEALAND

GrumpyPOTFH said:


> Just got back in from the beach watching a Rocket being launched from the cape.  It was even better then I thought it would be.  It took off at 8:59 PM, you could clearly see the ground light up from the lift off, then the yellow / orange flame of the rocket came into view,  The best part then came the rocket flew south along the coast right in front of us.  We watched for over 7 minutes tell the first stage engines shut off.  It could not have been any better.  Puts a nice tough to our last night here.  Been a great vacation!



Thats great, it must have been an awesome sight


----------



## RSHEALAND

tillerrw said:


> We'll be there April 6-11.  Our second trip and the first for our boys.  Can't wait!



got you added to roll call, enjoy your stay


----------



## RSHEALAND

ddiva said:


> Waitlist came through .  We're staying in an OVIR June 22 - June 26.  This will be our 7th visit.  Can't wait!



you have been added to roll call, enjoy your stay


----------



## tb1972

Is there a current list of kid activities for VB?  Two years ago the kids enjoyed the shark tooth necklace making and some painting.


----------



## mickeywho?

We're headed down to Vero in just a couple of weeks! Can't wait!!!
Have they switched over the pop machines to Rapid Refill yet? Looking forward to the new designs finally! Do we have them at Vero? 
Any changes with updating the gates to Magic Bands?


----------



## Ensusieasm

As of February 6th, the last day I was there, they did not have magic bands. The bedspreads were gone and white triple sheeting with a bed scarf looks much cleaner and up to date. I didn't get any soda, so I don't know if it was "rapid fill". It looks just like it did last year. It's out by the pool near the refreshment counter.


----------



## mickeywho?

Thanks - I'm really hoping they have the new mugs when we get there. Really need some new designs in our cupboard. VB is the only resort we buy them as we spend so much time at the pool.


----------



## berly1657

We are heading down from the everlasting MI winter for our spring break.  We will be staying at AKL on 4/2/14 and then heading to Vero for a week.  We are looking forward to spending time with our family and friends in the Vero Beach area.


----------



## robhawk

mickeywho? said:


> We're headed down to Vero in just a couple of weeks! Can't wait!!!
> Have they switched over the pop machines to Rapid Refill yet? Looking forward to the new designs finally! Do we have them at Vero?
> Any changes with updating the gates to Magic Bands?



No magic bands as of today


----------



## noahsmom

Just booked 2 nights in Ocean view Inn studio. July 22-24

This is our 1st time staying at non "home" resort. Very excited to try something new!


----------



## RSHEALAND

noahsmom said:


> Just booked 2 nights in Ocean view Inn studio. July 22-24
> 
> This is our 1st time staying at non "home" resort. Very excited to try something new!



You have been added to roll call, enjoy your 1st stay


----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## mmmagic7754

RSHEALAND said:


>



Can't wait for our trip in May!!! Love this beach


----------



## tillerrw

Any suggestions for a good place to get groceries nearby?  We are driving down from MCO and are staying in a 1 bedroom with a kitchen.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## chitowntravler

RSHEALAND said:


> http://s1011.photobucket.com/user/R...d2c9b0cdb3de6276babb1201_zpse2fa38a7.jpg.html



The photo looks very inviting especially from snowy Chi-Beria.  I love this thread for ideas as we will be staying at VB for the first time June 19-22.


----------



## bobbiwoz

tillerrw said:


> Any suggestions for a good place to get groceries nearby?  We are driving down from MCO and are staying in a 1 bedroom with a kitchen.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



There is a PUBLIX a few miles north on Rt 1 (not A1A).  That's the one we most often use.  You can go north for a few more miles and hit a Wal Mart that has food, that would be in Sebastian.


----------



## tillerrw

bobbiwoz said:


> There is a PUBLIX a few miles north on Rt 1 (not A1A).  That's the one we most often use.  You can go north for a few more miles and hit a Wal Mart that has food, that would be in Sebastian.



Thanks!  I feel like we hit up the Walmart while driving down for our first trip two years ago but we were in an Inn Room at that point so didn't need full groceries and I wasn't sure where we stopped.  Thanks for jogging my memory.


----------



## robhawk

tillerrw said:


> Any suggestions for a good place to get groceries nearby?  We are driving down from MCO and are staying in a 1 bedroom with a kitchen.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



We went to the Publix in Vero on Route 1. Probably 8 miles to the South. We had gone to the Ocean Grill restaurant our first night then went shopping afterward. 
Or
If you go over the Wabasso bridge right next to the resort. Head north on Route 1 several miles to the north in Sebastian.
There is a smaller market closer on A1A to the south but I'm sure the prices are high. I thinks it's called Village Market.


----------



## Judyat

Just booked an ocean room for a week in April. Looking forward to finally getting there especially after reading many of the comments here.


----------



## downontheBW

There's also a Fresh Market in Vero (526 21st St, Vero Beach).  Very nice store but a bit pricey.  More like a Whole Foods, I think.

We're from the northeast so are spoiled by our local Wegmans grocery stores.

But we've found people working in the Publix stores to be extremely friendly and helpful.  While at VB, we shop at both Publix and Fresh Market.


----------



## WDW-BWV

Wegman's rocks !  But Aldi pays for Disney trips with AWSOME savings .


----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## RSHEALAND

Sorry if some of the pictures of the day repeat, I will have new ones in 3 weeks


----------



## RSHEALAND

chitowntravler said:


> The photo looks very inviting especially from snowy Chi-Beria.  I love this thread for ideas as we will be staying at VB for the first time June 19-22.



You have been added to rollcall, enjoy your first stay


----------



## SafariTigger

My family and I will be staying in 2 OVIRs after our Disney cruise on the Dream.  We will be there from 7/17-7/22.  This is our third time at VB and we love it there!  We've done the character breakfast before and loved it but we haven't done the pirate dinner yet so I was thinking of doing that one.  Of course there is a pirate night on the cruise so maybe we should do the breakfast?!  Oh well, maybe we should do both!


----------



## edk35

Taking the plunge again. We are booked into 2 OVIR Aug. 14th for 4 nights. This is our 2nd trip. We are spending 4-5 at Disney first. We stayed at Vero in July of 2010... it was kind of  late decision and we were in a 1 br. the first night then moved into 2 GV INN rooms the next 3. I would have preferred an OV but they were booked. We had a so so time last time....so we are hoping to really LOVE it there this time. First trip....we had some uber hot days and the pool was HOT. I remember the lifeguards throwing ice in the pool. We had a couple of stormy afternoons too.  The shells were really bad too...had to go way way out to avoid killing your feet when you were in the water. I love beaches and love the relaxation...so FINGERS ARE CROSSED we love it.


----------



## PammyK

RSHEALAND said:


> Sorry if some of the pictures of the day repeat, I will have new ones in 3 weeks


If you are interested, I have photos from my visits to Vero on Flickr that you could use if you wanted to.  Let me know.


----------



## RLRDA

We have a 1BR booked from August 18th thru 21st. We've never stayed at VB...enjoying all the photos! Lots of great info here as well....


----------



## mickeywho?

Doing some trip planning (and dreaming of warm sunshine through the snowfalls that seem to never end!)
A few dinner choices for the trip next week - would love to know what you think if you've tried any before!
Riverside Cafe, Fishack, SquidLips, Kilted Mermaid, Suzie's Tiki, Mulligan's Beach House

We'll probably also enjoy a late night drink in the Green Cabin Room but we like to try new places with the kids for dinner.  What do you think??


----------



## edk35

mickeywho? said:


> Doing some trip planning (and dreaming of warm sunshine through the snowfalls that seem to never end!)
> A few dinner choices for the trip next week - would love to know what you think if you've tried any before!
> Riverside Cafe, Fishack, SquidLips, Kilted Mermaid, Suzie's Tiki, Mulligan's Beach House
> 
> We'll probably also enjoy a late night drink in the Green Cabin Room but we like to try new places with the kids for dinner.  What do you think??



I would like to know what others think of your choices too.  We are embarking upon another Vero stay in Aug. Our first time was in 2010 and we did eat at Squid Lips. It was pouring so the weather was not ideal but the food was fine.


----------



## RSHEALAND

edk35 said:


> Taking the plunge again. We are booked into 2 OVIR Aug. 14th for 4 nights. This is our 2nd trip. We are spending 4-5 at Disney first. We stayed at Vero in July of 2010... it was kind of  late decision and we were in a 1 br. the first night then moved into 2 GV INN rooms the next 3. I would have preferred an OV but they were booked. We had a so so time last time....so we are hoping to really LOVE it there this time. First trip....we had some uber hot days and the pool was HOT. I remember the lifeguards throwing ice in the pool. We had a couple of stormy afternoons too.  The shells were really bad too...had to go way way out to avoid killing your feet when you were in the water. I love beaches and love the relaxation...so FINGERS ARE CROSSED we love it.



you have been added to roll call, enjoy your stay


----------



## TravelMama

Before I load up on Disney gift cards I just want to verify that they are accepted at Disney's Vero Beach....is that correct?


----------



## Ensusieasm

Yes, Disney Gift Cards are absolutely honored at Vero Beach. Have fun! I love it there. I call a stay in an ocean view inn room a "land cruise".


----------



## mickeywho?

I just can't take winter anymore!! 3 more sleeps and we are on our way....3 more sleeps....


----------



## dawne98

*My DD's and I are going up to Vero Beach July 13-17....the 1st time we went was for one night b4 a long weekend at AKV in 2012....last summer we did WDW so this year Vero beach and saving for our Dream cruise in Feb 2015!*


----------



## DVCTigger

We are DVC members and were planning our first ever trip to Vero Beach probably early 2015. We also own through RCI and were doing a search for our daughters upcoming honeymoon when we came across an availability for Vero through RCI in September!  We get to go to Vero and not have to use our DVC points!!  1BR unit during hurricane season, but hoping for great weather in September.  So we jumped at the chance to get this reservation!  We will be there from Sept 19-26!!!  Hopefully I won't get flamed here for going through RCI, but we are excited about visiting Vero Beach!


----------



## buffmouse61

Heading to vero for Easter. Is there any shuttles from the airport?


----------



## plutorules

Hi! We are DVC members and we have a studio reserved for us this Sunday.  We live in Florida and have all the beach gear (chairs, umbrella, boogie board, etc). Are we allowed to bring them and use them? Or is it strictly using their stuff?  

This is our 2nd time there.  We had a studio in the summer of 2007 for a few days, so I know things have probably changed. I just want to make sure I'm prepared for those changes!

I read somewhere its $5 for the unlimited ping pong and mini golf courses.  Is that each day, and is there a length of stay pass? My kids are a little older where they could just go on their own....

Thanks all!
Shawn


----------



## PammyK

plutorules said:


> Hi! We are DVC members and we have a studio reserved for us this Sunday.  We live in Florida and have all the beach gear (chairs, umbrella, boogie board, etc). Are we allowed to bring them and use them? Or is it strictly using their stuff?
> 
> I read somewhere its $5 for the unlimited ping pong and mini golf courses.  Is that each day, and is there a length of stay pass? My kids are a little older where they could just go on their own....
> 
> Thanks all!
> Shawn



You can absolutely bring your own beaach gear - I've done it many times myself.   However, I hate lugging the chair and umbrella to the beach everyday so I usually set up my base at the pool and just head to the beach when I need to get some time in the ocean.    

Believe it or not, in all my visits to Vero, I've never done the mini-golf course.  But I think you can either pay for one round or for unlimited rounds all day.  I don't recall there being a length of stay option.  I don't think there is a charge for ping pong, you just need to ask for the equipment at Eb & Flo's.


----------



## PammyK

Even a storm blowing in can be beautiful at Vero...


----------



## GrumpyPOTFH

Have a picture from our trip how do I post it?


----------



## Ensusieasm

buffmouse61 said:


> Heading to vero for Easter. Is there any shuttles from the airport?


 
Yes, from the Melbourne airport MLB there is a shuttle to Disney's Vero Beach resort. You need to reserve it.  It is about 45 minutes. Also, from the Orlando airport MCO to the Melbourne airport there is a shuttle about every two hours called Melbourne Airport express with 24 hour advance reservation. From there you would take the other shuttle over to Vero.


----------



## Ensusieasm

buffmouse61 said:


> Heading to vero for Easter. Is there any shuttles from the airport?



Oh..... I forgot to say that these shuttles are not provided by Disney and the one from Orlando airport to the Melbourne airport was about 65 dollars last year and the shuttle from the Melbourne airport to Disney's Vero Beach resort was about $50 each way. The prices may be higher now.


----------



## plutorules

PammyK said:


> You can absolutely bring your own beaach gear - I've done it many times myself.   However, I hate lugging the chair and umbrella to the beach everyday so I usually set up my base at the pool and just head to the beach when I need to get some time in the ocean.  Believe it or not, in all my visits to Vero, I've never done the mini-golf course.  But I think you can either pay for one round or for unlimited rounds all day.  I don't recall there being a length of stay option.  I don't think there is a charge for ping pong, you just need to ask for the equipment at Eb & Flo's.



Thank Pammyk!  I have a cart it all for it all so you just roll and unload...   We have chairs, umbrellas, boogie boards, etc....


Shawn


----------



## PammyK

GrumpyPOTFH said:


> Have a picture from our trip how do I post it?


I put most of my digital photos on Flickr and they have very easy sharing tools, including a feature that creates a link specifically for use on sites like this.


----------



## nannette

Just returned from 4 nights at Vero!  Loved the resort, loved the beach and loved the room!  Spent my mornings on the beach and my afternoons at the pool.  I bought a chair and clip on umbrella on my way there and gave both to a lady on the beach on my last day.  I will be returning for sure!! If I can answer anyone's questions feel free to ask!!

~N


----------



## RSHEALAND

SafariTigger said:


> My family and I will be staying in 2 OVIRs after our Disney cruise on the Dream.  We will be there from 7/17-7/22.  This is our third time at VB and we love it there!  We've done the character breakfast before and loved it but we haven't done the pirate dinner yet so I was thinking of doing that one.  Of course there is a pirate night on the cruise so maybe we should do the breakfast?!  Oh well, maybe we should do both! &#55357;&#56836;



You have been added to Roll Call, enjoy your stay


----------



## RSHEALAND

RLRDA said:


> We have a 1BR booked from August 18th thru 21st. We've never stayed at VB...enjoying all the photos! Lots of great info here as well....



You have been added to Roll Call, enjoy your first stay


----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## RSHEALAND

PammyK said:


> Even a storm blowing in can be beautiful at Vero...



Great picture PammyK, feel free to share some more


----------



## llyolf

Hopeful my WL for 6/8-6/14 comes through...  is it worth it to do 2 Inn Rooms connected just in case the WL doesn't come through?


----------



## woodleygrrl

My husband and I stayed one night in a beach front room in the Inn on march 2nd.  We were traveling around Florida for Spring Training and since we were stopping in Port Saint Lucie we thought why not burn some points at Vero Beach since we had never been.

The room was lovely, but pretty outdated.  The tv was something from 1998 or so.  However, the bed was comfortable and the room was fairly large for a studio.

Here is my big complaint:  we had dinner that night at Shutters and I have never had worse food at a Disney resort.  Ever.  The service was deplorable as well.  We waited about 15 minutes before anyone even came to our table to offer us water or cocktails.  The only way we got help was by me flagging down a waiter to let them know we needed help.  The excuse we were given is that we were seated at the wrong table by the host.  It only got worse from there.  Food came out cold and inedible.  My husband got the ribs and they were tough and impossible to eat.  The waiter even commented that usually they fall off the bone and they are so backed up in the kitchen she was sure there was a mix up in cooking time.  They offered a free dessert in exchange for the bad meal but we were not interested.  

Next time we stay there I will get some recs for eating off property.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Actually the TVs were updated just a couple of years ago!  They are small, though.

Sorry you had such bad service.  That has not been our experience.


----------



## woodleygrrl

ok the tvs look like a computer monitor.  They are utterly ridiculous for a resort that costs as much as it does per night.


----------



## mickeywho?

We are here for the week and enjoying some great weather. Spent the day on the beach - I don't usually last all day but the sun and sand was perfect today.
I thought I would report back with some food reviews so far...
The first night we were too tired to go anywhere and, due to poor planning on our part, the pool bar was closed by the time we were ready to eat. We tried the Green Cabin Room for the first time. Found it overpriced, food was the same as the pool bar but a few $ more. Food was fine but we won't go back unless we are stuck again. I'm sure it would have been a good night for drinks and music but I didn't see anything advertised.
Yesterday we headed out for some groceries. Went to Fresh Market in Vero. Very much like a Whole Foods so you can guess pricing etc. picked up fresh coffee there too which was very nice to wake up to this morning.
Pop machine next to the bar is now the Rapid Refill system. We haven't used those mugs in a long time so it doesn't affect us. The CM at check in told us about it with a cringed look. I guess she's had a few complaints!
Dinner last night was at River Grill. Very yummy! Main entrees are $18+ but they also have burgers and sandwiches. I had the Baja Taco with mahi - very yummy! We headed over to Boardwalk Cafe for ice cream - a family favourite of ours.
Tonight is Squid Lips. Looking forward to a nice meal once again.
Let me know if you have any questions about the resort and I'll try to answer while I'm here.


----------



## tillerrw

mickeywho? said:


> We are here for the week and enjoying some great weather. Spent the day on the beach - I don't usually last all day but the sun and sand was perfect today.
> I thought I would report back with some food reviews so far...
> The first night we were too tired to go anywhere and, due to poor planning on our part, the pool bar was closed by the time we were ready to eat. We tried the Green Cabin Room for the first time. Found it overpriced, food was the same as the pool bar but a few $ more. Food was fine but we won't go back unless we are stuck again. I'm sure it would have been a good night for drinks and music but I didn't see anything advertised.
> Yesterday we headed out for some groceries. Went to Fresh Market in Vero. Very much like a Whole Foods so you can guess pricing etc. picked up fresh coffee there too which was very nice to wake up to this morning.
> Pop machine next to the bar is now the Rapid Refill system. We haven't used those mugs in a long time so it doesn't affect us. The CM at check in told us about it with a cringed look. I guess she's had a few complaints!
> Dinner last night was at River Grill. Very yummy! Main entrees are $18+ but they also have burgers and sandwiches. I had the Baja Taco with mahi - very yummy! We headed over to Boardwalk Cafe for ice cream - a family favourite of ours.
> Tonight is Squid Lips. Looking forward to a nice meal once again.
> Let me know if you have any questions about the resort and I'll try to answer while I'm here.



What type of a room are you staying in?  We are in a 1 bedroom for the first time in just over three weeks.


----------



## mickeywho?

We're in an ocean view inn room. If you can call a wall a view! Don't get me started on that one! The ocean sounds lovely though...


----------



## tillerrw

mickeywho? said:


> We're in an ocean view inn room. If you can call a wall a view! Don't get me started on that one! The ocean sounds lovely though...



Yikes, that sounds like a sore subject.  We were fortunate not to have any issues with our ocean view inn room when we were there two years ago.


----------



## Murron

Add us to roll call!!   September 10-17    Can't wait!


----------



## hardingk

Does anyone have an updated pricing on the spa?

Also, what does everyone do for meals?


----------



## PammyK

Does anybody else think baby sea turtles are adorable? 





This little one and a few nest-mates had some trouble climbing out of their nest.  The Disney Animal Programs Cast Member gave them a helping hand and a fighting chance when she found them while surveying the nest 3 days after it showed evidence of hatching.


----------



## DVCTigger

Excited to try Vero Beach!  Will be there Sept 19-25!    We have a 1BR for a week, just DH and myself.  Any tips or advice on the resort and room requests would be appreciated.


----------



## mickeywho?

I'd love to see some seaturtles but we're always here too early in the season. Maybe one of these years...

Dinner last night was at Squid Lips. Everyone had shrimp...lots of choices and variety. 45 minute wait - not unusual for that place. Food was yummy and service was fine. Very casual atmosphere and the prices are very affordable.

We'll try Fishack tonight (and the back to Boardwalk cafe for ice cream if we have room)


----------



## DebnChrisinPA

We'll be there for the first time in June for two nights before heading back to the VWL.  I've made reservations at the Ocean Grill one night and Sonya's the other.  Are there better "nice but not over-the-top" dinner choices for a short stay?


----------



## RSHEALAND

hardingk said:


> Does anyone have an updated pricing on the spa?
> 
> Also, what does everyone do for meals?



The spa pricing on the first page of the thread was updated in January


----------



## RSHEALAND

Murron said:


> Add us to roll call!!   September 10-17    Can't wait!



You have been added to rollcall, enjoy your stay


----------



## RSHEALAND

DVCTigger said:


> Excited to try Vero Beach!  Will be there Sept 19-25!    We have a 1BR for a week, just DH and myself.  Any tips or advice on the resort and room requests would be appreciated.



You have been added to rollcall, enjoy your first stay


----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## Ensusieasm

DVCTigger said:


> Excited to try Vero Beach!  Will be there Sept 19-25!    We have a 1BR for a week, just DH and myself.  Any tips or advice on the resort and room requests would be appreciated.



Ocean View  one bedroom would be 1539 or 1540


----------



## mybabesuz

buffmouse61 said:


> Heading to vero for Easter.



We just made reservations for Easter Weekend. 
We have 5 nights at Kidani then heading to Vero April 19-22.
We can't wait!


----------



## RSHEALAND

mybabesuz said:


> We just made reservations for Easter Weekend.
> We have 5 nights at Kidani then heading to Vero April 19-22.
> We can't wait!



you have been added to rollcall, enjoy your stay


----------



## htom

We are proud new members of dvc and have hit the ground running. We just made our reservations for April 22nd to the 26th at Vero Beach (we have also booked the vgf for the beginning of June for 9 days) and some of our party was wondering if there is any swimming with dolphins close by. Also how would I find out about chair swapping for our stay. This will be our 1st Vero Beach stay so any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## SC Minnie

At Vero now and just experienced our first fire alarm at a DVC resort. The CMs were great and got everyone out. The recreation team tried to keep everyone entertained while waiting on the all clear. 

There was a 'burning' smell in the main lodge which caused the alarm. We just got back in the room after about 45 min outside. Haven't heard what caused the smell. 4 fire trucks responded.


----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## RSHEALAND

htom said:


> We are proud new members of dvc and have hit the ground running. We just made our reservations for April 22nd to the 26th at Vero Beach (we have also booked the vgf for the beginning of June for 9 days) and some of our party was wondering if there is any swimming with dolphins close by. Also how would I find out about chair swapping for our stay. This will be our 1st Vero Beach stay so any help will be greatly appreciated



you have been added to rollcall, enjoy your stay.


----------



## dreamlinda

subscribing


----------



## bobbiwoz

Is there still a seafood buffet at Sonya's on a special night?: if so, has anyone done it recently?  We will be there on a Thursday night next month, and I think I remember there was something special on Thursdays.


----------



## noahsmom

any airboat tour recommendations? I've been looking at Trip Advisor, there's so many it's hard to pick.


----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## bakerworld

Lovely place - great CMs - neat place to eat Mulligans


----------



## gpts@disney

We are headed to Vero Beach for the 1st time from 4/4 - 4/9 and have a question concerning breakfast.  I believe that Saturday is the weekly character breakfast at Shutters.  Are there other breakfast options if we do not want to attend (and pay the $ premium) for the character breakfast ?  I have teenage daughters who still love Mickey, but are not interested in the characters breakfast anymore   Thanks in advance.


----------



## robhawk

gpts@disney said:


> We are headed to Vero Beach for the 1st time from 4/4 - 4/9 and have a question concerning breakfast.  I believe that Saturday is the weekly character breakfast at Shutters.  Are there other breakfast options if we do not want to attend (and pay the $ premium) for the character breakfast ?  I have teenage daughters who still love Mickey, but are not interested in the characters breakfast anymore   Thanks in advance.



Yes they have breakfast at Sonya's that morning


----------



## devonsmommy

Joining in!  We will be there Sept. 27-Oct. 1 before a cruise!


----------



## queenofthehive

We will be going to Vero in July. Where can I find the monthly calendar of activities posted? I would like to see the daily movie listing and activities schedule. Also, how is the community hall? Is is similar to the community halls at WDW? Do they have crafts, games, etc? Thank you!


----------



## mkymse9

We have a split stay planned for Sept. between BLT (7 nts) then Vero Beach (3 nts). Does anyone know if our 'length of stay" mugs from BLT will still be good at Vero since it is a Disney resort. I have read that Vero did switch over to the RFID mugs.

We're very excited for our first stay at Vero Beach!

thank you!


----------



## Jen24

We will be there for our first stay in 4 days!!!


----------



## TravelMama

We'll be there on the 30th!  Can't wait..it's our first time there.  
**Are there coin operated washer and dryers on site??


----------



## robhawk

TravelMama said:


> We'll be there on the 30th!  Can't wait..it's our first time there.
> **Are there coin operated washer and dryers on site??



They are free for DVC


----------



## mmmagic7754

TravelMama said:


> We'll be there on the 30th!  Can't wait..it's our first time there.   **Are there coin operated washer and dryers on site??


4th floor right next to elevator


----------



## bobbiwoz

I do not know if they still have coin slots.  DH saw them and used coins, but they do work just by pushing them in!


----------



## Disney On The Bayou

We are really looking forward to our visit!  We were there about 10 years ago before kids and we just went this past year for 2 nights and the kids really enjoyed it, so we are back for 4 this year.  Does the resort have any fishing gear suitable for fishing the Sebastian Inlet?  Or where else can I get a pole and the needed tackle?  I thought I might take the kids to do that one afternoon.  Also, we are thinking about the Piper Factory tour, we will be flying our Piper Cherokee 6 in from New Orleans, thought it would be cool to do the tour.  Has anyone else done this?  How long is it?  What cost?  Finally, any other ideas you die hard Vero Beachers can suggest would be appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## backyardponder

Our waitlist has come through!  Please update my 2 lines in the roll call to just 1 line reading:

07/01 - 07/04 backyardponder(5) 2BR + 1 OVIR

Thanks!


----------



## Twinprincesses

We will be there October 16-19th after our cruise.  Is there a link to good local restuarants in the area?  Our last trip we ate at Squid Lips.  Also does anyone have an activity sheet from October?


----------



## robhawk

We used trip advisor our first time
Our favorites are Ocean Grill, Memo's Italian Grill, Scampi Grill. & Riverside Cafe


----------



## TeriofTerror

DH and I are planning our first visit to Vero Beach Oct. 17-19. Are there any good outdoor beach bars nearby? My husband has never really had the opportunity to do the drinks and live music on the beach experience. Something more geared towards the 21+ crowd would be preferable to a kid-centered environment. Thanks for your help!


----------



## bobvb22

Captain hirams.  Outdoor sand bar and stage. Though not sure their entertainment schedule in October.


----------



## Twinprincesses

Just curious of the updates they did to the pool.  Also what is the views for a 1 bedroom villa is it just luck of the draw?


----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## RSHEALAND

Just back from a few days at the resort, trying to get pictures uploaded to share. I tried to gather some info for some resent posts and will share in the next couple of days. The weather was alot better than we have seen in New England over the last few months. A few showers and some wind and some sun. The ocean was rough with high tide almost to the dunes to the north and south of the resort. There was a bit of beach erosion to the south of the resort on Thursday morning but by Friday it was leveling back out. If anyone has any questions just ask.


----------



## RSHEALAND

bobbiwoz said:


> Is there still a seafood buffet at Sonya's on a special night?: if so, has anyone done it recently?  We will be there on a Thursday night next month, and I think I remember there was something special on Thursdays.



I asked and they said that the don't do the seafood buffet anymore but they do offer a good variety at the Sunday brunch.


----------



## RSHEALAND

noahsmom said:


> any airboat tour recommendations? I've been looking at Trip Advisor, there's so many it's hard to pick.



I picked up some info, I will pass it on when I sort through it in the next day or two


----------



## RSHEALAND

TravelMama said:


> We'll be there on the 30th!  Can't wait..it's our first time there.
> **Are there coin operated washer and dryers on site??



There are washers on the 4th floor of the inn and also on the garage level of the villa buildings


----------



## RSHEALAND

Twinprincesses said:


> Just curious of the updates they did to the pool.  Also what is the views for a 1 bedroom villa is it just luck of the draw?



3rd floor 1BRs might catch a ocean view, I will post a picture of our view in the next few days


----------



## Twinprincesses

October ocean weather is still swim able right?


----------



## RSHEALAND

Twinprincesses said:


> October ocean weather is still swim able right?



Yes water temp should be low 80s to upper 70s


----------



## bakerworld

RSHEALAND said:


> 3rd floor 1BRs might catch a ocean view, I will post a picture of our view in the next few days



yep, they have


----------



## NGenzink

Does anyone know if they still do this at Vero?  What is the word on bringing back cups from previous years?


----------



## MrsH42608

Hey all!  Please add us to the roll call for Sept 8th -12th.  It will be our 1st visit to Vero! I was wondering about the activities since the sample page on the website shows July & August with many things listed as "Seasonal."   Does anyone know if they keep most of them going in Sept?  Thanks so much!


----------



## Pumbas

Any fireworks at Vero Beach? I read that HHI does them once a week.


----------



## Jen24

We are here now for a week.  After downpours yesterday it is beautiful! Our first visit. Using RCI points for 1 bedroom.  the resort is lovely and small enough it is easy to get anywhere quickly.  The Sunday brunch was wonderful. Our only concern is being able to get chairs at the pool.  It looks full.


----------



## dsanner106

We are enjoying our third stay, checked in yesterday 3/29 for a week through 4/5 in a 1BR


----------



## dsanner106

Jen24 said:


> We are here now for a week.  After downpours yesterday it is beautiful! Our first visit. Using RCI points for 1 bedroom.  the resort is lovely and small enough it is easy to get anywhere quickly.  The Sunday brunch was wonderful. Our only concern is being able to get chairs at the pool.  It looks full.



We also just checked in for a week and enjoyed the sunday brunch!!! The chairs are normally not too difficult to get, this is not normally an early am crowd so good availability in the morning and even at it's worst we have always found chairs somewhere. We were used to resorts in Daytona and other areas where if you don't stake your claim before 8 am you were out of luck. It is our 3rd stay here and we love it.
  Drew


----------



## dsanner106

NGenzink said:


> Does anyone know if they still do this at Vero?  What is the word on bringing back cups from previous years?



They have the new computerized mug system, same as disney world so old mugs will not work in the fountains. They sell new mugs with computer chips in the base that activate the machines.
Drew


----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## bobbiwoz

Thanks for the info about no buffet...we will make other plans.  

Today's picture is gorgeous!

Thank you.

Bobbi


----------



## TeriofTerror

bobvb22 said:


> Captain hirams.  Outdoor sand bar and stage. Though not sure their entertainment schedule in October.



Thanks so much!


----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## RSHEALAND

gpts@disney said:


> We are headed to Vero Beach for the 1st time from 4/4 - 4/9 and have a question concerning breakfast.  I believe that Saturday is the weekly character breakfast at Shutters.  Are there other breakfast options if we do not want to attend (and pay the $ premium) for the character breakfast ?  I have teenage daughters who still love Mickey, but are not interested in the characters breakfast anymore   Thanks in advance.



You have been added to roll call, enjoy your first stay


----------



## RSHEALAND

devonsmommy said:


> Joining in!  We will be there Sept. 27-Oct. 1 before a cruise!



You have been added to roll call, enjoy your stay


----------



## RSHEALAND

Disney On The Bayou said:


> We are really looking forward to our visit!  We were there about 10 years ago before kids and we just went this past year for 2 nights and the kids really enjoyed it, so we are back for 4 this year.  Does the resort have any fishing gear suitable for fishing the Sebastian Inlet?  Or where else can I get a pole and the needed tackle?  I thought I might take the kids to do that one afternoon.  Also, we are thinking about the Piper Factory tour, we will be flying our Piper Cherokee 6 in from New Orleans, thought it would be cool to do the tour.  Has anyone else done this?  How long is it?  What cost?  Finally, any other ideas you die hard Vero Beachers can suggest would be appreciated.  Thanks!



Got you added to roll call, enjoy your stay. More info on the fishing gear coming soon


----------



## RSHEALAND

backyardponder said:


> Our waitlist has come through!  Please update my 2 lines in the roll call to just 1 line reading:
> 
> 07/01 - 07/04 backyardponder(5) 2BR + 1 OVIR
> 
> Thanks!



You have been updated, glad your waitlist came through


----------



## RSHEALAND

Twinprincesses said:


> We will be there October 16-19th after our cruise.  Is there a link to good local restuarants in the area?  Our last trip we ate at Squid Lips.  Also does anyone have an activity sheet from October?



you have been added to roll call, enjoy your stay. I will be adding the restaurant list the resort gives out in the next few days


----------



## RSHEALAND

TeriofTerror said:


> DH and I are planning our first visit to Vero Beach Oct. 17-19. Are there any good outdoor beach bars nearby? My husband has never really had the opportunity to do the drinks and live music on the beach experience. Something more geared towards the 21+ crowd would be preferable to a kid-centered environment. Thanks for your help!



You have been added to roll call, enjoy your first stay. I second the Capt Hirams recommendation


----------



## RSHEALAND

MrsH42608 said:


> Hey all!  Please add us to the roll call for Sept 8th -12th.  It will be our 1st visit to Vero! I was wondering about the activities since the sample page on the website shows July & August with many things listed as "Seasonal."   Does anyone know if they keep most of them going in Sept?  Thanks so much!



You have been added to roll call, enjoy your stay


----------



## PammyK

TeriofTerror said:


> DH and I are planning our first visit to Vero Beach Oct. 17-19. Are there any good outdoor beach bars nearby? My husband has never really had the opportunity to do the drinks and live music on the beach experience. Something more geared towards the 21+ crowd would be preferable to a kid-centered environment. Thanks for your help!


As others have said, the Sand Bar at Captain Hiram's is fun and they have live music most nights.  One of my favorite Central Florida bands, Orange Avenue, plays there periodically and they always put on a great show down there.  Be aware,though, that the Sand Bar is not 21+ so you may see families with kids there, especially earlier in the evening.

Another option is Riverside Cafe in Vero, under the bridge.  While not on the beach, they're located right on the Indian River Lagoon so it is a really lovely setting and no sand in your shoes.  They do regular dinner service in the evening and then around 10pm or so they transition to more of a nightclub/dance club vibe.  The one night I went, it was primarily a young adult crowd, most people seemed in the early-mid twenties, though some were older.


----------



## Beast2Prince

We were able to book an OVIR for our first stay Oct. 24-26. Any must do's for a family with two young kids (9 and 5)?


----------



## queenofthehive

I did not see answers to my questions so I hope someone will still be able to help me.  Where can I find the monthly calendar of activities posted? I would like to see the daily movie listing and activities schedule. Also, how is the community hall? Is is similar to the community halls at WDW? Do they have crafts, games, etc? Thank you! 

rshealand - thank you for all the pictures! I was really like the balcony pictures because I wondered what they looked like for the 1 bedrooms. I am counting down the days.


----------



## Twinprincesses

I don't think they have monthly calendars...my I did a google search and found various activity calendars but I think it depends on the weather.


----------



## robhawk

queenofthehive said:


> I did not see answers to my questions so I hope someone will still be able to help me.  Where can I find the monthly calendar of activities posted? I would like to see the daily movie listing and activities schedule. Also, how is the community hall? Is is similar to the community halls at WDW? Do they have crafts, games, etc? Thank you!
> 
> rshealand - thank you for all the pictures! I was really like the balcony pictures because I wondered what they looked like for the 1 bedrooms. I am counting down the days.



When we were there in February we received a weekly calendar of events. It had listed:

Pool games
DJ hours
Crafts and activities with the CM's
Bonfires


----------



## Melissa&Shawn

Does Vero have Tervis cups?  I love our DCL ones and would love to pick one up at Vero next month!


----------



## RSHEALAND

Beast2Prince said:


> We were able to book an OVIR for our first stay Oct. 24-26. Any must do's for a family with two young kids (9 and 5)?



You have been added to roll call, enjoy your first stay


----------



## RSHEALAND

queenofthehive said:


> I did not see answers to my questions so I hope someone will still be able to help me.  Where can I find the monthly calendar of activities posted? I would like to see the daily movie listing and activities schedule. Also, how is the community hall? Is is similar to the community halls at WDW? Do they have crafts, games, etc? Thank you!
> 
> rshealand - thank you for all the pictures! I was really like the balcony pictures because I wondered what they looked like for the 1 bedrooms. I am counting down the days.



I will try to get a picture of the weekly calendar that we got last week, posted in the next couple of days


----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## Jenn

At Vero now -we have been here many times but not in the last 7 years. A few things I didn't know...

The spa is fabulous! We enjoyed a couple of treatments each there yesterday. Highly recommend!

They accept Tables in Wonderland at all the dining places. Had no idea!  

We have always driven toward Sebastian for dining out. This time we went left out of the resort, and drove into Vero. Very quaint - lots of shops and lots of nice restaurants.  

They have a coffee station for the mugs outside of Shutters starting at 7 am. And another at the poolside dining place at 8 am. I had planned on making our own in the room, but hate to make a whole pot since I only drink 1-2 cups. 

They have pineapple and orange Dole Whip! Snack bar by the pool. 

We had forgotten how nice it is here , we are enjoying our stay and definitely won't wait 7 years again to come back!


----------



## Judyat

We will be there April 6 -11. Coming from New York and it's our first time for us at Disney's Vero Beach. Looking forward to sunny warm weather.


----------



## tillerrw

Judyat said:


> We will be there April 6 -11. Coming from New York and it's our first time for us at Disney's Vero Beach. Looking forward to sunny warm weather.



Our trip is scheduled for the same days.  The forecast looks very nice after this past winter http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/USFL0500


----------



## Twinprincesses

Last time we were there we drove to Bathtub Bay and loved that.  It was far but worth it.


----------



## iluveeyore

I saw a PP mention they take ToW discount - do the restaurants or gift shops take our DVC discount??


----------



## AudreyKThompson

OTW to WDW/SSR now! Will be heading to lovely Vero Beach and introducing her to my parents for the first time M-TH. But , we 've only been once- help us out with must dos! Specifically looking for information on chair/umbrella rental-
TIA !


----------



## Twinprincesses

We will be there the 16th leaving the 19th if anyone has 2 chairs and an umbrella they would like to pass on.  I will gladly gift our stuff on the 19th


----------



## Twinprincesses

Please put us down for October 16th -19th.  Would love if someone has 2 chairs and an umbrella to pass on.  We can pass it on the 19th.


----------



## RSHEALAND

iluveeyore said:


> I saw a PP mention they take ToW discount - do the restaurants or gift shops take our DVC discount??



Yes they do


----------



## RSHEALAND

Judyat said:


> We will be there April 6 -11. Coming from New York and it's our first time for us at Disney's Vero Beach. Looking forward to sunny warm weather.



You have been added to rollcall, enjoy your first stay


----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## RSHEALAND

AudreyKThompson said:


> OTW to WDW/SSR now! Will be heading to lovely Vero Beach and introducing her to my parents for the first time M-TH. But , we 've only been once- help us out with must dos! Specifically looking for information on chair/umbrella rental-
> TIA !


----------



## canals68

Will be making our 10th trip to Vero on 4/16. Staying four nights in our room of choice, an OVIR. Then off to the Boardwalk for 4 days in WDW.


----------



## saraheubanks1

Does anyone know if in room babysitting is available here like it is at WDW.  We have 3 kids and the 2 oldest would qualify for the kids club, but our baby wouldn't.  I would love to have a quiet dinner with my husband.  Thanks!


----------



## disneyfreaks1@sbcglo

Questions about Vero Beach. We will be going to Vero Beach for our second time next week April17-20. Is anyone leaving on the 17 that would be willing to sell their chairs for a family of 4? I know we can rent them but thought if someone was leaving & didn't want their chairs we would love to buy them from you. 
Any ideas of what to do on a rainy day with 2 girls ages 11  &13? 
Any fun ideas to do at vero besides for swimming? Any tours, shopping or dinning ideas?


----------



## scootert

Anyone know if Vero has switched coffee (to Joffrey's like WDW) or is it still Nestles?  Thanks


----------



## quinnc19

They had Joffrey's in March.



scootert said:


> Anyone know if Vero has switched coffee (to Joffrey's like WDW) or is it still Nestles?  Thanks


----------



## tillerrw

scootert said:


> Anyone know if Vero has switched coffee (to Joffrey's like WDW) or is it still Nestles?  Thanks



They had Joffrey's yesterday too


----------



## tillerrw

disneyfreaks1@sbcglo said:


> Questions about Vero Beach. We will be going to Vero Beach for our second time next week April17-20. Is anyone leaving on the 17 that would be willing to sell their chairs for a family of 4? I know we can rent them but thought if someone was leaving & didn't want their chairs we would love to buy them from you.
> Any ideas of what to do on a rainy day with 2 girls ages 11  &13?
> Any fun ideas to do at vero besides for swimming? Any tours, shopping or dinning ideas?



We just returned yesterday from traveling to Vero Beach with our two boys, 6 and 3.  My wife and I went by ourselves two years ago and just knew our boys would love it.  Two things we made sure to do with them was visit Pelican Island and Round Island Park.  Both are free and a great way to spend part of your morning before going to the pool.

Round Island Park is a great place to see Manatees in the wild.  It's about a 28 minute drive south on A1A.  http://www.ircgov.com/departments/general_services/parks/Round_Island_Riverside_Park.htm

Pelican Island is just about 10 minutes north on A1A and has some nice trails and a cool board walk to an observation area to see the island.  http://www.fws.gov/pelicanIsland/


----------



## simbasmom2

Great info, thanks!


----------



## tb1972

tillerrw said:


> We just returned yesterday from traveling to Vero Beach with our two boys, 6 and 3.  My wife and I went by ourselves two years ago and just knew our boys would love it.  Two things we made sure to do with them was visit Pelican Island and Round Island Park.  Both are free and a great way to spend part of your morning before going to the pool.  Round Island Park is a great place to see Manatees in the wild.  It's about a 28 minute drive south on A1A.  http://www.ircgov.com/departments/general_services/parks/Round_Island_Riverside_Park.htm  Pelican Island is just about 10 minutes north on A1A and has some nice trails and a cool board walk to an observation area to see the island.  http://www.fws.gov/pelicanIsland/



Thanks for the info. Round Island sounds perfect - we want to see manatees in the wild for our May trip!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## RSHEALAND

view from room 2330 Ocean View Inn Room


----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## mmmagic7754

RSHEALAND said:


>



Wife and I found these rocking chairs at the front of the inn to be our favorite place to relax and enjoy a glass of wine!!


----------



## KarenB

RSHEALAND said:


>



Be there tomorrow!!


----------



## RSHEALAND

canals68 said:


> Will be making our 10th trip to Vero on 4/16. Staying four nights in our room of choice, an OVIR. Then off to the Boardwalk for 4 days in WDW.



you have been added to rollcall, enjoy your stay


----------



## RSHEALAND

disneyfreaks1@sbcglo said:


> Questions about Vero Beach. We will be going to Vero Beach for our second time next week April17-20.



you have been added to rollcall, enjoy your stay


----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

Staying July 8-11!!  Looking forward to a relaxing trip with my family after a few days at Disney!!


----------



## dawne98

*we have not been added yet  I did a post in March that my two DD's and I are going to be at Vero Beach 
July 13 -17......thaks 
*


----------



## RSHEALAND

dawne98 said:


> *we have not been added yet  I did a post in March that my two DD's and I are going to be at Vero Beach
> July 13 -17......thaks
> *



Sorry I must have missed it, you are added to rollcall, enjoy your stay


----------



## RSHEALAND

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> Staying July 8-11!!  Looking forward to a relaxing trip with my family after a few days at Disney!!



You have been added to rollcall, enjoy your stay


----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## pasta37

We are hoping to find someone to pass off our lounge chairs(2) and other misc things (like a small cooler, extra unopened drinks like bottled water, pop) to when we check out on Saturday May 10th.  

I have been making a mountain of stuff each year for mousekeeping to take away and leaving a note and good tip.  But I would sooooo rather pass them on to other guests.

Last year, I was literally stalking the hallway to find someone to give a ton of bottled water to.


----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## grace&philipsmom

Im so sad.  We were booked to stay for a night at Vero 2 weeks ago, at the start of our disney trip - I had talked my DH into trying it.  Unfortunately our flight was cancelled due to a storm, and I had to put my points into holding.
So bummed I didn't get to go.  I don't really have enough points left to borrow to make it worth the cost of the flight, so it looks like I'll probably lose them.


----------



## hardingk

What does everyone do for meals while staying at Vero Beach? We will be there in July in a 2 bedroom for 3 nights.


----------



## tillerrw

hardingk said:


> What does everyone do for meals while staying at Vero Beach? We will be there in July in a 2 bedroom for 3 nights.



We have stayed twice.  Each time we did some grocery shopping at Publix or Walmart and had most meals in the villa.  We did eat at Mulligans one night each time and enjoyed that.  I think you will find mixed reviews on the dining at the resort but we've enjoyed all of the experiences they offer (haven't done the brunch or character meals though).


----------



## cedricandsophie

We have been to Vero beach several times. Ocean grill. A few miles south off of route 1 has excellent food and great bloody Marys.  They open at 5 and there is always a crowd waiting for the view...they are right on the ocean.


----------



## dunangst

Are the RFID mugs at VB yet? I have a stay at VB followed by a stay at BCV, and am trying to figure out if I can use one mug programmed for both stays, or need two mugs.  Thanks


----------



## tillerrw

dunangst said:


> Are the RFID mugs at VB yet? I have a stay at VB followed by a stay at BCV, and am trying to figure out if I can use one mug programmed for both stays, or need two mugs.  Thanks



Yes they are using the RFID mugs at VB.  I'm not sure you can use the same mug at both resorts though.  I haven't tried but seem to recall hearing that it didn't work.  It's worth finding out though.


----------



## dunangst

For meals at VB, if you are traveling with kids, there is a character seafood buffet that is pretty good. Also Green Cabin room is wonderful for a light meal or snacks and has a killer ocean view. The poolside quick service had great fish tacos last time I visited. We are going to VB again this August and someone recommended Ocean Grill and Kilted Mermaid.


----------



## wnt1mor

Hi! New to Disboards but not Disney or DVB. My family is getting ready to go on our 4th trip to Vero in June. Since I'm new can someone explain the roll call to me, pretty please!


----------



## KPlanck

Can anyone tell me if the Disney Rewards Redemption Card from Disney Visa can be used for beach chair, lounge chair, shade cabana, and umbrella rentals at Ebb & Flow Rentals on the beach?


----------



## Snurk71

KPlanck said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me if the Disney Rewards Redemption Card from Disney Visa can be used for beach chair, lounge chair, shade cabana, and umbrella rentals at Ebb & Flow Rentals on the beach?



I would assume you'd charge those to your room and then pay down your room charge with the rewards card??

Sent from my SAMSUNG-Note2 using DISBoards


----------



## KPlanck

Snurk71 said:


> I would assume you'd charge those to your room and then pay down your room charge with the rewards card??
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-Note2 using DISBoards



I can't remember if we were able to charge them to our room last trip, it is possible to charge them on our room? Thanks!


----------



## Snurk71

KPlanck said:
			
		

> I can't remember if we were able to charge them to our room last trip, it is possible to charge them on our room? Thanks!



I would think anything from ebb n flow would be chargeable to your room. But I'm but certain.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-Note2 using DISBoards


----------



## leeholmes1

We have been to DVB once and loved it! It was Oct and could not have had a better trip. I am thinking about going next year either Oct for only 3 nights or Dec right before Christmas for 5. Has anyone ever been and can you still swim in the pool and the ocean in mid Dec


----------



## magicmommy

We are at Vero Beach right now. We rented two lounge chairs with cushions and a cabana cover. With member pricing and tax it was 32.10 and we charged it to our room.


----------



## KPlanck

magicmommy said:


> We are at Vero Beach right now. We rented two lounge chairs with cushions and a cabana cover. With member pricing and tax it was 32.10 and we charged it to our room.



Thanks everyone. I think that will be our plan, charge them to the room and pay for it with the rewards card.


----------



## kaulds

We will be down there August 17-24 in two rooms one garden view and one ocean view, there will be 8 of us


----------



## bbn1122

kaulds said:


> We will be down there August 17-24 in two rooms one garden view and one ocean view, there will be 8 of us



We will be there....first visit....August 17-21 prior to our cruise.....
Hoping we have great weather no hurricanes etc....

See ya on the beach!


----------



## RSHEALAND

wnt1mor said:


> Hi! New to Disboards but not Disney or DVB. My family is getting ready to go on our 4th trip to Vero in June. Since I'm new can someone explain the roll call to me, pretty please!



Hi, on the first page of this thread there is a section in the first post called roll call where we try to keep track of who is going when, what type of room they are staying in and what stay this will be for them. If you would like to be added just post a reply with your info and I will add it


----------



## RSHEALAND

kaulds said:


> We will be down there August 17-24 in two rooms one garden view and one ocean view, there will be 8 of us



You have been added to roll call, enjoy your stay


----------



## Hanover

We will be there 7/26-7/31. We are first time visitors at DVB. It will be me, dh, ds then 17 and ds13.


----------



## leeholmes1

Hanover said:


> We will be there 7/26-7/31. We are first time visitors at DVB. It will be me, dh, ds then 17 and ds13.



I am so jealous. We have only been there once and absolutely loved it!!


----------



## RLRDA

I quickly read through the entire thread over a month ago. I know there were posts about where to request if you wanted to possibly get a decent view. We have a 1 BR villa booked in August. Any suggestions/advice?


----------



## MDTerp

I'm here now. First trip to DVB and will definitely return!  Very relaxing! Love it!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## RSHEALAND

Hanover said:


> We will be there 7/26-7/31. We are first time visitors at DVB. It will be me, dh, ds then 17 and ds13.



You Have been added to roll call, enjoy your first stay. I also believe that on the last Saturday in July, which would be your first day, they are going to release 2 sea turtles with tracking devices from the beach. I will try to find some more info for you.


----------



## MrsH42608

2 questions:

We want Tables in Wonderland; can we get a card at VB?

Can we order a custom cake on site like at other resorts @ WDW?


Thanks!


----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## RSHEALAND

Sonya's


----------



## sunryzez

I have a question for anyone who has gone to Vero Beach in November. We were planning on Vero Beach after our Dream cruise on Spring break but we decided to just do the cruise and throw a party for our daughters bday instead. So we are now deciding about going to Vero Beach in November for a few days before the holiday. How is the weather? Do they still do the campfires/marshmallows? I am going to book a 2 bedroom. How are they? Any info would be appreciated =)


----------



## PammyK

sunryzez said:


> I have a question for anyone who has gone to Vero Beach in November. We were planning on Vero Beach after our Dream cruise on Spring break but we decided to just do the cruise and throw a party for our daughters bday instead. So we are now deciding about going to Vero Beach in November for a few days before the holiday. How is the weather? Do they still do the campfires/marshmallows? I am going to book a 2 bedroom. How are they? Any info would be appreciated =)



Honestly, November in Florida can run anywhere from a late season hurricane to an early cold snap and any anything in between.  Generally, the weather will be pretty mild, though a sweater or light jacket may be useful after the sun sets.  

I'm pretty certain that campfire sing-a-long goes on year round, conditions permitting.  And great, now I've got that dang Joe and the button factory song stuck in my head.  Thanks...thanks a lot.


----------



## godolphin123

as a vb resident with family that usually comes that time of year(toikey day) and a brother who likes to get a room at Disney resort all I can say is we still use the pool and the slide but thank goodness for the hot tub. lol


----------



## karebear06

Is the Sunday brunch considered to be at both restaurants. We made a reservation for 9:45, but I read somewhere that the brunch didn't start till 10. Did I make a reservation for the wrong restaurant then?  Also,  I read somewhere there's a seafood night. Which night and where?


----------



## hardingk

Does anyone have any recent pictures of the 2 bedroom lock off villas?


----------



## floridafam

If you are at VB right now, the Blue Angels are in town. The sounds are incredible. They are in the sky now.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

Does anyone know if they still do the hair braiding by the pool??


----------



## RSHEALAND

Sebastian Inlet


----------



## KarenB

RSHEALAND said:


> Sebastian Inlet



We used to go there in the late 70s.....surfed just to the left of the inlet.


----------



## karebear06

karebear06 said:


> Is the Sunday brunch considered to be at both restaurants. We made a reservation for 9:45, but I read somewhere that the brunch didn't start till 10. Did I make a reservation for the wrong restaurant then?  Also,  I read somewhere there's a seafood night. Which night and where?



Anyone???


----------



## Snurk71

karebear06 said:
			
		

> Anyone???



I thought Sunday brunch was only Sonya's.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-Note2 using DISBoards


----------



## mickeys girl 52

I am fairly new to reading about  vero beach and looking forward to my trip there on June 9. I seem to remember reading something about people trading off beach chairs? Is there a site to go to for that or any other information I can find about that? I will be there until 12th of June really looking forward to spending some time with my children and grandchildren. We are staying in a one bedroom. I did not put any special requests because I was not sure what to ask for. I'm sure they will all be nice.


----------



## kaulds

mickeys girl 52 said:


> I am fairly new to reading about  vero beach and looking forward to my trip there on June 9. I seem to remember reading something about people trading off beach chairs? Is there a site to go to for that or any other information I can find about that? I will be there until 12th of June really looking forward to spending some time with my children and grandchildren. We are staying in a one bedroom. I did not put any special requests because I was not sure what to ask for. I'm sure they will all be nice.




I am also wondering about this, do they allow regular chairs at the beach and if so can you recommend where to get some


----------



## Twinprincesses

We were lucky enough last time to catch someone leaving that left us chairs, boogie boards and sand toys.  We went to a grocery store down the road and picked up a couple other chairs.  We left them when we left by the entrance to the beach with a sign on them when we left.


----------



## keliblue

do they usually come out with DVC members discount cash rates for rooms in September ??


----------



## bobbiwoz

kaulds said:


> I am also wondering about this, do they allow regular chairs at the beach and if so can you recommend where to get some



Yes, they allow regular beach chairs on the beach.  You could be lucky to get some from members who are leaving.  If you need to buy them there is a Publix if you head north on RT 1 in about 2 miles, or there is a Wal Mart if you go about 3 miles further north also on route 1!  Both are in the left side if you are heading north.


----------



## snowhyte

Staying at VB for the first time 8/4/14 after 6 days at Disney.  So excited!


----------



## Hopefully

bobbiwoz said:


> Yes, they allow regular beach chairs on the beach.  You could be lucky to get some from members who are leaving.  If you need to buy them there is a Publix if you head north on RT 1 in about 2 miles, or there is a Wal Mart if you go about 3 miles further north also on route 1!  Both are in the left side if you are heading north.



We bought ours twice at the CVS just over the bridge on 1. We go in October and both Walmart and Publix were not carrying them, but CVS still had some


----------



## Sorcerina

We will arrive in the late afternoon coming from Miami Airport. Will there be a supermarket on our way to get some softdrinks, or can we buy them at the resort for a reasonable price?

How long in advance can I book the character breakfast and has anybody a telephon number for me please.

Greets from Germany


----------



## ohionola

I have a few questions I hope someone can help with.

1. Are the beach chairs included and if not what is the cost?

2. What is included and what isn't?

3. Are there magic bands here or will there be by July?

I am sure we will have more questions, so thanks in advance


----------



## bobbiwoz

ohionola said:


> I have a few questions I hope someone can help with.
> 
> 1. Are the beach chairs included and if not what is the cost?
> 
> 2. What is included and what isn't?
> 
> 3. Are there magic bands here or will there be by July?
> 
> I am sure we will have more questions, so thanks in advance



1.  If you want to take chairs to the beach, you either rent from the concession on the beach, or you bring your own.  There are chairs and lounges, umbrellas and tables at the pool.

2.  There are many activities, crafts for free.  The campfire with s'mores is free.  There are things that have a small free like ceramic craft.  You can rent bikes and play mini golf for a charge.

3.  They do not use Magic Bands at VB.


----------



## dwelty

Sorcerina said:


> We will arrive in the late afternoon coming from Miami Airport. Will there be a supermarket on our way to get some softdrinks, or can we buy them at the resort for a reasonable price?
> 
> How long in advance can I book the character breakfast and has anybody a telephon number for me please.
> 
> Greets from Germany



There will be a lot of grocery stores between the resort and the airport, soft drinks will be much cheaper at the grocery store.  Dvcnews.com has the telephone numbers for the resort under the resort section of the website.  Have a great trip!


----------



## MrsH42608

keliblue said:


> do they usually come out with DVC members discount cash rates for rooms in September ??



I thought members got 25% off dvc cash rates all the time......


----------



## ohionola

I have seen several people posting about beach chairs and umbrellas. I strongly suggest the chairs and umbrella at Sams Club. While this will be our first trip to Vero Beach, we go to other beaches frequently and they are super nice and hold up great. The chairs are $30 each and the umbrella is $20. A little more expensive than CVS or Walmart but worth the price.

I have been reading up on Vero Beach and it seems like there are a few things you need to reserve ahead of time. I know there is a Monday evening pirate dinner and Saturday morning character breakfast. How far in advance do you need to book those? Is there anything else you need to book early? Also, does Mickey ever show up?

I keep reading about member prices versus nonmember prices. If I rent my rental from an owner, do I get the owner prices or do I literally have to own a DVC timeshare?


----------



## tb1972

Hello,
During our past stay at VB we were able to pass beach chairs to members checking in as we checked out. There was a chair exchange on the Disboards at that time - June 2012. Is the VB thread the place to arrange to pass chairs along? So many people come and go, it would be a waste to purchase new chairs constantly. 

We check in May 27 and out 31 so I thought I'd check if there's a chair swap. 

Thanks!
Tabatha

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## ems_mom

We recently stayed at Vero for 3 nights and two full days. It was our first visit and we hope to have a longer stay in the future. I just want to give a shout out to disboard member pasta37 who offered her chairs in a post. We overlapped our stays but she passed the chairs to us and we got to use them for one full day. I had bell services hold the chairs for disboard member Song of the South. Hopefully she passed them onto another member.


----------



## Snurk71

MrsH42608 said:
			
		

> I thought members got 25% off dvc cash rates all the time......



Pretty sure it's not unlimited to where it would be available all the time, and no one knows how many are available. We got it a few years ago at VB in the fall, fwiw.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-Note2 using DISBoards


----------



## Disney On The Bayou

Guys,

we are just a week away from our 6 night 1 bedroom at GFV and 5 nights June 3rd-8th) at VERO BEACH Ocean View in stay and we are very excited!

Would like to know if any one will be leaving during our arival and is willing to exchange chairs.  I will certainly pitch in a few bucks and would pass it along as well.  Please let me know... Thanks!


----------



## mickeys girl 52

Going to the beach in a couple weeks. I was wondering do they have grills there and where are they located? Thank you


----------



## mmmagic7754

Checking in Saturday 5/24 ..yay!!


----------



## PammyK

mmmagic7754 said:


> Checking in Saturday 5/24 ..yay!!



Me too!  Have a safe trip down!


----------



## kbwright

Hi everyone,  first post!  LONG time lurker!  I have been a DVC owner since 2008 (BLT) but it will be my first time staying there in Nov.  The BF and I decided to give Vero Beach a try for 1 night on the first night of our vacation (I'd be lying if I said it wasn't an attempt by me to extend the vacation by adding on a day!).  The more I am looking into the resort the more excited I am to get there.  My hope is that we will love it and can add it into our DVC rotation.  November 7th can't come fast enough!!!

-Kate


----------



## pkmingo

tb1972 said:


> Hello,
> During our past stay at VB we were able to pass beach chairs to members checking in as we checked out. There was a chair exchange on the Disboards at that time - June 2012. Is the VB thread the place to arrange to pass chairs along? So many people come and go, it would be a waste to purchase new chairs constantly.
> 
> We check in May 27 and out 31 so I thought I'd check if there's a chair swap.
> 
> Thanks!
> Tabatha
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



That would be nice!  We have done the Christmas Tree exchange several times but didn't know about the chairs at Vero.

Our family will be there June 21st to June 24th if anyone has chairs and/or umbrellas would love to participate in a swap!  Thanks!!

Carol


----------



## hardingk

mickeys girl 52 said:


> Going to the beach in a couple weeks. I was wondering do they have grills there and where are they located? Thank you



Great question! I was wondering the same thing!


----------



## AudreyKThompson

They do have grills -   Charcoal - I have used the 2 by the campfire . I hear there is a big grilling / BBQ pavilion across the street with the tennis and basketball courts, too.


----------



## mmmagic7754

PammyK said:


> Me too!  Have a safe trip down!


sure we will pass somewhere there..been at AKL for a week and looking forward to a little beach time


----------



## disbound09

Quote "I have seen several people posting about beach chairs and umbrellas. I strongly suggest the chairs and umbrella at Sams Club. While this will be our first trip to Vero Beach, we go to other beaches frequently and they are super nice and hold up great. The chairs are $30 each and the umbrella is $20. A little more expensive than CVS or Walmart but worth the price.

I have been reading up on Vero Beach and it seems like there are a few things you need to reserve ahead of time. I know there is a Monday evening pirate dinner and Saturday morning character breakfast. How far in advance do you need to book those? Is there anything else you need to book early? Also, does Mickey ever show up? " End Quote"

The chairs are Nautica and are excellent value, sold elsewhere for 40-60.  We have 5 with matching umbrellas includes an attached mini cooler, cup holder and pillow. No I don't work for Sams lol  

Yes you should reserve at the character meals if you want a specific time.

I am curious if anyone has any recommendations for guided fishing.  I heard they had catch and release shark fishing.  Now that would be an experience you might not forget.  I don't want to take the hook out of that one. Any info would be appreciated.  

Also are they still doing salvage work on the gold found offshore?


----------



## mmmagic7754

Here now!!!! Rocking chairs on front porch with a glass of wine  heaven


----------



## mmmagic7754

Here now!! Rocking chairs with a glass of wine perfect!!!


----------



## bbn1122

mmmagic7754 said:


> Here now!! Rocking chairs with a glass of wine perfect!!!



That will be me in August!

Have a wonderful time!


----------



## Tink6666

Checking in June 22!! ocean view room...would love chairs,etc if someone is checking out that day...staying til the 24th


----------



## jfish

Checking in June 15th!  (already there in my mind)


----------



## ohionola

I read somewhere about turtle talk. Someone said it only happens once a week and they have a lottery. Can someone give me more information on this (what exactly it is, how much it cost, age limit, etc)? Also, if you win the lottery does your entire family get to go or just you?


----------



## PammyK

So there was supposed to be a Star Gazing activity on the boardwalk tonight at 9pm.  However, with the pool being really busy, they made a last minute change and brought out the DJ stand to have a dance party on the pool deck.  Very entertaing but we'll have to see whether it was too disruptive for the guests staying in the rooms at the north end of the Inn before they decide whether or not to make it a regular sort of activity.  

The room just past the front desk that formerly housed the computer for guest use is being transformed into a teen lounge/hangout area.  TVs have been installed on 3 of the walls and it looks like they may be adding gaming consoles or something.  

Ocean is almost too calm - you can't bodysurf if there are no waves.  But it was beautifully refreshing.


----------



## Tink6666

I noticed on the picture of the "Playful Pastimes" that there was a culinary safari program...has anyone done this? What is it? How much did it cost? My husband loves to cook so I was thinking it would be a good Father's Day gift for him.


----------



## Ulysses

The DW and I are looking forward to our first stay at VB 7/3 - 7/6 since buying DVC stock in it, and can't wait!

Looking through this thread, can someone provide more details about the chair swap? Is that for beach chairs, or what? 

Hope to see some of you guys there!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Ulysses said:


> The DW and I are looking forward to our first stay at VB 7/3 - 7/6 since buying DVC stock in it, and can't wait!
> 
> Looking through this thread, can someone provide more details about the chair swap? Is that for beach chairs, or what?
> 
> Hope to see some of you guys there!



There is no official beach chair exchange.  The problem was there was no sufficient place for the resort to store them for any length of time.

You can mention here if you have chairs to pass along, or ask if there are some you can pick up.  Sometimes there are discarded chairs by the trash in the outbuildings.

Enjoy your stay!  We were there a month ago!


----------



## disneyfan97

mickeys girl 52 said:


> I am fairly new to reading about  vero beach and looking forward to my trip there on June 9. I seem to remember reading something about people trading off beach chairs? Is there a site to go to for that or any other information I can find about that? I will be there until 12th of June really looking forward to spending some time with my children and grandchildren. We are staying in a one bedroom. I did not put any special requests because I was not sure what to ask for. I'm sure they will all be nice.



We check in on June 12th! Did you end up finding chairs? we'd love to use them when you leave, if so! Let me know!

It's our first trip to VB! I can't wait!!


----------



## disbound09

Still looking for fishing guide suggestions.

Thanks!!


----------



## tb1972

Checking in today! Leaving from the Boardwalk a bit later after we pick up the car. If anyone has any chairs to pass along today please let me know.
Thanks


----------



## karebear06

For those of you who go to Costco, they have the Tommy Bahama backpack beach chairs that completely recline and have the cooler attached to the back.  They also have matching umbrellas and beach carts to carry everything.


----------



## donaldbuzz&minnie

karebear06 said:


> For those of you who go to Costco, they have the Tommy Bahama backpack beach chairs that completely recline and have the cooler attached to the back.  They also have matching umbrellas and beach carts to carry everything.



We are here now, and those backpack beach chairs are great!  We also ordered a "Shade Shack" and a very lightweight parachute "silk" beach blanket from Amazon.  The Shade Shack collapses into a disc that doesn't weigh more than a couple of pounds, and together, we end up with an easy to transport, easy to set up, shady home on the beach.

Since Southwest will allow 2 checked bags per person, and I sew, I made a padded bag for 2 chairs, and a non-padded bag for the Shade Shack and 2 beach towels.  This is our 3rd trip down here with this stuff, and so far everything has come through perfectly.  

We love that we don't have to keep throwing away cheap chairs and have a system that works really well for us.


----------



## ddiva

Do they keep hot water near the area they serve coffee in the morning? I was going to bring Starbucks Via instant coffee, but can't remember if they have hot water readily available. TIA


----------



## tb1972

ddiva said:


> Do they keep hot water near the area they serve coffee in the morning? I was going to bring Starbucks Via instant coffee, but can't remember if they have hot water readily available. TIA



Yes, we're here now and there is a pot of hot water near the coffee area outside of Shutters.


----------



## lfishe3

1st trip to Vero Beach in July. Has anyone visited the spa? We were hoping to get some feedback before booking any services.


----------



## robhawk

lfishe3 said:


> 1st trip to Vero Beach in July. Has anyone visited the spa? We were hoping to get some feedback before booking any services.



My wife and I did the hot stone massage. It was very nice! A little pricy like everything at Disney but we were happy!


----------



## Bronte

We will be there from June 10-13
First stay for me but my DD's have been there before 
Does anyone know what activities will be each day/night

Camp fire sing along/story with marshmallows ???
Stargazing and archery????

One more question we will be going to Disney world first (BCV) and getting the length of stay mugs ... Will they work at vero (total days will be 10)


----------



## bobbiwoz

My husband and sister each had massages early in May.  Both were very happy.


----------



## dreamlinda

A little crazy, but add us to the roll call ~ December 22 for 2 nights, OVIR.  DH and I first visited the resort 13 years ago, and loved it so much made it part of every Disney trip thereater until 2 years ago when we purchased a condo in Sebastian.  Even though we have our own place, we still LOVE to visit the resort so this year we a taking a "vacation" from our vacation and hitting the resort for 2 nights to enjoy the beach, pool and spa.  Crazy maybe, but gee life is good sometimes


----------



## PammyK

I can't believe how fast 6 nights flew by at Vero.  I'm back home and already counting down the days until my next visit (92).  

Weather was great this past week - 2 short pool closings due to nearby lightning strikes but otherwise lovely.  

Turtle season is off to a slow start but we had a few new nests near the resort this week.  Shout out to the awesome Disney Animal Programs turtle team, especially Kari, who were awesome ambassadors for both Disney and the magnificent, but endangered turtles.  

The new pool hours took some getting used to.  It was odd to see the lifeguard stand manned from 8am until 10pm each day.  Of course, that required some additions to the lifeguard/recreation team and the new and new-to-me CMs are ridiculously awesome.  

It seemed as if there were more annoyingly aggressive black birds in the pool area this visit.  They seemed to be unavoidable and were pooping all over the place.  

Not sure why, but there was a terrible stench along edge of the Indian River Lagoon near Captain Hiram's and Squid Lips.  Dining at Squid Lips wasn't impacted (just the walk down the pier to the restaurant) but the Sand Bar at Hiram's was just unbearable (and closed when we tried to go there).  

Vittorio's Pizzaria (Publix Plaza on US1 at Barber Rd) is my new favorite place for an excellent, inexpensive meal - Monday & Tuesday they have a take-out or dine-in special of $9.49 for a 16" cheese pie.  Sooooo delicious.  

And finally, a tip for those who use the showers in the restrooms by the pool before departing the resort.  There are no hooks outside the shower stalls to hang your towel and the towel always seems to get wet or fall to the floor if you try to hang it over the curtain rod.  If you bring a carabiner, there is a loop on the resort pool towels that you can use to hook the towel to the outside of the shower curtain so you'll have a dry towel to use when your shower is complete.  

Will try to post some photos once I get them uploaded to flickr.


----------



## bobbiwoz

PammyK said:


> I can't believe how fast 6 nights flew by at Vero.  I'm back home and already counting down the days until my next visit (92).
> 
> Weather was great this past week - 2 short pool closings due to nearby lightning strikes but otherwise lovely.
> 
> Turtle season is off to a slow start but we had a few new nests near the resort this week.  Shout out to the awesome Disney Animal Programs turtle team, especially Kari, who were awesome ambassadors for both Disney and the magnificent, but endangered turtles.
> 
> The new pool hours took some getting used to.  It was odd to see the lifeguard stand manned from 8am until 10pm each day.  Of course, that required some additions to the lifeguard/recreation team and the new and new-to-me CMs are ridiculously awesome.
> 
> It seemed as if there were more annoyingly aggressive black birds in the pool area this visit.  They seemed to be unavoidable and were pooping all over the place.
> 
> Not sure why, but there was a terrible stench along edge of the Indian River Lagoon near Captain Hiram's and Squid Lips.  Dining at Squid Lips wasn't impacted (just the walk down the pier to the restaurant) but the Sand Bar at Hiram's was just unbearable (and closed when we tried to go there).
> 
> Vittorio's Pizzaria (Publix Plaza on US1 at Barber Rd) is my new favorite place for an excellent, inexpensive meal - Monday & Tuesday they have a take-out or dine-in special of $9.49 for a 16" cheese pie.  Sooooo delicious.
> 
> And finally, a tip for those who use the showers in the restrooms by the pool before departing the resort.  There are no hooks outside the shower stalls to hang your towel and the towel always seems to get wet or fall to the floor if you try to hang it over the curtain rod.  If you bring a carabiner, there is a loop on the resort pool towels that you can use to hook the towel to the outside of the shower curtain so you'll have a dry towel to use when your shower is complete.
> 
> Will try to post some photos once I get them uploaded to flickr.



I'll have to try the pizza place!

Ugg about the birds and the stench.  Birds were not a problem in early May!


----------



## jgdsoarin

June 29-July 3rd! Family gathering...a one bedroom and 2 inn rooms. We went last year for 2 nights and loved it so much that the kids requested it again this year. We're bringing the cousins...it will be their first visit to anything Disney! We're looking forward to the pirate dinner!! We head to the GF on July 3rd for one night so we can watch the fireworks and check out that resort. Counting the days!!!


----------



## Bronte

Any suggestions for our first visit would be great ...

We will be there June 10-13 in two inn rooms ...

Should I buy chairs, umbrella, water items etc ...

Ages are myself (44) and my DD's (22, 21, 18 and 17)

Thanks


----------



## bzzelady

Joining in....my waitlist for a garden view inn room came through  This will be our first time visiting Vero and we are very excited!!

We will be there July 19-21


----------



## ohionola

Bronte said:


> Any suggestions for our first visit would be great ...  We will be there June 10-13 in two inn rooms ...  Should I buy chairs, umbrella, water items etc ...  Ages are myself (44) and my DD's (22, 21, 18 and 17)  Thanks



Do you go to the beach often? If so I would buy. If not, just rent. For 3 days it is about the same price as buying.


----------



## aclov

Going for the first time in August for 3 nights Reserved a Deluxe Studio but waitlisted for a one bedroom, keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Pier60

Booked 2 nights June 30-July 2nd.  Never stayed at VBR so I'm really looking forward to it.  I do have a couple of questions.  Whenever we stay at a Disney Resort my daughter loves the games that are played with CM during the day by the pool.  Do they have this at VBR?  Also I'm an avid surfer.  Is anyone ever surfing in the water out front?  Is there a close place to rent board?
Thanks


----------



## PammyK

Pier60 said:


> Booked 2 nights June 30-July 2nd.  Never stayed at VBR so I'm really looking forward to it.  I do have a couple of questions.  Whenever we stay at a Disney Resort my daughter loves the games that are played with CM during the day by the pool.  Do they have this at VBR?  Also I'm an avid surfer.  Is anyone ever surfing in the water out front?  Is there a close place to rent board?
> Thanks


IMO, the recreation CMs at Vero are the best that Disney has to offer so I think your daughter will be in very good hands with folks like Amanda, Matt, Sebastian, Josh, Brandon 1, Brandon 2, Chance, Emily, Mel, Anthony, Edwin, Tiffany, Kasey and the whole gang.  Last week, the pool party was offered daily at 11:30am and lasted a little over an hour.  They had different games like team noodle races, hula hoop contests, musical hoops, and the water brigade.  Many days they would start about 15 minutes early with some trivia questions or Name That Tune.  There are also slide races a few days each week with categories for different kids' age groups as well as adults.  You'll receive an activities guide for the week when you check in so you can see what is on the agenda for each day that you'll be there.  You can also check out the chalkboard outside of Ebb & Flo's for the day's activity schedule.  

I've never seen anyone surfing directly in front of the resort; however, there is a guarded county beach just a few hundred yards north of the resort (I always look at the guard tower to see what flags are out - green, yellow, red, purple, etc. to find out the water conditions) and that is usually where you'll see some surfers.  I have no idea about board rentals, but I'm sure someone at the front desk could direct you.


----------



## Disney On The Bayou

Going to be in Vero Beach in a few days for a 4 night stay.  If possible, can someone post a current activities sheet?  Thanks


----------



## Pier60

PammyK said:


> IMO, the recreation CMs at Vero are the best that Disney has to offer so I think your daughter will be in very good hands with folks like Amanda, Matt, Sebastian, Josh, Brandon 1, Brandon 2, Chance, Emily, Mel, Anthony, Edwin, Tiffany, Kasey and the whole gang.  Last week, the pool party was offered daily at 11:30am and lasted a little over an hour.  They had different games like team noodle races, hula hoop contests, musical hoops, and the water brigade.  Many days they would start about 15 minutes early with some trivia questions or Name That Tune.  There are also slide races a few days each week with categories for different kids' age groups as well as adults.  You'll receive an activities guide for the week when you check in so you can see what is on the agenda for each day that you'll be there.  You can also check out the chalkboard outside of Ebb & Flo's for the day's activity schedule.
> 
> I've never seen anyone surfing directly in front of the resort; however, there is a guarded county beach just a few hundred yards north of the resort (I always look at the guard tower to see what flags are out - green, yellow, red, purple, etc. to find out the water conditions) and that is usually where you'll see some surfers.  I have no idea about board rentals, but I'm sure someone at the front desk could direct you.



Lots of good information.

Thank you


----------



## robhawk

PammyK said:


> IMO, the recreation CMs at Vero are the best that Disney has to offer so I think your daughter will be in very good hands with folks like Amanda, Matt, Sebastian, Josh, Brandon 1, Brandon 2, Chance, Emily, Mel, Anthony, Edwin, Tiffany, Kasey and the whole gang.  Last week, the pool party was offered daily at 11:30am and lasted a little over an hour.  They had different games like team noodle races, hula hoop contests, musical hoops, and the water brigade.  Many days they would start about 15 minutes early with some trivia questions or Name That Tune.  There are also slide races a few days each week with categories for different kids' age groups as well as adults.  You'll receive an activities guide for the week when you check in so you can see what is on the agenda for each day that you'll be there.  You can also check out the chalkboard outside of Ebb & Flo's for the day's activity schedule.
> 
> I've never seen anyone surfing directly in front of the resort; however, there is a guarded county beach just a few hundred yards north of the resort (I always look at the guard tower to see what flags are out - green, yellow, red, purple, etc. to find out the water conditions) and that is usually where you'll see some surfers.  I have no idea about board rentals, but I'm sure someone at the front desk could direct you.



Don't forget DJ Joe Dillon on the weekends. Lots of fun!


----------



## floridafam

The stench along the lagoon is from a certain type of seaweed. There was an article in the local paper recently about it but I can't find it. It's not a permanent thing.


----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## RSHEALAND

Pier60 said:


> Booked 2 nights June 30-July 2nd.  Never stayed at VBR so I'm really looking forward to it.  I do have a couple of questions.  Whenever we stay at a Disney Resort my daughter loves the games that are played with CM during the day by the pool.  Do they have this at VBR?  Also I'm an avid surfer.  Is anyone ever surfing in the water out front?  Is there a close place to rent board?
> Thanks



You have been added to roll call, enjoy your stay
Wabasso Beach Surf Shop at corner of Rt 1 and 87th st rents surfboards and paddle boards as well as boggie boards and skim boards


----------



## RSHEALAND

Bronte said:


> We will be there from June 10-13
> First stay for me but my DD's have been there before



you have been added to roll call, enjoy your stay


----------



## RSHEALAND

Ulysses said:


> The DW and I are looking forward to our first stay at VB 7/3 - 7/6 since buying DVC stock in it, and can't wait!
> 
> Looking through this thread, can someone provide more details about the chair swap? Is that for beach chairs, or what?
> 
> Hope to see some of you guys there!



you have been added to roll call, enjoy your stay


----------



## Ulysses

I thought of one more question about Vero: Do they have pin trading at the resort? 

My wife and I love to pin trade, and are trying to figure out if we should plan to bring our 'trade-able' pins.


----------



## tb1972

Ulysses said:


> I thought of one more question about Vero: Do they have pin trading at the resort?  My wife and I love to pin trade, and are trying to figure out if we should plan to bring our 'trade-able' pins.



Yes, they do have a pin trading time in the gift store. I believe it was from 2:00-4:00 on Thurs. when my family traded last week.  Also there was a pin trade in the lobby one afternoon. The pin trading events should be listed on the weekly calendar which you'll receive at check in.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## PammyK

robhawk said:


> Don't forget DJ Joe Dillon on the weekends. Lots of fun!


How could I forget DJ Joe?  He's a weekend fixture at the resort.


----------



## PammyK

floridafam said:


> The stench along the lagoon is from a certain type of seaweed. There was an article in the local paper recently about it but I can't find it. It's not a permanent thing.


Good to know.  I know I've never encountered it before so I figured it was some sort of temporary condition.  We could see a bunch of something at the shoreline of the lagoon, but it was just dark enough that we couldn't make out exactly what it was.  Hopefully it will be gone soon.


----------



## TOMKO FAMILY

PammyK said:


> I can't believe how fast 6 nights flew by at Vero.  I'm back home and already counting down the days until my next visit (92).
> 
> Weather was great this past week - 2 short pool closings due to nearby lightning strikes but otherwise lovely.
> 
> Turtle season is off to a slow start but we had a few new nests near the resort this week.  Shout out to the awesome Disney Animal Programs turtle team, especially Kari, who were awesome ambassadors for both Disney and the magnificent, but endangered turtles.
> 
> The new pool hours took some getting used to.  It was odd to see the lifeguard stand manned from 8am until 10pm each day.  Of course, that required some additions to the lifeguard/recreation team and the new and new-to-me CMs are ridiculously awesome.
> 
> It seemed as if there were more annoyingly aggressive black birds in the pool area this visit.  They seemed to be unavoidable and were pooping all over the place.
> 
> Not sure why, but there was a terrible stench along edge of the Indian River Lagoon near Captain Hiram's and Squid Lips.  Dining at Squid Lips wasn't impacted (just the walk down the pier to the restaurant) but the Sand Bar at Hiram's was just unbearable (and closed when we tried to go there).
> 
> Vittorio's Pizzaria (Publix Plaza on US1 at Barber Rd) is my new favorite place for an excellent, inexpensive meal - Monday & Tuesday they have a take-out or dine-in special of $9.49 for a 16" cheese pie.  Sooooo delicious.
> 
> And finally, a tip for those who use the showers in the restrooms by the pool before departing the resort.  There are no hooks outside the shower stalls to hang your towel and the towel always seems to get wet or fall to the floor if you try to hang it over the curtain rod.  If you bring a carabiner, there is a loop on the resort pool towels that you can use to hook the towel to the outside of the shower curtain so you'll have a dry towel to use when your shower is complete.
> 
> Will try to post some photos once I get them uploaded to flickr.




Does the pool close at 10PM also?  In the past, we were able to swim after the life guard hours are over but when we were at Bay Lake Tower in January we had to clear the pool area when the life guards left at 9PM.

Thanks!


----------



## lfishe3

Has anyone ever rented a boat for the day? I know there isn't anything offered by Vero but maybe an outside local source? 

We are thinking about getting a boat for one day.


----------



## sunryzez

I have been lurking on and off since 2013. I have been trying to book a reservation for Vero Beach Resort but timing never seemed to work out. This past March I was planning on going to Vero Beach after our Dream cruise but dh thought that would be too much traveling. So after alot of debating between November break and next spring break we have decided and actually just booked Vero beach today for November 22nd-25th. This way we get a nice relaxing 4 day vacation and am still home to host Thanksgiving and do some Black Friday shopping. ( A dream week in my opinion, lol) I am SO excited! 

I cannot wait to read all of the threads but I have a few questions that I hope some of you can answer...

1) Has anyone ever gone in November before? How is it that time of year? Do they do the campfires? WE really want to be there for that.
2) When do they start decorating for holidays? I know Disney will already be all decked out by then and I would love to visit with decorations out.
3) My kids are 6,8,12...what are best activities? Do I need to sign them up for anything before our stay?
4) What are the must do's and places to eat? Also when can I start booking Character dining? WE don't want to miss that either.

I have always found the dis boards so helpful and friendly for my cruises so Im hoping to find some good information on here. Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## KerriL

oops


----------



## KerriL

lfishe3 said:


> Has anyone ever rented a boat for the day? I know there isn't anything offered by Vero but maybe an outside local source?
> 
> We are thinking about getting a boat for one day.



No, but we booked a tour with Captain Christy.
http://www.captchristylenz.com/


----------



## PammyK

TOMKO FAMILY said:


> Does the pool close at 10PM also?  In the past, we were able to swim after the life guard hours are over but when we were at Bay Lake Tower in January we had to clear the pool area when the life guards left at 9PM.
> 
> Thanks!



Well, to be honest, I was usually in bed by 10pm most nights - the sun and surf wore me out!  But, yes, they did a hard close of the pool at 10pm.


----------



## PammyK

sunryzez said:


> I have been lurking on and off since 2013. I have been trying to book a reservation for Vero Beach Resort but timing never seemed to work out. This past March I was planning on going to Vero Beach after our Dream cruise but dh thought that would be too much traveling. So after alot of debating between November break and next spring break we have decided and actually just booked Vero beach today for November 22nd-25th. This way we get a nice relaxing 4 day vacation and am still home to host Thanksgiving and do some Black Friday shopping. ( A dream week in my opinion, lol) I am SO excited!
> 
> I cannot wait to read all of the threads but I have a few questions that I hope some of you can answer...
> 
> 1) Has anyone ever gone in November before? How is it that time of year? Do they do the campfires? WE really want to be there for that.
> 2) When do they start decorating for holidays? I know Disney will already be all decked out by then and I would love to visit with decorations out.
> 3) My kids are 6,8,12...what are best activities? Do I need to sign them up for anything before our stay?
> 4) What are the must do's and places to eat? Also when can I start booking Character dining? WE don't want to miss that either.
> 
> I have always found the dis boards so helpful and friendly for my cruises so Im hoping to find some good information on here. Thanks ahead of time!



I've never been in November but I'm sure someone will be able to give you specifics.  In general, however, November weather is still fairly mild, though there can be pretty significant cold snaps that may or may not reach as far down as Vero Beach.  They do the campfire sing-a-long year round, weather permitting, so that shouldn't be a problem.  

Can't give a definitive answer about the holiday decorations, but I'd think there might be some decorating started when you visit.  

Best activities depend on the kids.  The 6 & 8 year old might like the Unbirthday Party if it is happening on one of the days you'll be there.  As far as signing up in advance, you don't need to do anything before arrival, just check with the CM at Eb & Flo's once you've checked in.  

Best dining is so subjective - it all depends on what you're looking for.  For example, lots of people love Orchid Island Pizza but you couldn't pay me to eat from there.  However, I LOVE to get a pizza or dinner from Vittorio's in Sebastian.  I also enjoy Squid Lips and enjoying burgers and beverages while listening to a good band at the Sand Bar at Captain Hiram's.  For breakfast, we always make a trip to Country Ham 'N Egg on US1.  There are other places that people enjoy but I'm usually on a budget so many of them just don't fit my plans.  However, Ocean Grill and Riverside Cafe seem to get high marks from most people.


----------



## dreamlinda

Some notes relative to previous posts:

We have never rented a boat but there is a place by the Riverside Cafe that does rentals.  I think the webpage is florida-boat-rentals.net

We were at VBR Thanksgiving 2012 and the weather was great, but as mentioned above there are chilly spells so you never know.  At that time the Christmas tree was up in the lobby and some garland on the second floor rails.  Very pretty, and very themed to the resort.


----------



## sunryzez

Thanks for all the responses! 

I have one additonal question. We are arriving on a Saturday, and Iknow check in is not until 4pm but I would really love to do the CHaracter breakfast and Saturday is the only day it is offered. Does anyone know if they will let me make a reservation for it since Im arriving that day but wont be an "offial" registered guest until that afternoon?


----------



## KerriL

sunryzez said:


> Thanks for all the responses!
> 
> I have one additonal question. We are arriving on a Saturday, and Iknow check in is not until 4pm but I would really love to do the CHaracter breakfast and Saturday is the only day it is offered. Does anyone know if they will let me make a reservation for it since Im arriving that day but wont be an "offial" registered guest until that afternoon?



Anybody can make a reservation for the character meal or any other meals.  You don't have to be a registered guest.


----------



## mikaj3645

DH and I will be going back to VB Oct. 30 - Nov. 2.  We are DVC members and this is trip #5 -- haven't been in 4 years, so I have questions:

Since I read that Boppy's is gone, what is in it's place?  Is the Italian takeout place still there?  Is it still good?

Do they still do a wine-pairing dinner at Sonya's?  Is the brunch still good?

Can't wait to go!  Thanks!


----------



## TOMKO FAMILY

PammyK said:


> Well, to be honest, I was usually in bed by 10pm most nights - the sun and surf wore me out!  But, yes, they did a hard close of the pool at 10pm.



Ha!  Thanks!  I didn't even think about that, I'm sure we'll be the same way.  We were bummed about it at Bay Lake Tower just because we wanted to hit the hot tub after a long day in the parks.  This is our first vacation in years that's not WDW so I'm having a hard time remembering this vacation will be more laid back.


----------



## WDW-BWV

Question / no one ever mentions the Cuban restaurant in the plaza near Publix -  any thoughts ?  I find the menu interesting but don't have any experience as to what "what is good" Cuban food.


----------



## dreamlinda

WDW-BWV said:


> Question / no one ever mentions the Cuban restaurant in the plaza near Publix -  any thoughts ?  I find the menu interesting but don't have any experience as to what "what is good" Cuban food.



Not sire which Publix you are referencing, but if you mean the MoBay Grill by the northern Publix in Sebastian on US 1 it is Jamaican, and very good!!  You can get the food to go which is good because it is popular and very small.


----------



## staceyrhood

Is there a passholder discount at Shutters? Or just DVC ant tables in wonderland?
Thanks!


----------



## ddiva

The menus use to be posted on Allears.net, but I can't seem to find them.  Where can I get an updated menu for all eateries?  TIA


----------



## Snurk71

staceyrhood said:
			
		

> Is there a passholder discount at Shutters? Or just DVC ant tables in wonderland?
> Thanks!



I know they offered TIW, but only when dining in. I ordered a pizza to pick up and asked about the discount and they said no for takeout.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-Note2 using DISBoards


----------



## SCDizneyDawn

What is the closest Publix to the resort?

There appears to be three locations of Vittorio's Pizza. Which is closest to the resort and do they deliver?

Getting excitited, 2 weeks and one day til we stay in a beach cottage!!


----------



## ddiva

Flyboarding: I just bought this.  Thought someone else might be interested too.

http://www.groupon.com/deals/jump-right-in-flyboarding-4


----------



## PammyK

SCDizneyDawn said:


> What is the closest Publix to the resort?
> 
> There appears to be three locations of Vittorio's Pizza. Which is closest to the resort and do they deliver?
> 
> Getting excitited, 2 weeks and one day til we stay in a beach cottage!!


The closest Publix is the one on US1 at Barber Road.  From the resort main entrance, turn right onto A1A and make a left at the first light onto 510 (Wabasso Causeway).  At the first light, turn right onto US1 (heading north).  Proceed about a mile or so and make a left at the first traffic light onto Barber (there will be a Walgreens on the southwest corner) and turn right into the Publix plaza parking lot.

The Vittorio's location that I've visited is located in this plaza (they have a take-out/dine-in special for pizza on Monday & Tuesday) so you could easily grab a pizza or other food at the same time you do your grocery run.  I know they deliver and I believe the delivery area includes the resort, but I'm not 100% certain as I've always dined in.

Let me also add that if you're coming down I95 and want to stop for groceries on your way to the resort, there is a Publix located at the southeast corner of the intersection of 512 and 510.  It is a little further from the resort itself, but again, if you want to get your groceries before checking in, this is probably the most convenient location.  From here, you'd just head east on 510 (turn left out of the parking lot onto 510) and over the causeway.


----------



## tofubeast

Laughing because you all told me this was going to happen after we returned last year from VB....  we are heading back again for Thanksgiving. We had such an awesome time at the resort and enjoying Thanksgiving and all the activities that we decided to do it all over again!! Hoping the weather is a bit better this time around, but even not, I know we will have a blast!


----------



## bobbiwoz

tofubeast said:


> Laughing because you all told me this was going to happen after we returned last year from VB....  we are heading back again for Thanksgiving. We had such an awesome time at the resort and enjoying Thanksgiving and all the activities that we decided to do it all over again!! Hoping the weather is a bit better this time around, but even not, I know we will have a blast!



Were there special Thanksgiving activities?


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

Checking in on July 9th!!! Can anyone confirm if you bring a mug from WDW ( Length of Stay) if it will work at Vero  of if you can't, do they have the option to do the add a day for $3 extra a day?  We're staying at CSR Business Class before VB so I'm not sure if we will get mugs since we will have the beverages included in the business class lounge. Thanks!


----------



## tb1972

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> Checking in on July 9th!!! Can anyone confirm if you bring a mug from WDW ( Length of Stay) if it will work at Vero  of if you can't, do they have the option to do the add a day for $3 extra a day?  We're staying at CSR Business Class before VB so I'm not sure if we will get mugs since we will have the beverages included in the business class lounge. Thanks!



Yes we started out 5 days Boardwalk and bought mugs there. We bought them for the two week period and they worked when we moved to Vero.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## SCDizneyDawn

PammyK said:


> The closest Publix is the one on US1 at Barber Road.  From the resort main entrance, turn right onto A1A and make a left at the first light onto 510 (Wabasso Causeway).  At the first light, turn right onto US1 (heading north).  Proceed about a mile or so and make a left at the first traffic light onto Barber (there will be a Walgreens on the southwest corner) and turn right into the Publix plaza parking lot.
> 
> The Vittorio's location that I've visited is located in this plaza (they have a take-out/dine-in special for pizza on Monday & Tuesday) so you could easily grab a pizza or other food at the same time you do your grocery run.  I know they deliver and I believe the delivery area includes the resort, but I'm not 100% certain as I've always dined in.
> 
> Let me also add that if you're coming down I95 and want to stop for groceries on your way to the resort, there is a Publix located at the southeast corner of the intersection of 512 and 510.  It is a little further from the resort itself, but again, if you want to get your groceries before checking in, this is probably the most convenient location.  From here, you'd just head east on 510 (turn left out of the parking lot onto 510) and over the causeway.




Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

tb1972 said:


> Yes we started out 5 days Boardwalk and bought mugs there. We bought them for the two week period and they worked when we moved to Vero.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Thanks!!


----------



## tofubeast

ddiva said:


> The menus use to be posted on Allears.net, but I can't seem to find them.  Where can I get an updated menu for all eateries?  TIA



I posted pics of the menus from the restaurants from Nov. It's in the first few pages of this thread. On phone so I can't link right now.


----------



## tofubeast

bobbiwoz said:


> Were there special Thanksgiving activities?



Yes. Check my pics in first few pages of this thread.  They had a lovely buffet dinner, arts and crafts, and Donald and Santa Goofy were in lobby taking pics (which I was told is a very rare treat).


----------



## ohionola

Just a heads up, I linked some Disney World tickets to my Vero Beach stay and was able to add fastpass+ at 60 days out.


----------



## dreamlinda

ohionola said:


> Just a heads up, I linked some Disney World tickets to my Vero Beach stay and was able to add fastpass+ at 60 days out.



Great tip - thanks!


----------



## KPlanck

So, we are at our 7-day countdown, checking in one week from today. I checked out the 10-day forecast and there is an 80% chance of rain on Wednesday. We have two 19 yo boys and 11 yo girl. Besides the typical movie and treasure museum, what kind of rainy day activities are there to do? (yes we will have a rental car.)


----------



## ohionola

If you are going to another DVC resort in Orlando after you leave VERO beach, will they transfer your bags for you? I assume no, but thought I would check to see if anyone has done that before.


----------



## hardingk

Does anyone know if the restaurants at VB take TIW? Thanks!


----------



## tofubeast

hardingk said:


> Does anyone know if the restaurants at VB take TIW? Thanks!



Yes they do for dining only, not take out.


----------



## aclov

My wait list for a one bedroom came through!  I was skeptical since we are going in August but paid off


----------



## aclov

tb1972 said:


> Yes we started out 5 days Boardwalk and bought mugs there. We bought them for the two week period and they worked when we moved to Vero.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Where  in VB did you get refills? We're doing Saratoga prior to VB.


----------



## robhawk

aclov said:


> Where  in VB did you get refills? We're doing Saratoga prior to VB.



I think it's just in the pool area. They have coffee outside the restaurant in the morning.


----------



## jknepfle

I'll be there with DW, DD11, DS9, DD6, and DS4. Arrive 6/12 and leave 6/16. Looking forward to it!


----------



## keliblue

Finally heading back to VERO .. Sept 11-13 
Inn room ocean view  just DH and me


----------



## MomofStitchandLewis

Just spent 3 nights at VB and had a lovely stay - didn't want to leave because we were so relaxed.  Sigh.


----------



## Tink6666

Only 11 days to go before we are at Vero Beach!! Only there 2 nights, but wanted to give our girls a couple beach days before heading to WDW! I am getting excited

If anyone is leaving on the 22nd and wants to get rid of chairs, etc...just let me know!


----------



## LoveBWVVBR

Has anyone stayed at Vero for XMas/New Years' week? Was it boring? We have 2 kids 5 and 8 and we live locally so they aren't super drawn by the beach. Will it be warm enough for the pool most days? That pool was too warm the last time I was there (August), so I think they heat it and/or it's very shallow and gets a lot of direct sun. How is it in Dec.?


----------



## Twinprincesses

aclov said:


> Where  in VB did you get refills? We're doing Saratoga prior to VB.



You have to get new cups now at every resort.  They have put the chips in them so they know if the cups are new or not.


----------



## Beast2Prince

ohionola said:


> Just a heads up, I linked some Disney World tickets to my Vero Beach stay and was able to add fastpass+ at 60 days out.



Hoping this is the case for our trip in October. We're spending 2 days at VB before heading to AKV for a week. Being able to book Fastpass+ 2 days before I thought we could would be great.


----------



## Twinprincesses

We are doing BLT, a cruise then Vero then coming back to BLT I am wondering of hey will count this all as one stay for me to do my fast pass or not.


----------



## bbn1122

Twinprincesses said:


> We are doing BLT, a cruise then Vero then coming back to BLT I am wondering of hey will count this all as one stay for me to do my fast pass or not.



No, I do not think so. Because we are doing almost the same thing as you and I got all separate material for each stay, along with having to pick to sets of Magic Bands.

We are staying at OKW, then VB...then cruise then back to OKW for one night.
We just received 3 separate correspondence in the mail for our 3 separate resort stays.  And earlier, as I said, we choose 2 sets of Magic bands for both stays at OKW.

We are not doing the parks, but I guess they use MB for everything now.

Have a great trip.


----------



## hardingk

Has anyone ever eaten at Mr. Manatee's Grille?


----------



## tb1972

hardingk said:


> Has anyone ever eaten at Mr. Manatee's Grille?



We haven't eaten at Mr. Manatee's, we ate at the Lobster Shanty in May which is in the same area as Manatee's and didn't care for it. I'm curious if others have experience with Manatee's.


----------



## PammyK

Okay, this was getting too close to the bottom of the page so I think a photo is in order to bump it back up.  This is the Campfire Sing-A-Long on May 24, 2014.


----------



## Twinprincesses

What days do they do the campfire singalong


----------



## staceyrhood

Twinprincesses said:


> What days do they do the campfire singalong



I'd like to know too...headed there in 2 weeks and my kids would love it


----------



## tofubeast

Twinprincesses said:


> What days do they do the campfire singalong



Mon, Wed, Fri, and Sat at 8:30


----------



## msaseifert

In the am we are packing up, headed to Epcot for a few hours then headed to VERO BEACH!  We are looking for an inexpensive lunch option (not mcdonalds) to fill our tummies before hitting the road.  Originally our plan was to go to Sea Dog Brewery but we found that it doesn't open until 4pm.  We will probably leave AKL...Kidani around 12:30ish.  ...any suggestions for something close or should we just eat QS in Epcot?


----------



## Belle & Ariel

msaseifert said:


> In the am we are packing up, headed to Epcot for a few hours then headed to VERO BEACH!  We are looking for an inexpensive lunch option (not mcdonalds) to fill our tummies before hitting the road.  Originally our plan was to go to Sea Dog Brewery but we found that it doesn't open until 4pm.  We will probably leave AKL...Kidani around 12:30ish.  ...any suggestions for something close or should we just eat QS in Epcot?



We drove over from Disney last month.  We took I-4 east to 528 then 95 South.  There were a lot of places to stop along the way.  We preferred to get out of crowded Disney, drive a little, and then stop.
The first few exits on 528 have a lot of fast food restaurants.  Fill your gas tank before you get to 95; prices are about 20 cents a gallon higher there.
Enjoy Vero!


----------



## PammyK

msaseifert said:


> In the am we are packing up, headed to Epcot for a few hours then headed to VERO BEACH!  We are looking for an inexpensive lunch option (not mcdonalds) to fill our tummies before hitting the road.  Originally our plan was to go to Sea Dog Brewery but we found that it doesn't open until 4pm.  We will probably leave AKL...Kidani around 12:30ish.  ...any suggestions for something close or should we just eat QS in Epcot?


Why not try one of the local Alehouse locations?  They're reasonably priced, have good, inexpensive daily lunch specials and the one in Lake Buena Vista is a pretty easy hop over to 528 when you're done.  On Wednesdays they have chicken enchiladas for $4.99 or a pulled pork sandwich for $5.99.  They also have a full menu to choose from in the specials don't sound good to you.  

From the resort, you'd take Osceola Parkway to exit 68, turn left at the light onto SR535, at the 3rd light (I'm pretty sure it is the 3rd light - it is the one after Crossroads) make a left (there are two left turn lanes, be in the one on the right) and the Alehouse will be on your right.  

When leaving, you'll need to turn right out of the parking lot, but at the first light, make a u-turn to go back from whence you came.  You can either hop on I4 to 528, or you can go straight which will put you on Palm Parkway.  Turn right at Central Florida Parkway, then left onto Westwood Blvd and that will end at your entrance onto 528 at International Drive.


----------



## dizfan

Checking out tomorrow.
Our original plan was 2 nights OKW, 2 nights VB, 2 nights HHI.  After the first night at VB, we called DVC.  Thanks to Brenda at VB, we were able to cancel the HHI reservation and add a day at VB.  Tomorrow we head to SSR for 1 night before flying home.
VB exceeded all our expectations.  Great resort and some of the nicest CMs we have encountered.  It was great to meet a CM who has worked here since the day it opened.
Thank you to everyone for suggestions.

Not sure if we were lucky or why, but first two days had great waves for body surfing with no board.  Today was much rougher.  He others enjoy the escort as much as we have.


----------



## tofubeast

dizfan said:


> VB exceeded all our expectations.  Great resort and some of the nicest CMs we have encountered.  It was great to meet a CM who has worked here since the day it opened.



I so agree with you about the CMs. We were blown away by how sweet they were during our stay last November. Yet another reason why we are returning for Thanksgiving with them again!


----------



## KPlanck

We are at Vero Beach now, departing Sunday. We will pass along two beach chairs, sand pail, sand shovel, sand rake, sand hoe, and possibly two boogie boards, and any unopened drinks we have. We plan to leave Sunday mid day. PM me if you want them.


----------



## pkmingo

KPlanck said:


> We are at Vero Beach now, departing Sunday. We will pass along two beach chairs, sand pail, sand shovel, sand rake, sand hoe, and possibly two boogie boards, and any unopened drinks we have. We plan to leave Sunday mid day. PM me if you want them.



Just pm'd you!   Thanks!


----------



## mitchwebb

A couple of pages ago someone mentioned a teen area being made, does anyone have any more info on it. Also is the swimming in front of the Hotel have good waves.  Is there another beach around that would be better for surfing.  

Thanks


----------



## mickeysmiles

Hello,  So i am new to this thread.  We are heading to Vero Beach for a week starting on Sunday. Our first time, my parents are treating us with their DVC.  We have a DS 10, 7 and DD 2yrs.   Any suggestions or can't miss things would be great.  

Also we wanted to do the Turtle walk at night, but when we called they told us we needed to be there to sign up for it.  How quickly does it fill up?  Should we be worried we wont make the list?

Thanks!


----------



## CTdaizy

Mickeysmiles: we went this route for a turtle walk- they might have something for you.

http://www.conserveturtles.org/barrierislandcenter.php?page=bicprograms


----------



## mazoo77

CTdaizy said:


> Mickeysmiles: we went this route for a turtle walk- they might have something for you.
> 
> http://www.conserveturtles.org/barrierislandcenter.php?page=bicprograms



I agree with CT.  We went with the Archie Carr Refuge Turtle Walk the past 2 years as well and saw turtles laying their eggs on both occasions.  It's about 5 min from VBR, I don't remember paying but we bought some things from the gift shop which supports the organization.  It was a lot of fun and we enjoyed it, my kids are 14 and 10.  It keeps you out late, we got back around midnight.  It's a late night with a lot of walking on the beach and waiting but worth it IMO.  Also, don't forget your bug spray, the skeeters are always looking for a midnight snack.  

The beach and resort are great and like the others mentioned, the CMs are awesome.  Going back 7/20 and can't wait!!  One more thing, The Creatures of the Lagoon is a good activity at the resort for your kids, your boys will enjoy it.  My kids can't wait to get back and do it again this year.  

Have a great vacation!


----------



## mickeysmiles

mazoo77 said:


> I agree with CT.  We went with the Archie Carr Refuge Turtle Walk the past 2 years as well and saw turtles laying their eggs on both occasions.  It's about 5 min from VBR, I don't remember paying but we bought some things from the gift shop which supports the organization.  It was a lot of fun and we enjoyed it, my kids are 14 and 10.  It keeps you out late, we got back around midnight.  It's a late night with a lot of walking on the beach and waiting but worth it IMO.  Also, don't forget your bug spray, the skeeters are always looking for a midnight snack.
> 
> The beach and resort are great and like the others mentioned, the CMs are awesome.  Going back 7/20 and can't wait!!  One more thing, The Creatures of the Lagoon is a good activity at the resort for your kids, your boys will enjoy it.  My kids can't wait to get back and do it again this year.
> 
> Have a great vacation!



Thanks so much!


----------



## houseofduck

I recently made a reservation for a few nights in November.  I am hoping to visit before and/or after a cruise.  When I made the reservation, I did it quickly and just made it for two adults, but we will have our children with us.  Is it really necessary to include the kids on the reservation?  I can call or email member services, but just wondering if I have to add them.  Will we run into any problems if they are not on the reservation?


----------



## Tink6666

We should be at Vero beach in 4 hours...so excited! !


----------



## scanglen

PammyK said:


> Why not try one of the local Alehouse locations?  They're reasonably priced, have good, inexpensive daily lunch specials and the one in Lake Buena Vista is a pretty easy hop over to 528 when you're done.  On Wednesdays they have chicken enchiladas for $4.99 or a pulled pork sandwich for $5.99.  They also have a full menu to choose from in the specials don't sound good to you.  From the resort, you'd take Osceola Parkway to exit 68, turn left at the light onto SR535, at the 3rd light (I'm pretty sure it is the 3rd light - it is the one after Crossroads) make a left (there are two left turn lanes, be in the one on the right) and the Alehouse will be on your right.  When leaving, you'll need to turn right out of the parking lot, but at the first light, make a u-turn to go back from whence you came.  You can either hop on I4 to 528, or you can go straight which will put you on Palm Parkway.  Turn right at Central Florida Parkway, then left onto Westwood Blvd and that will end at your entrance onto 528 at International Drive.



Hi, PammyK!  Well, right across the street from the entrance to The Downtown Disney  Hotel a Court (where the Crossroads Shopping Center with Goodings Grocery Store is), there a few great options...  We ate breakfast at Perkins, a long-time fave of ours; with their Belgian waffles served with an assortment of syrup flames ( apricot, berry, strawberry and maple... YUMYUMYUM!!!).  But there is also a great pizza restaurant (can't think of the name, but they serve a deep-dish, Chicago-style pizza with a crust that's more like a pie crust).  There is also a TGI Friday's in that plaza - always one of my faves!  

BTW, if you love to shop (like me), you can continue on that road that leads into the Crossroads Shopping Center, and follow it toward the left, following signs to the Premier Outlets... There are amazing outlets there, including a Vera Bradley Outlet!  I scored an adorable purse in a current pattern - retailed for $110, for only $45!  You could even grab lunch in their food court!


----------



## Suellen

We are visiting for the first time in a couple weeks.  July 10th I think... or maybe they 9th.  Either way we will be there for the first time with our 7 and 9 year old.  

Suggestions of best activities for them?

TIA!


----------



## TinkTatoo

Could anyone recommend a golf course near Vero, DS has just started playing and I though it would be fun to book a round for him and DH. As he's fairly new to golf a par 3 course would be easier but any course that offers club rentals would do. Thanks


----------



## ddiva

Checked out of 2416 today.  We had a relaxing time, as usual.  The noseeums are relentless.  Bring some bug spray if you're visiting soon.


----------



## stick30

ddiva said:


> Checked out of 2416 today.  We had a relaxing time, as usual.  The noseeums are relentless.  Bring some bug spray if you're visiting soon.



What bug spray would you recommend?


----------



## bobvb22

Off deep woods works.  Just wear something there.  The no see umms at night are rough there.


----------



## missycj96

Hi - can anyone tell me what activities there are for kids in the evening? do they do evening movies at vero? Also, how about the kids nights (we were at hilton head 2 summers ago and there were kids night out  programs for a fee a few nights per week and also a pirate party one evening.) with so many kids there I was wondering what the kids do after dinner? I guess if the weather cooperates we could do some night swimming.


----------



## PammyK

missycj96 said:


> Hi - can anyone tell me what activities there are for kids in the evening? do they do evening movies at vero? Also, how about the kids nights (we were at hilton head 2 summers ago and there were kids night out  programs for a fee a few nights per week and also a pirate party one evening.) with so many kids there I was wondering what the kids do after dinner? I guess if the weather cooperates we could do some night swimming.


How about going to bed?  Seriously, most kids seem to crash pretty early after being at the beach and pool all day.  Plus, the super awesome recreation team does a darn good job of wearing them out during the day, lol.   

Since I don't travel with kids, my memory is hazy but there is also:

Turtle Talk every Tuesday evening during nesting season (not sure if they do this out of season as my visits typically occur during nesting season)
Campfire Sing-a-long with s'mores 4 nights a week
Star gazing activity on select nights
Disney Discovery Club for ages 4-12 a few evenings a week

Other options include:

Borrowing a movie and having a family movie night in your room/villa
Borrowing a board game and having a family game night together in your room/villa
Going to the Sand Bar at Captain Hirams to enjoy food, drinks, and some live music.  They usually get pretty decent bands/musicians and it has always seemed pretty family friendly out there.


----------



## KPlanck

Have a favor to ask of anyone currently at the resort or going very soon... We just returned last week from a beautiful 7 day stay and I forgot to take a picture of something. In the hallway to the Spa there is a multi-paneled wall art. If my memory serves me right, the wall art is dark brown and off white. I loved it when I saw it and would like to look for it (or very similar) to purchase. Can someone take a picture and post it here for me please? Huge thank you in advance!


----------



## Disneypapa

Had a wonderful stay for 4 nights in a 2 BR lock-off in June.  Nice pool and beach area.  Enjoyed meals at Shutters (on site restaurant), Riverside Cafe and Ozzie's Crabhosue.  Staff is to be commended for their handling of 2-3 hour power outage one evening.  Battery powered laterns were provided at no cost.


----------



## bbn1122

Disneypapa said:


> Had a wonderful stay for 4 nights in a 2 BR lock-off in June.  Nice pool and beach area.  Enjoyed meals at Shutters (on site restaurant), Riverside Cafe and Ozzie's Crabhosue.  Staff is to be commended for their handling of 2-3 hour power outage one evening.  Battery powered laterns were provided at no cost.



Thanks for sharing....we will be in a 2 bedroom lock off in August for 4 nights.  It is our first stay at VB.   How was the beach, were there many turtle nest?....
Did you rent chairs and umbrellas and do they have Jetskis rentals off the beach?....kayaks?....boogie boards?

Did you go to the grocery store?  If so, where....thanks


----------



## mazoo77

bbn1122 said:


> Thanks for sharing....we will be in a 2 bedroom lock off in August for 4 nights.  It is our first stay at VB.   How was the beach, were there many turtle nest?....
> Did you rent chairs and umbrellas and do they have Jetskis rentals off the beach?....kayaks?....boogie boards?
> 
> Did you go to the grocery store?  If so, where....thanks



The beach is great and not extremely crowded, typically lots of nests when we go in June/July.  We do the beach earlier in the day and spend the afternoon at the pool.  You can rent chairs/umbrellas, ocean kayaks, jetskis and boogie boards at the beach, I think the rental prices are on the front page of this thread.  We have always purchased our boogie boards from Publix along with a chair or two and then passed it on to someone when leaving.  There is a Publix on the drive to Vero that we pass right by.  I am not familiar with the exact location but others on here may have more details.

My daughters and husband use the ocean kayaks every time we visit.  They go out 100 yards or so off the beach with the kayak and on a good day, you can see the turtles swimming around.   

There is also a kayak trip offered at the resort a couple days per wk.  This is a nice trip if you have the opportunity to take it.  It's about 3-4 hours on the river/lagoon and well worth the cost.  It's listed on the weekly activities you get at check in.

Have a great trip!


----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## bbn1122

mazoo77 said:


> The beach is great and not extremely crowded, typically lots of nests when we go in June/July.  We do the beach earlier in the day and spend the afternoon at the pool.  You can rent chairs/umbrellas, ocean kayaks, jetskis and boogie boards at the beach, I think the rental prices are on the front page of this thread.  We have always purchased our boogie boards from Publix along with a chair or two and then passed it on to someone when leaving.  There is a Publix on the drive to Vero that we pass right by.  I am not familiar with the exact location but others on here may have more details.
> 
> My daughters and husband use the ocean kayaks every time we visit.  They go out 100 yards or so off the beach with the kayak and on a good day, you can see the turtles swimming around.
> 
> There is also a kayak trip offered at the resort a couple days per wk.  This is a nice trip if you have the opportunity to take it.  It's about 3-4 hours on the river/lagoon and well worth the cost.  It's listed on the weekly activities you get at check in.
> 
> Have a great trip!



Thanks for the info.....we can not wait.   I am going with DH and 3 sons (20, 16, and 14).....looking for some activities and a lot of relaxation.....we are on the go all year long!  So the beach should be great!


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

Checking in on Tuesday!!  Is there a place where I can find a current listing of what movies are showing nightly?  We really enjoyed that when we went 3 years ago.  Thanks!


----------



## Ulysses

I still have another night on my stay, but I'm already jones'ing to book another stay here. Vero Beach is a truly magical little gem of a resort. 

We did the turtle walk last night, and it was probably one of the most special events I've witnessed. We came upon a loggerhead sea turtle laying her nest, then on the way back, a massively sized endangered green sea turtle (which, unfortunately, there is no permit to watch at night) came on the beach and reportedly laid a nest, too. We saw the big girl booking it up the dune, and I couldn't believe it. 

So anyone checking in for the first time, or if you haven't done it before, sign up for the turtle walk at night! 

Also, the food here is outstanding. We haven't had a single thing to eat or drink that we weren't happy with, and I love how cozy and warm everything is here. The prices on rentals and everything else are also very reasonable. 

I was always happy that DW and I owned at this resort, but now, I'm proud of that.


----------



## jgdsoarin

Just got home from our second stay at Vero, and can't say enough good things about this resort. Even though we had a couple of days of wind with the tropical storm moving through last week! it was a fantastic vacation!! The staff is amazing, the location is beautiful, and the activities are so much fun! We brought along extended family this time and everyone agreed that it was one of the best trips ever! The older kids did the kayak tour and loved it...now all the adults want to go! The younger kids did crafts and the unbirthday party, along with mini golf and hours at the water play area. We had a huge family dinner at Pirate Night--tons of fun with Donald and Goofy! 
   Our extended family had never been to any Disney resort and I asked at the front desk to see if they would give the kids first time visit buttons. Well, they not only did that, but also left personalized cards and more in the room for them. I was so impressed!! 
    We can't wait to go back!!!


----------



## hardingk

We check in a week from Wednesday! Can't wait after reading these great reviews!! Is the unbirthday party for kids? Do you need to sign up ahead of time? Is there a fee? Thank you!


----------



## MrsH42608

houseofduck said:


> I recently made a reservation for a few nights in November.  I am hoping to visit before and/or after a cruise.  When I made the reservation, I did it quickly and just made it for two adults, but we will have our children with us.  Is it really necessary to include the kids on the reservation?  I can call or email member services, but just wondering if I have to add them.  Will we run into any problems if they are not on the reservation?



I think everyone who will be in the room should be on the reservation. You will only run into a problem if you bring more people than are allowed in the room type you're booked to stay in. If it were me I would just call and add them to save time when you get there.


----------



## bobbiwoz

hardingk said:


> We check in a week from Wednesday! Can't wait after reading these great reviews!! Is the unbirthday party for kids? Do you need to sign up ahead of time? Is there a fee? Thank you!



No fee, yes for kids.  You sign up... at Ebb & Flo's!


----------



## hardingk

bobbiwoz said:


> No fee, yes for kids.  You sign up... at Ebb & Flo's!



Thanks! Is it held everyday?


----------



## bobbiwoz

hardingk said:


> Thanks! Is it held everyday?



No, I do not think so, but I do not know which days.  You are only able to sign up for 1 unbirthday party per visit.


----------



## kato0627

For the Inn rooms, are the odd # rooms ocean view or garden view??  Thanks


----------



## PammyK

kato0627 said:


> For the Inn rooms, are the odd # rooms ocean view or garden view??  Thanks


Yes


----------



## FormrCastMbr

I cannot wait to be back soon!  This will be out forth time in four years.  My sons, 5 and 16, also love it.  We are going on a cruise and then heading to Vero after.  

We did the Kayak tour last year and loved it!


----------



## tofubeast

Can you guys tell me about the unbirthday party? When is it offered and for what ages? Thanks.


----------



## jgdsoarin

The unbirthday party was offered a couple of times when we were there (not everyday). You sign up at Ebb and Flow the day of. It's free and I think for ages 4+. We dropped the little ones off and didn't stay with them. They loved it...cupcake, piñata, musical chairs, etc. it lasted an hour.


----------



## staceyrhood

hardingk said:


> Thanks! Is it held everyday?


Unfortunately no, we just checked out after a 3 day stay, there was no unbirthday party the whole time, maybe next time


----------



## houseofduck

MrsH42608 said:


> I think everyone who will be in the room should be on the reservation. You will only run into a problem if you bring more people than are allowed in the room type you're booked to stay in. If it were me I would just call and add them to save time when you get there.



Thank you for the response. 

I like to avoid calling Member Services if I can.  But, I had to call anyway.  Because our plans weren't completely set, I booked more days than we will need.


----------



## ohionola

Heading to vero in two weeks. Question on check in. Do they unload your car and take your bags to your room or do you do that yourself? We were surprised when this happened at animal kingdom and wanted to know what to expect when we arrive.


----------



## Twinprincesses

I have a 1 bedroom reserved in October, how do I get an Ocean view? I reserved through DVC?  Last time I got a studio with a parking lot view.


----------



## Ulysses

Twinprincesses said:


> I have a 1 bedroom reserved in October, how do I get an Ocean view? I reserved through DVC?  Last time I got a studio with a parking lot view.



When you're booking through DVC, the Ocean View rooms require a few extra points. That said, you need to request it and be prepared to hand over about 3 or so more points per night.


----------



## Ulysses

Also a note for pin traders: If you're staying at Vero, bring plenty to trade! DW and I had one of the best pin trading experiences we've had since March. We found pieces to sets that we had never actually seen in the parks, and nearly finished a couple of smaller sets we had been working on. 

The pin trading board is available at the gift shop from 2-4pm, and there is a pin trading session in the lobby once or twice per week. Plus, a lot of CMs around the lobby and gift shop had lanyards.


----------



## DVC Jen

We sent in our deposit and paperwork for a Vero contract today.  We love Vero.  Please cross your fingers we pass ROFR and can call Vero home soon!


----------



## Ulysses

DVC Jen said:


> We sent in our deposit and paperwork for a Vero contract today.  We love Vero.  Please cross your fingers we pass ROFR and can call Vero home soon!



Good luck! That was our first contract when we joined, and I'm working on trying to buy more from there.


----------



## bobbiwoz

ohionola said:


> Heading to vero in two weeks. Question on check in. Do they unload your car and take your bags to your room or do you do that yourself? We were surprised when this happened at animal kingdom and wanted to know what to expect when we arrive.



There are no Bell Services available at Vero.  However, they do have carts available for you to use!


----------



## hardingk

tofubeast said:


> Can you guys tell me about the unbirthday party? When is it offered and for what ages? Thanks.



I'm wondering the same thing! We arrive a week from Wednesday!


----------



## Twinprincesses

Ulysses said:


> When you're booking through DVC, the Ocean View rooms require a few extra points. That said, you need to request it and be prepared to hand over about 3 or so more points per night.



I did not see that option when booking?  Do I need to call?


----------



## PammyK

Ulysses said:


> When you're booking through DVC, the Ocean View rooms require a few extra points. That said, you need to request it and be prepared to hand over about 3 or so more points per night.





Twinprincesses said:


> I did not see that option when booking?  Do I need to call?



Ulysses' comment only applies to the Inn Rooms where Ocean View Inn Rooms require a few more points per night than the Garden View Inn Rooms.  For villa accommodations (studio, 1BR, 2BR) specific views are simply requests that can be noted your reservation but are not guaranteed.


----------



## MrsH42608

Does anyone have any advice for requests with online check in?  We're going to be in a ocean view inn room but a lot of request options popped up when I started the process & I'm at a loss other than maybe a higher floor.

TIA


----------



## kenspidey

MrsH42608 said:


> Does anyone have any advice for requests with online check in?  We're going to be in a ocean view inn room but a lot of request options popped up when I started the process & I'm at a loss other than maybe a higher floor.  TIA



Some of the Ocean view rooms are on the sides of the building and face the pool. You have to go out to the balcony in these rooms and look left to see the ocean.... Request high floors facing the ocean.


----------



## dreamlinda

MrsH42608 said:


> Does anyone have any advice for requests with online check in?  We're going to be in a ocean view inn room but a lot of request options popped up when I started the process & I'm at a loss other than maybe a higher floor.
> 
> TIA



Also, some of the rooms have a solid wall rather than an open rail on the balcony.  With the wall, you can not sit on the balcony and see the water.  If that is important to you request an open rail balcony (I am guessing this is not an option on the online check in list, but can be requested thru guest services).


----------



## Twinprincesses

OK so I called Member Services and the guy told me there are only a few 1 Bedroom Villas with Ocean View.  I said Can I request it and he said it was luck of the draw.  Very akward unfriendly conversation....  So where should I go from here just wait till I get there or forget about it?  We are only there 3 nights so I guess it is not a huge deal.


----------



## lfishe3

bobbiwoz said:


> There are no Bell Services available at Vero.  However, they do have carts available for you to use!



Also if you ask when you check in, they will send someone to help you with you bags if needed.


----------



## MrsH42608

MrsH42608 said:


> Does anyone have any advice for requests with online check in?  We're going to be in a ocean view inn room but a lot of request options popped up when I started the process & I'm at a loss other than maybe a higher floor.
> 
> TIA



So this is what I'm looking at when I try to do check in, any advice?

Room Requests
You may select up to 2 requests.


	Building 12
	Building 14
	Building 15
	Corner Room
	Upper Floor
	Lower Floor
	Near Elevator
	Aotearoa Building
	Fiji Building
	Hawaii Building
	Niue Building
	Rarotonga Building
	Samoa Building
	Tuvalu Building
	Ground Floor
	Home Run Section
	Surfs Up Section


----------



## lfishe3

MrsH42608 said:


> So this is what I'm looking at when I try to do check in, any advice?
> 
> Room Requests
> You may select up to 2 requests.
> 
> 
> Building 12
> Building 14
> Building 15
> Corner Room
> Upper Floor
> Lower Floor
> Near Elevator
> Aotearoa Building
> Fiji Building
> Hawaii Building
> Niue Building
> Rarotonga Building
> Samoa Building
> Tuvalu Building
> Ground Floor
> Home Run Section
> Surfs Up Section


We just checked out of building 12. Right now the plants are so healthy that they block the view of the ocean from this building. If you want an ocean view I would try to stay away from 12. Hope this helps.


----------



## Suellen

We are checking in Friday for just one night to check out the resort!  So excited!  

We are local new (second time) DVC members and try to stretch our points as far as possible by using single nights here and there!


----------



## dawne98

*I too an working on my ck-in today and would like to know what is a good room request for a Garden inn view?  *


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

Checked in yesterday to our ovir. Were on the third floor and it's perfect! Our only complaint is that the balcony is not covered and there's a lot of water just floating on the ground making it almost a sloshy mess when coming into the room. The room was ready when we arrived at 1:30 (online check in was for 1pm). This was much more appreciated than 3 years ago when we didn't get a room till 4. It rained and stormed off and on all day yesterday but is perfect so far today! The pool doesn't seem very busy at all. I like that they let you check out white towels now, as many as you need instead of bringing your own or using just the few from your room. They tell us that's only bc their laundry facility is broken. Lunch at the pool bar was great. My mug from Wdw worked and you can even add days for 3 bucks if you have an expired current mug with the RFID chip. Lunch at the green room was good yesterday too since it stormed. We still had an ocean view inside. Half head of hair braiding is 40 bucks. Same as it was 3 years ago. We ate at mulligans in vb last night and found their prices to be higher than last time. We're going to capt Hiram's tonight.  It's going great so far! Typing this as I sit in the rented padded chair at the beach!


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

MrsH42608 said:


> So this is what I'm looking at when I try to do check in, any advice?
> 
> Room Requests
> You may select up to 2 requests.
> 
> 
> Building 12
> Building 14
> Building 15
> Corner Room
> Upper Floor
> Lower Floor
> Near Elevator
> Aotearoa Building
> Fiji Building
> Hawaii Building
> Niue Building
> Rarotonga Building
> Samoa Building
> Tuvalu Building
> Ground Floor
> Home Run Section
> Surfs Up Section



Haha I got the same options for my contemporary  and yacht club online check ins!


----------



## dawne98

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> Checked in yesterday to our ovir. Were on the third floor and it's perfect! Our only complaint is that the balcony is not covered and there's a lot of water just floating on the ground making it almost a sloshy mess when coming into the room. The room was ready when we arrived at 1:30 (online check in was for 1pm). This was much more appreciated than 3 years ago when we didn't get a room till 4. It rained and stormed off and on all day yesterday but is perfect so far today! The pool doesn't seem very busy at all. I like that they let you check out white towels now, as many as you need instead of bringing your own or using just the few from your room. They tell us that's only bc their laundry facility is broken. Lunch at the pool bar was great. My mug from Wdw worked and you can even add days for 3 bucks if you have an expired current mug with the RFID chip. Lunch at the green room was good yesterday too since it stormed. We still had an ocean view inside. Half head of hair braiding is 40 bucks. Same as it was 3 years ago. We ate at mulligans in vb last night and found their prices to be higher than last time. We're going to capt Hiram's tonight.  It's going great so far! Typing this as I sit in the rented padded chair at the beach!



*we ck-in on Sunday 
I would love to know what the week activities are for the kids I have a 16 year and a 6 year old.... I can not wait to be by the pool on Sunday!*


----------



## caralyn817

Does anyone one have a copy or photo of the activities guide? We go in a few weeks and am curious as to what activities they are offering for Saturday, Sunday, and Monday. Thanks.


----------



## tofubeast

Has anyone booked through Travelocity or another hotel booking site like them for VBR? I know there is a Disney site that you can enter your reservation so it recognizes you in the Disney system. Just curious if anyone has done it for Vero. VBR is on the drop down box. 

Or do I need to wait till X amount of days before our trip to do that?  I'd love to be able to online check in and make a room request when it gets closer.   Thanks.


----------



## MrsH42608

tofubeast said:


> Has anyone booked through Travelocity or another hotel booking site like them for VBR? I know there is a Disney site that you can enter your reservation so it recognizes you in the Disney system. Just curious if anyone has done it for Vero. VBR is on the drop down box.  Or do I need to wait till X amount of days before our trip to do that?  I'd love to be able to online check in and make a room request when it gets closer.   Thanks.



Hmmm....I'm not sure I've only ever used DVC points.  I did link my reservation # to MDE though. Have you tried that? When u click on "my reservations" it will give you an option to link a reservation #.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

caralyn817 said:


> Does anyone one have a copy or photo of the activities guide? We go in a few weeks and am curious as to what activities they are offering for Saturday, Sunday, and Monday. Thanks.


I can't get you a copy posted in a few days when we get back. They don't have the movies at the pool anymore which we were sad to see gone.


----------



## TeriofTerror

Quick question(s):
Restaurant.com has gift certificates for Dockside Grille in Vero Beach. Has anyone eaten there? What did you think?
Thanks!


----------



## bobvb22

I have not been there since last year,  but their happy hour appetizer menu was great and cheap.  Most folks that I know do that for a meal.  menu food good.  Nothing fancy.  Seems like a local bar crowd goes their.


----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## Twinprincesses

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> I can't get you a copy posted in a few days when we get back. They don't have the movies at the pool anymore which we were sad to see gone.



What!  So sad!  What do they do now.  Seems like that was something so easy.

What about the campfire singalong?


----------



## dawne98

*do they do the movies on the green lawn? and do you know if the BBQ grills are gas or old school? lol*


----------



## Sorcerina

MrsH42608 said:


> Hmmm....I'm not sure I've only ever used DVC points.  I did link my reservation # to MDE though. Have you tried that? When u click on "my reservations" it will give you an option to link a reservation #.



Hmm I never mind add this stay to MDE *lol*
When can you do the online chexk in? Will it be written in MDE?


----------



## Zandy595

We're going to Shutters for dinner tonight and I'm looking for a menu.  Didnt have any luck at AllEars.net.  Can someone tell me where to find it, please?


----------



## TeriofTerror

bobvb22 said:


> I have not been there since last year,  but their happy hour appetizer menu was great and cheap.  Most folks that I know do that for a meal.  menu food good.  Nothing fancy.  Seems like a local bar crowd goes their.



Thanks!


----------



## Zandy595

OK, I finally found Shutter's menu on page one.  Does anyone know if that is a current menu or from years ago?


----------



## tofubeast

Zandy595 said:


> OK, I finally found Shutter's menu on page one.  Does anyone know if that is a current menu or from years ago?


 I don't know   But if you look through the first 10 or so pages of this thread, I took pics of all menus from our trip last November.


----------



## texansue

We were at VB last week and I'd be happy to post the activities sheets for those of you who asked to see them.  But I can't figure out how to post a photo here.    If you can direct me, I'll post those for you.  

4th time at VB and had our best unit yet in building 12, top floor facing the ocean.   Despite the bad weather, we had a great stay!


----------



## Zandy595

tofubeast said:


> I don't know   But if you look through the first 10 or so pages of this thread, I took pics of all menus from our trip last November.


Just found your pictures on page 3.  Shutters menu is a little different now.  I brought one home and will scan it tomorrow.

We had an awesome time.  When we walked up to the building it smelled just like the food smells you always smell around WDW, they must pipe it in.  Then when we walked inside it smelled like orange blossoms.  It was wonderful.  The food was excellent and afterwards we walked outside to take a look at the ocean.  I forgot how much I love listening to the waves crash on the beach.  We only live 20 minutes from the beach and this was the first time we've seen it in over a year.  That has to change.


----------



## Suellen

We are here now (though leaving today too) if I can answer any questions!

Things I found out (not sure if it is common knowledge since I haven't read the whole thread).

Mug refills - $3.00 (so bring your old RFID mug)
TIW accepted at the pool bar/dining!

So I guess that makes refills on mugs about $2.40!  Totally worth it!


----------



## tofubeast

So anyone with a current activity schedule, can you tell me what days they offer the Unbirthday party? Thanks!


----------



## Zandy595

Menu from 7/11/14
The deep fryer was broken yesterday, so they took the fish and chips off the menu temporarily until it gets fixed.


----------



## Suellen

Deep fryer is fixed today!

Unbirthday on the schedule this week was M,W, F at 2:00


----------



## missycj96

Thanks for the menu. So do they take tiw for character meals and counter food at the pool?  I'm trying to decide if it pays for me to get tiw. I'm sure in the course of the year I'll break even but wondering how much more I'd save at vero with tiw as opposed to just using the DVC discount.


----------



## bobbiwoz

missycj96 said:


> Thanks for the menu. So do they take tiw for character meals and counter food at the pool?  I'm trying to decide if it pays for me to get tiw. I'm sure in the course of the year I'll break even but wondering how much more I'd save at vero with tiw as opposed to just using the DVC discount.



I do not think TIW card is honored at the pool counter food.


----------



## texansue




----------



## dawne98

*Thanks for putting up that activity sheet we go to Vero in the morning we'll be up at vero for 4 nights! *


----------



## missycj96

thanks - this is so helpful!


----------



## bbn1122

Thanks for posting the activities sheet"

?? The morning kayaking trip where do they go? Or where is the kayaking done? And any reviews ?  And same with the surf school.


----------



## Suellen

bobbiwoz said:


> I do not think TIW card is honored at the pool counter food.



It absolutely is.  Used it yesterday multiple times.
 Also used if for the Character Breakfast too.


----------



## simbasmom2

Great info everyone, thanks! Good to see they had teen organized activities. When does check in start? Also, is it a pain to use the grills? I would like to grill two nights out if our stay, but worried about the hassle.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

Thanks for posting the activity sheet!  I got home last night and was busy unpacking/laundry! As soon as we left the beach and got back to WDW (Contemporary Resort), the relaxed feelings that we had at the beach were gone! I have a feeling it won't be another 3 years till I go back!!


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

Twinprincesses said:


> What!  So sad!  What do they do now.  Seems like that was something so easy.
> 
> What about the campfire singalong?



They told us that the lighting was changed at the pool area so they no longer will show them at the pool.  I guess they talked about doing them near the campfire area but they haven't.  They show movies in the lobby but only at 1 and 4pm.  The campfire was rained out the night we had it.  They served smores with marshmallow fluff outside the lobby..it was really messy when people were brining them into the lobby from outside.  It looked like they were singing songs and telling stories outside but we just caught the end of that.


----------



## Twinprincesses

Suellen said:


> We are here now (though leaving today too) if I can answer any questions!  Things I found out (not sure if it is common knowledge since I haven't read the whole thread).  Mug refills - $3.00 (so bring your old RFID mug) TIW accepted at the pool bar/dining!  So I guess that makes refills on mugs about $2.40!  Totally worth it!



About the mugs..l. We are going to Bay lake for 2 days, getting a mug, cruising and then doing 4 days at Vero so will I be able to use my mug at Vero?


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

Twinprincesses said:


> About the mugs..l. We are going to Bay lake for 2 days, getting a mug, cruising and then doing 4 days at Vero so will I be able to use my mug at Vero?



If you buy the length of stay option then yes it will still work at Vero, the length of stay is good for up to 14 days. If you only get the two day option then you will have to add days at Vero at $3 a day (you can do two days at a time for $6)which you can do outside at Bleachers or inside the gift shop.


----------



## CTdaizy

My guess on no more movies by the pool has something to do with the nesting sea turtles and lighting regulations.


----------



## ohionola

I see many of the things have a fee. Do they list the cost of the activities anywhere?

For the activities that cost money, can you charge it to your room or is it cash only? I normally don't carry a lot of cash with me.


----------



## mikaj3645

bbn1122 said:


> Thanks for posting the activities sheet"
> 
> ?? The morning kayaking trip where do they go? Or where is the kayaking done? And any reviews ?
> 
> The kayak trip goes out from the Indian River lagoon, and stops at a small island for water and snacks.  The naturalist, Mary Anne is simply awesome.
> 
> We have been a number of times.  The kayaks are sea kayaks, with rudders.  Single and double are available.  We have seen dolphins and manatees every time we've gone.  One time, a bunch of manatees came over and started pushing us along with their noses!
> 
> I highly recommend this activity.  It's a must-do for us!
> 
> Cathy


----------



## ohionola

How strict are they on the age limits on the activities? I have a 6 year old with an October birthday that is wanting to do the fishing activity that you must be 7 for. Any chance he will get in? Sorry for a million questions, we are just getting very excited.


----------



## PammyK

Ack!  I found this thread back on page 2!  This just won't do at all.  So as DVBR prepares for its upcoming 2014 Tour de Turtles event, here's a photo that demonstrates just how far a sea turtle will go to try to lay her nest in a safe place.  Yes, she crawled out of the water, up the beach and under the public beach access ramp and the Disney turtle people had to crawl under the ramp to locate the egg chamber and verify the nest.  This nest was laid at the end of May and should be hatching any day now.


----------



## caralyn817

When is the turtle release going to be?


----------



## PammyK

caralyn817 said:


> When is the turtle release going to be?


Quoting from a story on the Sea Turtle Conservancy Facebook page dated July 16, 2014:

_Disney Teaches Local Boys & Girls Clubs Children about Sea Turtle Conservation! Yesterday, children at the Boys & Girls Clubs of Indian River County designed their own sea turtle tracking devices and learned about sea turtle conservation during an event led by the Disneys Animals Science and Environment Team and Disney VoluntEARS. The children will participate in an upcoming private sea turtle release from Disney's Vero Beach Resort in late July. Great job, kids!_

Also, according to the Tour de Turtles website, there is a Kick Off Social & Silent Auction event at the Barrier Island Center in Melbourne on the 26th, as well as a public turtle release event at the Center starting at 7:30am on the 27th.


----------



## ohionola

Here now. They have a poster saying there will be 2 turtle releases at 7:30 Saturday the 26th.


----------



## brookelizabeth

ohionola said:


> Here now. They have a poster saying there will be 2 turtle releases at 7:30 Saturday the 26th.



Might be a stupid question - but 7:30 AM, right?  
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## kaulds

If I go shopping for groceries on our way to the resort and arrive before my room is ready, is there a cold storage like other Disney resorts have like when the garden grocer comes before you do


----------



## ohionola

brookelizabeth said:


> Might be a stupid question - but 7:30 AM, right? http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Yes 7:30 am and it is open to the public so they said it would be crowded. They said it would be like a huge party.


----------



## brookelizabeth

ohionola said:


> Yes 7:30 am and it is open to the public so they said it would be crowded. They said it would be like a huge party.



Thank you!  I appreciate the response.  We arrive later in the day, a bit bummed to miss such a fun event!  All well!

(and smilies from my son...he loves these things LOL: 
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## PammyK

ohionola said:


> Here now. They have a poster saying there will be 2 turtle releases at 7:30 Saturday the 26th.


If you get a chance, can you check with someone to see if they'll be releasing the turtles at 7:30 or starting the events at 7:30?  That is going to make a difference in the time we head over for our reservation on Saturday morning.


----------



## ohionola

PammyK said:


> If you get a chance, can you check with someone to see if they'll be releasing the turtles at 7:30 or starting the events at 7:30?  That is going to make a difference in the time we head over for our reservation on Saturday morning.



I asked a couple people and no one seems to know. One person said it starts at 7:30 and another person said the turtles would be released      At 8 but didn't come across as knowing for sure. People from animal kingdom are coming to do it.


----------



## ohionola

We are here a week but have already been impressed. Here are a few takeaways.

1. Staff is very friendly and accommodations are much better than I expected. We are in a 1 br In building 15. The only building that feels far away is building 12.

2. There literally is nothing close to the resort. We really like that but keep that in mind.

3. We did the pirate night dinner and it was fair. I can say service was very poor for disney standards. Nothing major but 5 or 6 things I wouldn't expect like taking 20 minutes on drink refills. Even if service was good we probably wouldn't spend the money on it again.

4. There are tons of activities. Perfect for our family. However if you don't have kids I could imagine it would get annoying very quickly. Due to rain the lobby felt like a daycare center. Again perfect for our family with kids but I could only imagine how I would have felt without kids.

5. They do the evening turtle walks on Thursday-Saturday during nesting season. We booked this as soon as we checked in Sunday and they only had about 10 spots left for the week.

6. They seem to be very liberal with the ages of activities. Example some activities that said under 5 had older kids and some asking for older kids had younger. Again great because it is hard explaining to a sibling they can't do what the other is doing.

7. I am very uneasy on the room charging. I have used it several times and they never ask for a id, pass code or even my room number. If my card was lost or stolen a huge bill could be ran up very quickly. Next time I will consider shutting off charging privileges. 

8. The resort was much less crowded today then Sunday: I think a lot of people probably only come for a couple of days. 

Overall it has been a blast and we will be back again in the near future.


----------



## caralyn817

Thanks. I called them and they told me that activities will begin at 7am and the turtles will be released at 8am. We're going to miss it as we won't be arriving until later that day. A little bummed.


----------



## PammyK

ohionola said:


> I asked a couple people and no one seems to know. One person said it starts at 7:30 and another person said the turtles would be released      At 8 but didn't come across as knowing for sure. People from animal kingdom are coming to do it.


Thanks for asking.  We might have to try to leave at 5:30am (ugh!) to make sure we don't miss things.  Oh well.  We'll just have to splurge for a beach set up and nap on lounge chairs under an umbrella afterwards.


----------



## caralyn817

How strict are they on the activities? My daughter whose 4 would really enjoy doing the tie-dye mickey. Will they allow her to do it with me helping?


----------



## ohionola

caralyn817 said:


> How strict are they on the activities? My daughter whose 4 would really enjoy doing the tie-dye mickey. Will they allow her to do it with me helping?



I will take a look at that activity and see what I notice today. From what I noticed, if it was an activity that the parent supervises (like I think this is) age doesn't really seem to be an issue. I would sign yourself up but take your daughter and have her do it.


----------



## Belle & Ariel

It's been way too long since I've seen a pic of the day....


----------



## Cmbar

PammyK said:


> The closest Publix is the one on US1 at Barber Road.  From the resort main entrance, turn right onto A1A and make a left at the first light onto 510 (Wabasso Causeway).  At the first light, turn right onto US1 (heading north).  Proceed about a mile or so and make a left at the first traffic light onto Barber (there will be a Walgreens on the southwest corner) and turn right into the Publix plaza parking lot.
> 
> The Vittorio's location that I've visited is located in this plaza (they have a take-out/dine-in special for pizza on Monday & Tuesday) so you could easily grab a pizza or other food at the same time you do your grocery run.  I know they deliver and I believe the delivery area includes the resort, but I'm not 100% certain as I've always dined in.
> 
> Let me also add that if you're coming down I95 and want to stop for groceries on your way to the resort, there is a Publix located at the southeast corner of the intersection of 512 and 510.  It is a little further from the resort itself, but again, if you want to get your groceries before checking in, this is probably the most convenient location.  From here, you'd just head east on 510 (turn left out of the parking lot onto 510) and over the causeway.



Thank you so much for this information!  So helpful


----------



## PammyK

Belle & Ariel said:


> It's been way too long since I've seen a pic of the day....


You asked for it...you got it.

Here's a photo I took of Elsa, the second of 2 loggerhead sea turtles sponsored by Disney in the 2014 Tour de Turtles, as she makes her way to the ocean.


----------



## bobbiwoz

PammyK said:


> You asked for it...you got it.
> 
> Here's a photo I took of Elsa, the second of 2 loggerhead sea turtles sponsored by Disney in the 2014 Tour de Turtles, as she makes her way to the ocean.



Yeah, Elsa!  Thank you, PammyK.


----------



## DznyDreamz

We have stayed at VBL previously but it has been more in the April/May timeframe.  

My daughter is going into high school and the luxury of taking her out of class will change drastically!  So we thought of maybe taking a trip in July or August when she is on break.

Is the heat unbearable this time of year?  I know how much we loved swapping from the pool to the beach and back again earlier in the season. We were however overcome by love bugs which made it less than enjoyable and part of the reason we thought of a summer season trip.

What is the feedback on a visit this time of year?  It is more the weather and activities that I am inquiring about.  I already know that I love the resort!!!  I am also extremely tolerant of heat.


----------



## staceyrhood

We were there the week of July 4th this year and it was great. The breeze off the ocean was nice, high 80's everyday. It did rain everyday, but later in the afternoon, the pool was closed from probably 2-5ish daily from the storms.
Tons of activities daily, and when it rained they had indoor activities.


----------



## dsanner106

looking forward to our stay 9-13-2014 to 9-20-2014
    Thanks,
Drew and Susan Sanner


----------



## tofubeast

I just realized I'm not on the roll call. We will be there 11/27-11/29.


----------



## Belle & Ariel

PammyK said:


> You asked for it...you got it.
> 
> Here's a photo I took of Elsa, the second of 2 loggerhead sea turtles sponsored by Disney in the 2014 Tour de Turtles, as she makes her way to the ocean.



WOWWWW!  I love it!  Wish I could have been there.


----------



## Belle & Ariel

We will be at Vero Sept.  11 to 13 after a week at WDW.  
It will be our third time.  
We spent a week there this past May with our DS, married girls, and their families.  Now it will just be DH and I.
We did not get bored and will definitely be booking weeklong trips there in years to come.


----------



## Gizmo1951

Just booked the week of June 8th, 2015 for my grand daughters Honeymoon


----------



## RSHEALAND

PammyK said:


> Here's a photo I took of Elsa, the second of 2 loggerhead sea turtles sponsored by Disney in the 2014 Tour de Turtles, as she makes her way to the ocean.



great picture


----------



## RSHEALAND

dsanner106 said:


> looking forward to our stay 9-13-2014 to 9-20-2014
> Thanks,
> Drew and Susan Sanner



you have been added to roll call, enjoy your stay


----------



## RSHEALAND

tofubeast said:


> I just realized I'm not on the roll call. We will be there 11/27-11/29.



You have been added to roll call, enjoy your stay


----------



## RSHEALAND

Belle & Ariel said:


> We will be at Vero Sept.  11 to 13 after a week at WDW.
> It will be our third time.
> We spent a week there this past May with our DS, married girls, and their families.  Now it will just be DH and I.
> We did not get bored and will definitely be booking weeklong trips there in years to come.



You have been added to roll call, enjoy your stay


----------



## bobbiwoz

Current standings in Tour de Turtles!

http://www.tourdeturtles.org/alt-index.php


----------



## bobbiwoz

If you want to keep track of the turtles:

http://conserveturtles.org


----------



## Hanover

We just returned from a WDW/Vero/WDW trip. This was our first time ever staying at Vero. We were in an ocean view studio on the 4th floor of the inn. We also booked my parents in the same room category one night and then a one bedroom another night (couldn't get the same room 2 nights in a row even wait listed). We thought the rooms were a nice size and the one bedroom was great. We will definitely book a one bedroom for our next trip. It looked just like the one bedroom I've seen at Old Key West. We had a perfect view of the ocean. For some reason, outside our room we had a swarm of dragon flies all 5 nights that we were there. They didn't bother us at all, they just flew around constantly except during the thunderstorms.

We had a great time and really enjoyed Vero. We will definitely be staying there again. Our 13 and 17 year old sons really enjoyed the relaxation. Each day we spent time on the beach and at the pool. Twice we ate at the pool snack bar for lunch and the other days we went out or ate food we purchased from Sam's Club (about 15 min away) and  Publix. We also ate at Squid Lips (in both Sebastian and Melbourne), Captain Harims, Chucks (in Ft. Pierce) and at Shutters on Monday for the Pirate Night dinner. We enjoyed them all, but would not do the Pirate Party again. We were not seated until an hour past our reservation. It took forever to get our drinks and food and then to get a refill of chicken and macaroni and cheese. The first bowl of mac and cheese was so small that we literally got 3 spoonfuls each. We went to Squid Lips and Captain Harims based on reviews I read on Disboards and from friends. We really liked them. While at Squid Lips in Melbourne, we saw that they had a groupon and were able to save about $30 that night. We also were able to buy another groupon and use it in Sebastian. We liked the Squid Lips in Melbourne better than the one in Sebastian. It had a larger menu and we thought the restaurant  there was nicer. We went to the one in Melbourne thinking it was closer to where we would need to be for the turtle walk we had reserved in Melbourne, but it was actually farther than the Sebastian Squid Lips would have been to the sanctuary.

We did the turtle walk in Melbourne on 7/29 through the Sea Turtle Conservatory. They were right that the mosquitos were bad at night on the beach. We really loaded up on bug spray and long sleeves but my poor husband and 17 year old still ended up with about 50 bites each. We had to stop for Benadryl Spray on the way back. We enjoyed the seminar on turtles and waited patiently a few hours for the turtle scouts to report a turtle sighting, but unfortunately not a single turtle showed up by 11:30 and we left. We saw a family with two young girls the next day at Vero that had also been on the turtle walk and they said that they had stayed until 1 AM and still did not have a turtle sighting. We were told by the head guide that only one other night the entire summer didn't have a turtle sighting.


Last Sunday we went to Cocoa Beach. Our boys had taken surf lessons at Typhoon Lagoon in June and we were so impressed with the Ron Jon surf school that did the lessons, that we signed them up for ocean lessons. They enjoyed the 2 hour lesson and then we went and had lunch at Grills. We looked longingly at the Dream and later went to the jetty park to watch 4 ships including the Dream set sail. 

Our boys jet skied a few times at Vero and enjoyed that. I was glad that we didn't sign them up for the surf lessons there because the waves broke at the shore line and they wouldn't have been able to do much surfing. We went fishing one night at a park near the resort and within minutes caught a big catfish but the bugs were very bad again even with bug spray, so we left within a half hour. One night we did the camp fire/s'mores and enjoyed that. We saw a nice big snake slithering along the path and due to the low lighting (because of turtles) my younger son and husband nearly stepped on it. I am not a snake lover so I made sure to shine my phone light on the path as we walked at night from then on.  Our boys worked out in the gym several times and were able to get in the work outs they usually do with their football teams.

We checked in about 2PM last Saturday and our room wasn't ready until 4 so we went to Sam's Club and stocked up on lunch meat, bread, breakfast items, snacks, and a beach umbrella. It was cheaper to buy one there and give it to my parents to take back to their vacation home in Clearwater than it was to rent one for 5 days. The breeze and ocean temperature was nice, but we were hot when we were not under the umbrella. It stormed each day, but not for long.  We didn't know we would have beach towels issued so we brought our own and only used them in Cocoa. It was nice to be able to turn them in for clean ones whenever we wanted them. We had been on the dining plan at the Beach Club before Vero and the cashier said when we redeemed them that we could use them at Vero too since we were continuing on a Disney vacation and back on the dining plan at WDW. We asked the person at the snack bar at Vero if that was true and she said yes and that they should work and if not she would reset them. Our sons only drank water so they never used their mugs for soda, but my husband and I used them when we had lunch there twice. We didn't even redeem the new set of mugs we could have received when we returned to WDW. The original ones were set through 8/22 for some reason by the lady at the Beach Club. We thought the Vero pool snack bar food prices were decent for the offerings and found that it was nice to just be able to eat and not have to leave the property and find lunch elsewhere. We had a laundry room around the corner from our room with 3 washers and 6 dryers. We did laundry a couple of times and found them to be empty most of the time.

Overall we were very glad we finally vacationed in Vero and really cannot wait to return.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Hanover said:


> We just returned from a WDW/Vero/WDW trip. This was our first time ever staying at Vero. We were in an ocean view studio on the 4th floor of the inn. We also booked my parents in the same room category one night and then a one bedroom another night (couldn't get the same room 2 nights in a row even wait listed). We thought the rooms were a nice size and the one bedroom was great. We will definitely book a one bedroom for our next trip. It looked just like the one bedroom I've seen at Old Key West. We had a perfect view of the ocean. For some reason, outside our room we had a swarm of dragon flies all 5 nights that we were there. They didn't bother us at all, they just flew around constantly except during the thunderstorms.
> 
> We had a great time and really enjoyed Vero. We will definitely be staying there again. Our 13 and 17 year old sons really enjoyed the relaxation. Each day we spent time on the beach and at the pool. Twice we ate at the pool snack bar for lunch and the other days we went out or ate food we purchased from Sam's Club (about 15 min away) and  Publix. We also ate at Squid Lips (in both Sebastian and Melbourne), Captain Harims, Chucks (in Ft. Pierce) and at Shutters on Monday for the Pirate Night dinner. We enjoyed them all, but would not do the Pirate Party again. We were not seated until an hour past our reservation. It took forever to get our drinks and food and then to get a refill of chicken and macaroni and cheese. The first bowl of mac and cheese was so small that we literally got 3 spoonfuls each. We went to Squid Lips and Captain Harims based on reviews I read on Disboards and from friends. We really liked them. While at Squid Lips in Melbourne, we saw that they had a groupon and were able to save about $30 that night. We also were able to buy another groupon and use it in Sebastian. We liked the Squid Lips in Melbourne better than the one in Sebastian. It had a larger menu and we thought the restaurant  there was nicer. We went to the one in Melbourne thinking it was closer to where we would need to be for the turtle walk we had reserved in Melbourne, but it was actually farther than the Sebastian Squid Lips would have been to the sanctuary.
> 
> We did the turtle walk in Melbourne on 7/29 through the Sea Turtle Conservatory. They were right that the mosquitos were bad at night on the beach. We really loaded up on bug spray and long sleeves but my poor husband and 17 year old still ended up with about 50 bites each. We had to stop for Benadryl Spray on the way back. We enjoyed the seminar on turtles and waited patiently a few hours for the turtle scouts to report a turtle sighting, but unfortunately not a single turtle showed up by 11:30 and we left. We saw a family with two young girls the next day at Vero that had also been on the turtle walk and they said that they had stayed until 1 AM and still did not have a turtle sighting. We were told by the head guide that only one other night the entire summer didn't have a turtle sighting.
> 
> 
> Last Sunday we went to Cocoa Beach. Our boys had taken surf lessons at Typhoon Lagoon in June and we were so impressed with the Ron Jon surf school that did the lessons, that we signed them up for ocean lessons. They enjoyed the 2 hour lesson and then we went and had lunch at Grills. We looked longingly at the Dream and later went to the jetty park to watch 4 ships including the Dream set sail.
> 
> Our boys jet skied a few times at Vero and enjoyed that. I was glad that we didn't sign them up for the surf lessons there because the waves broke at the shore line and they wouldn't have been able to do much surfing. We went fishing one night at a park near the resort and within minutes caught a big catfish but the bugs were very bad again even with bug spray, so we left within a half hour. One night we did the camp fire/s'mores and enjoyed that. We saw a nice big snake slithering along the path and due to the low lighting (because of turtles) my younger son and husband nearly stepped on it. I am not a snake lover so I made sure to shine my phone light on the path as we walked at night from then on.  Our boys worked out in the gym several times and were able to get in the work outs they usually do with their football teams.
> 
> We checked in about 2PM last Saturday and our room wasn't ready until 4 so we went to Sam's Club and stocked up on lunch meat, bread, breakfast items, snacks, and a beach umbrella. It was cheaper to buy one there and give it to my parents to take back to their vacation home in Clearwater than it was to rent one for 5 days. The breeze and ocean temperature was nice, but we were hot when we were not under the umbrella. It stormed each day, but not for long.  We didn't know we would have beach towels issued so we brought our own and only used them in Cocoa. It was nice to be able to turn them in for clean ones whenever we wanted them. We had been on the dining plan at the Beach Club before Vero and the cashier said when we redeemed them that we could use them at Vero too since we were continuing on a Disney vacation and back on the dining plan at WDW. We asked the person at the snack bar at Vero if that was true and she said yes and that they should work and if not she would reset them. Our sons only drank water so they never used their mugs for soda, but my husband and I used them when we had lunch there twice. We didn't even redeem the new set of mugs we could have received when we returned to WDW. The original ones were set through 8/22 for some reason by the lady at the Beach Club. We thought the Vero pool snack bar food prices were decent for the offerings and found that it was nice to just be able to eat and not have to leave the property and find lunch elsewhere. We had a laundry room around the corner from our room with 3 washers and 6 dryers. We did laundry a couple of times and found them to be empty most of the time.
> 
> Overall we were very glad we finally vacationed in Vero and really cannot wait to return.



What a nice trip report!

Our family was very lucky regarding the turtle sighting, the walked to the beach, there was a turtle!  Still once son had 50 bites.    I was not part of the group.  I hope you get to see a turtle laying eggs sometime, sons say it was a very special experience.


----------



## FormrCastMbr

We are here now for our 4th year in a row!  We truly love it here.  It's our 3rd year in the same OVIR, 2221!  Love this room!

We just returned from a. 4 night disney cruise and this is the best way to end the vacation.


----------



## Hanover

bobbiwoz said:


> What a nice trip report!
> 
> Our family was very lucky regarding the turtle sighting, the walked to the beach, there was a turtle!  Still once son had 50 bites.    I was not part of the group.  I hope you get to see a turtle laying eggs sometime, sons say it was a very special experience.



Thank you.

We actually have seen a turtle lay eggs once before--at Epcot! It was in the mulch near the Land. We did get a very informative presentation on turtles at the turtle walk, so that was a bonus. They said they had an emergence the night before right at the ramp to the beach. It had stormed earlier that evening and they said they only had 3 more days they were doing the walks because the turtles had really slowed down laying eggs and were doing so later each night. We will try again on another visit.


----------



## aclov

Hanover said:


> We just returned from a WDW/Vero/WDW trip. This was our first time ever staying at Vero. We were in an ocean view studio on the 4th floor of the inn. We also booked my parents in the same room category one night and then a one bedroom another night (couldn't get the same room 2 nights in a row even wait listed). We thought the rooms were a nice size and the one bedroom was great. We will definitely book a one bedroom for our next trip. It looked just like the one bedroom I've seen at Old Key West. We had a perfect view of the ocean. For some reason, outside our room we had a swarm of dragon flies all 5 nights that we were there. They didn't bother us at all, they just flew around constantly except during the thunderstorms.
> 
> We had a great time and really enjoyed Vero. We will definitely be staying there again. Our 13 and 17 year old sons really enjoyed the relaxation. Each day we spent time on the beach and at the pool. Twice we ate at the pool snack bar for lunch and the other days we went out or ate food we purchased from Sam's Club (about 15 min away) and  Publix. We also ate at Squid Lips (in both Sebastian and Melbourne), Captain Harims, Chucks (in Ft. Pierce) and at Shutters on Monday for the Pirate Night dinner. We enjoyed them all, but would not do the Pirate Party again. We were not seated until an hour past our reservation. It took forever to get our drinks and food and then to get a refill of chicken and macaroni and cheese. The first bowl of mac and cheese was so small that we literally got 3 spoonfuls each. We went to Squid Lips and Captain Harims based on reviews I read on Disboards and from friends. We really liked them. While at Squid Lips in Melbourne, we saw that they had a groupon and were able to save about $30 that night. We also were able to buy another groupon and use it in Sebastian. We liked the Squid Lips in Melbourne better than the one in Sebastian. It had a larger menu and we thought the restaurant  there was nicer. We went to the one in Melbourne thinking it was closer to where we would need to be for the turtle walk we had reserved in Melbourne, but it was actually farther than the Sebastian Squid Lips would have been to the sanctuary.
> 
> We did the turtle walk in Melbourne on 7/29 through the Sea Turtle Conservatory. They were right that the mosquitos were bad at night on the beach. We really loaded up on bug spray and long sleeves but my poor husband and 17 year old still ended up with about 50 bites each. We had to stop for Benadryl Spray on the way back. We enjoyed the seminar on turtles and waited patiently a few hours for the turtle scouts to report a turtle sighting, but unfortunately not a single turtle showed up by 11:30 and we left. We saw a family with two young girls the next day at Vero that had also been on the turtle walk and they said that they had stayed until 1 AM and still did not have a turtle sighting. We were told by the head guide that only one other night the entire summer didn't have a turtle sighting.
> 
> 
> Last Sunday we went to Cocoa Beach. Our boys had taken surf lessons at Typhoon Lagoon in June and we were so impressed with the Ron Jon surf school that did the lessons, that we signed them up for ocean lessons. They enjoyed the 2 hour lesson and then we went and had lunch at Grills. We looked longingly at the Dream and later went to the jetty park to watch 4 ships including the Dream set sail.
> 
> Our boys jet skied a few times at Vero and enjoyed that. I was glad that we didn't sign them up for the surf lessons there because the waves broke at the shore line and they wouldn't have been able to do much surfing. We went fishing one night at a park near the resort and within minutes caught a big catfish but the bugs were very bad again even with bug spray, so we left within a half hour. One night we did the camp fire/s'mores and enjoyed that. We saw a nice big snake slithering along the path and due to the low lighting (because of turtles) my younger son and husband nearly stepped on it. I am not a snake lover so I made sure to shine my phone light on the path as we walked at night from then on.  Our boys worked out in the gym several times and were able to get in the work outs they usually do with their football teams.
> 
> We checked in about 2PM last Saturday and our room wasn't ready until 4 so we went to Sam's Club and stocked up on lunch meat, bread, breakfast items, snacks, and a beach umbrella. It was cheaper to buy one there and give it to my parents to take back to their vacation home in Clearwater than it was to rent one for 5 days. The breeze and ocean temperature was nice, but we were hot when we were not under the umbrella. It stormed each day, but not for long.  We didn't know we would have beach towels issued so we brought our own and only used them in Cocoa. It was nice to be able to turn them in for clean ones whenever we wanted them. We had been on the dining plan at the Beach Club before Vero and the cashier said when we redeemed them that we could use them at Vero too since we were continuing on a Disney vacation and back on the dining plan at WDW. We asked the person at the snack bar at Vero if that was true and she said yes and that they should work and if not she would reset them. Our sons only drank water so they never used their mugs for soda, but my husband and I used them when we had lunch there twice. We didn't even redeem the new set of mugs we could have received when we returned to WDW. The original ones were set through 8/22 for some reason by the lady at the Beach Club. We thought the Vero pool snack bar food prices were decent for the offerings and found that it was nice to just be able to eat and not have to leave the property and find lunch elsewhere. We had a laundry room around the corner from our room with 3 washers and 6 dryers. We did laundry a couple of times and found them to be empty most of the time.
> 
> Overall we were very glad we finally vacationed in Vero and really cannot wait to return.



Can you tell me where you rented the jet ski's and if they also had wave runners?  Was that there at the resort?  First time going in two weeks


----------



## Hanover

aclov said:


> Can you tell me where you rented the jet ski's and if they also had wave runners?  Was that there at the resort?  First time going in two weeks



We rented them right from the resort. They were $69/half hour for DVC members.  They also rented them in Sebastian near Captain Harim's for slightly less, but we just did it at the resort for the convenience. They only rented one jet ski at a time and have one on land which I guess they keep in case of an emergency. They provide life jackets and give them detailed instructions on where they are allowed to jet ski. They also had kayak rentals, paddleboard rentals, sailboat rentals and banana boat rides.


----------



## ali in wonderland

Someone please tell me about VB in late October.  Looking to go 10/21-10/24.  What's the weather like?  Will I be able to relax on the beach/pool?  Does it rain a lot?  This trip will just be my husband and myself age 40 and 39.  Will we be bored with out the kids?  Is it silly to go to this resort without them?  Does the resort have enough to keep adults entertained?


----------



## downontheBW

We've visited VB 3 times at the end of October.  For the most part, the weather is very good - last year was perfect!  In previous years, some days were a bit cool by the pool but fine if you're in the sun.  We go to the pool every day.  Usually there isn't much rain at this time of year - it's transitioning from the rainier summer to the dryer winter.  

It's just DH and myself, no kids in tow any more   I think it's a great place for a couple - walks on the beach, lay by the pool, drinks and light dinner at the Green Cabin Room overlooking the ocean.  Very relaxing with a variety of things to do within a 30 minute drive.


----------



## PammyK

ali in wonderland said:


> Someone please tell me about VB in late October.  Looking to go 10/21-10/24.  What's the weather like?  Will I be able to relax on the beach/pool?  Does it rain a lot?  This trip will just be my husband and myself age 40 and 39.  Will we be bored with out the kids?  Is it silly to go to this resort without them?  Does the resort have enough to keep adults entertained?


As far as the weather, you shouldn't have any problems unless a tropical system decides to come out and play in the area. 

You will definitely be able to relax on the beach or by the pool, in fact, that is pretty much what the resort is all about.  Relaxing and getting away from it all.  

With regard to being bored, I can say that I never feel bored at the resort, but then again, I'm not looking to be entertained, either.  Listening to the waves, napping in the shade or sun and playing in the ocean provides plenty of entertainment for me.  However, the resort does offer some recreational activities like mini-golf and bicycle rentals if you want to do something more active.  Plus, you will not find a better group of recreation Cast Members than the ones at DVBR.  Now, most of their activities are geared toward kids/families, but they do try to involve the adults as well.


----------



## DVC Jen

Just found out a little while ago we passed ROFR - we are now Vero Beach owners!


----------



## Enna

We are heading to Vero Beach for the first time very soon.   DD (age 12) wanted to watch sunrise on the beach, as we do at other beaches.  A trip report indicates that the beach is closed/locked at 9pm, but I've not seen any info about how early in the AM one could sit on the beach to watch the sunrise.  Any ideas?

Also, is there enough to do for pre-teens/young teens?


----------



## PammyK

Enna said:


> We are heading to Vero Beach for the first time very soon.   DD (age 12) wanted to watch sunrise on the beach, as we do at other beaches.  A trip report indicates that the beach is closed/locked at 9pm, but I've not seen any info about how early in the AM one could sit on the beach to watch the sunrise.  Any ideas?
> 
> Also, is there enough to do for pre-teens/young teens?



Sunrise shouldn't be a problem as far as beach access.  If you're visiting within the next few weeks, sunrise should occur between 06:45 and 07:00 and every time I've been out and about at that time, I've been able to access the beach.  That is also a great time to meet up with the CM from Disney's Animal Programs who is monitoring sea turtle nesting.  They usually try to time things so they hit the beach in front of the resort at around 7am.  This time of year you'll be more likely to encounter newly hatched nests, but you still might get a new nest or two.  

As far as activities, it always seems like the tweens/teens are having a good time when I'm visiting the resort.  Aside from the beach and the pool for swimming, there is also the mini-golf course for non-scheduled fun.  Then the recreation team has a bunch of different tween/teen activities during the day.  Plus, there are games and sports equipment that can be checked out at Eb & Flo's for some more fun.


----------



## PammyK

DVC Jen said:


> Just found out a little while ago we passed ROFR - we are now Vero Beach owners!


Congratulations!    I'd love to be able to add on points at Vero.  Enjoy them in good health!


----------



## Twinprincesses

Hanover I saw that Groupon for Squidlips but was a little unsure of what you could get off the menu.  What can you use it for?

We ate there last time and enjoyed it.


----------



## FormrCastMbr

A few things I wanted to share since just returning from the resort...  They have just set up 5 Xbox stations to the right of check in/guest services.  There is a book with all the games you can rent.  The kids had fun going down there when we had free time.  My husband too!

   Not sure if it's ever been mentioned but there is a nice deli walking distance from the resort called Penny Hill.  They are open breakfast and lunch.  We enjoy their heros instead of always getting food at Bleachers.  We also get delivery from Orchid island pizza when we're at the resort.  To get to either place, just take the walkway to the right of the fire pit and walk out the beach access gate.  You need a room card.

   A friend of mine just opened a raw/tiki bar in Fort Pierce called Bottoms Up Raw Bar.  It's a nice place to go have some eats and listen to music on the weekends.  They offer you catch it, we cook it too.  They are located right by the marina where the fishing boats go out.  We've fished there on the fort pierce lady.  Fun times!


----------



## bobbiwoz

DVC Jen said:


> Just found out a little while ago we passed ROFR - we are now Vero Beach owners!



Yay!


----------



## bbn1122

FormrCastMbr said:


> A few things I wanted to share since just returning from the resort...  They have just set up 5 Xbox stations to the right of check in/guest services.  There is a book with all the games you can rent.  The kids had fun going down there when we had free time.  My husband too!
> 
> Not sure if it's ever been mentioned but there is a nice deli walking distance from the resort called Penny Hill.  They are open breakfast and lunch.  We enjoy their heros instead of always getting food at Bleachers.  We also get delivery from Orchid island pizza when we're at the resort.  To get to either place, just take the walkway to the right of the fire pit and walk out the beach access gate.  You need a room card.
> 
> A friend of mine just opened a raw/tiki bar in Fort Pierce called Bottoms Up Raw Bar.  It's a nice place to go have some eats and listen to music on the weekends.  They offer you catch it, we cook it too.  They are located right by the marina where the fishing boats go out.  We've fished there on the fort pierce lady.  Fun times!



Thanks for the info.....we will be there next Sunday for 4 nights prior to our cruise!!!!


----------



## FormrCastMbr

bbn1122 said:


> Thanks for the info.....we will be there next Sunday for 4 nights prior to our cruise!!!!



You're welcome!  Have a great trip!  We did 4 nights after our cruise.  It was great!


----------



## DVC Jen

We love Vero after a cruise - seems to be the perfect fit.

As soon as we can book it we are planning on staying a week after our upcoming 4 night Disney cruise next June.


----------



## Hanover

Twinprincesses said:


> Hanover I saw that Groupon for Squidlips but was a little unsure of what you could get off the menu.  What can you use it for?
> 
> We ate there last time and enjoyed it.



The only items we could not order were the market price fish for the day, double scallops and the steak with the dry rub. You could get the regular sirloin though and regular scallops. We liked the menu and the actual restaurant in Melbourne beach  the best. They had more options on the menu including a really good kettle chips appetizer with balsamic vinegar and blue cheese (they didn't have it in Sebastian). The Melbourne restaurant was much larger and had a separate room with the bar and had a sax player and singer we could hear. The groupon we purchased allowed for 4 meals and 2 appetizers. We saved over $30 the first time we used it and about $15 at the Sebastian Squid lips. We purchased the groupons on our phones right at the restaurant after asking if we could use them. We had to use 2 different groupon accounts. They were not good on a Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Lakee911

Hi All,

  I'm new here! Heading out to Vero Beach for the third time. Wife, son (10weeks), and my folks are coming along. We'll be there Sunday through Friday. Can anyone recommend some good local-ish off-resort places to eat?

  We're already planning one maybe two nights at the Ocean Grill and possibly a meal at the Scampi Grill. We've still got some evenings to fill for dinner.

  Lunch on the way down will be at Old Florida Grill & Oyster House in Cacao, FL and on the way back at Chef Mickey's.

  Great forum! I typically post at ***********, but I'm glad I found this one.

Thanks!
Jason


----------



## RLRDA

I have read that you can do a guided tour with kayaks. Is this right at the resort or somewhere nearby? Has anyone done this and if so, was it worth it? Also, does anyone know if they offer stand up paddle boarding?

Thanks for any info....we leave in 10 days !


----------



## PammyK

RLRDA said:


> I have read that you can do a guided tour with kayaks. Is this right at the resort or somewhere nearby? Has anyone done this and if so, was it worth it? Also, does anyone know if they offer stand up paddle boarding?
> 
> Thanks for any info....we leave in 10 days !



There is a guided kayak excursion offered through the resort.  Last time I checked I believe it was $40/person for members and $45/person for non-members.  I did this once and besides nearly giving myself heat stroke, I really enjoyed it.  You'll meet at the resort and hop in a van.  When I went several years ago, we drove south on A1A for a while before arriving at the launch site.  We paddled south in the Indian River Lagoon to an island where we rested and enjoyed some snacks before heading back to the boat ramp.  Best part for me was getting back to the ramp we were greeted by a few manatees who almost seemed to be trying to help us back to shore.  

I'd definitely recommend being in decent shape (unlike me) as it can be somewhat strenuous, especially if you've never kayaked before.  The hardest part for me was working the rudder pedals with my feet inside the kayak.  I also strongly recommend wearing light colored clothing AND a light colored hat and applying a liberal coating of sunscreen on all exposed skin.  There is no shade out on the lagoon, so if there are no clouds you'll be in direct sunlight the entire time, with reflections off the water and you want light colored clothing to reflect the radiant energy rather dark clothing that will absorb it.  Also, get yourself well hydrated before setting out on the kayaks as you will sweat out in the sun.  

Regarding stand up paddle boards, Sea Breeze just added a pair to the beach rental options this summer.  They didn't have them when I was there for Memorial Day, but when I went down for Tour de Turtles, they were available.


----------



## Lakee911

I think it's available through the resort but it's off site. I've heard good things about it.


----------



## MrsH42608

Twinprincesses said:
			
		

> Hanover I saw that Groupon for Squidlips but was a little unsure of what you could get off the menu.  What can you use it for?
> 
> We ate there last time and enjoyed it.



I just got one the Groupons! Thanks for mentioning it,  we'll be there 4wks from today.  The one I bought is for 2 appetizers & 4 entrees for $55.


----------



## FormrCastMbr

Yes, there is a guided kayak your through the resort.  It's offsite but they shuttle you.  It's in the fort pierce area.  Just wanted to add, we did it last year and it's lots of fun!   Amanda who work I recreation and a lifeguard was our cm and we were met by a gentleman from the kayak tour.   We saw lots of manatees!


----------



## Gillyrose779

Hello and great thread!

We will be staying at Vero Beach for the first time this 11/26-11/29.

This will be during Thanksgiving as well as our 10 year anniversary.  It will be us and our two young boys.

I know there is a Thanksgiving buffet but is there anything else to know?  Does anyone have any ideas for something special I can do for my husband?


----------



## Hanover

MrsH42608 said:


> I just got one the Groupons! Thanks for mentioning it,  we'll be there 4wks from today.  The one I bought is for 2 appetizers & 4 entrees for $55.



You are welcome.

That's the one we also chose.

Have fun and enjoy!


----------



## Hanover

RLRDA said:


> I have read that you can do a guided tour with kayaks. Is this right at the resort or somewhere nearby? Has anyone done this and if so, was it worth it? Also, does anyone know if they offer stand up paddle boarding?
> 
> Thanks for any info....we leave in 10 days !



When I checked last week the kayak tours were $40 per person and offered on Tuesday and Thursdays from 8:45-12:45.They also had a 10 mile bike tour for $10 per person but I can't recall the days/times. They had fishing lessons too.

Every day you could meet a turtle watch biologist on the beach at 7AM. We never got up that early, so we didn't get to do this event.

The camp fire sing alongs/s'mores were Mon/Wed/Fri/Saturday.


----------



## RLRDA

PammyK said:


> There is a guided kayak excursion offered through the resort.  Last time I checked I believe it was $40/person for members and $45/person for non-members.  I did this once and besides nearly giving myself heat stroke, I really enjoyed it.  You'll meet at the resort and hop in a van.  When I went several years ago, we drove south on A1A for a while before arriving at the launch site.  We paddled south in the Indian River Lagoon to an island where we rested and enjoyed some snacks before heading back to the boat ramp.  Best part for me was getting back to the ramp we were greeted by a few manatees who almost seemed to be trying to help us back to shore.
> 
> I'd definitely recommend being in decent shape (unlike me) as it can be somewhat strenuous, especially if you've never kayaked before.  The hardest part for me was working the rudder pedals with my feet inside the kayak.  I also strongly recommend wearing light colored clothing AND a light colored hat and applying a liberal coating of sunscreen on all exposed skin.  There is no shade out on the lagoon, so if there are no clouds you'll be in direct sunlight the entire time, with reflections off the water and you want light colored clothing to reflect the radiant energy rather dark clothing that will absorb it.  Also, get yourself well hydrated before setting out on the kayaks as you will sweat out in the sun.
> 
> Regarding stand up paddle boards, Sea Breeze just added a pair to the beach rental options this summer.  They didn't have them when I was there for Memorial Day, but when I went down for Tour de Turtles, they were available.





Lakee911 said:


> I think it's available through the resort but it's off site. I've heard good things about it.





FormrCastMbr said:


> Yes, there is a guided kayak your through the resort.  It's offsite but they shuttle you.  It's in the fort pierce area.  Just wanted to add, we did it last year and it's lots of fun!   Amanda who work I recreation and a lifeguard was our cm and we were met by a gentleman from the kayak tour.   We saw lots of manatees!



Thanks for the replies! I have gone kayaking a few times in the past so I know what to expect but I don't recall having to operate a rudder (just paddling). We will definitely check out the specifics once we get there as well as the paddle boarding (which is a request of DS15).


----------



## RLRDA

Hanover said:


> When I checked last week the kayak tours were $40 per person and offered on Tuesday and Thursdays from 8:45-12:45.They also had a 10 mile bike tour for $10 per person but I can't recall the days/times. They had fishing lessons too.
> 
> Every day you could meet a turtle watch biologist on the beach at 7AM. We never got up that early, so we didn't get to do this event.
> 
> The camp fire sing alongs/s'mores were Mon/Wed/Fri/Saturday.



Great info, thanks! Might be worth it to set the alarm one day for the turtles...I can always take a nap on the beach later.

I'm looking forward to a low key vacation  with some fun things mixed in.


----------



## lcataldimay

Good morning. I am currently at Vero and have some bread, lunchmeat, milk, and cheese that I would like to give to someone. Please private message me if you are interested.


----------



## PammyK

RLRDA said:


> Great info, thanks! Might be worth it to set the alarm one day for the turtles...I can always take a nap on the beach later.
> 
> I'm looking forward to a low key vacation  with some fun things mixed in.


 
While you can't guarantee any nearby nesting or hatching activity to survey on any given morning, IMO it is still worth it to set the alarm and get out to meet the Disney's Animal Programs Cast Member one morning.  Give yourself a few extra minutes and you'll also be able to enjoy sunrise on the beach.  

if early morning doesn't work, on Tuesday evenings, the Animal Programs Cast Member gives a turtle presentation in Community Hall.  It is usually at 7pm.


----------



## bbn1122

PammyK said:


> While you can't guarantee any nearby nesting or hatching activity to survey on any given morning, IMO it is still worth it to set the alarm and get out to meet the Disney's Animal Programs Cast Member one morning.  Give yourself a few extra minutes and you'll also be able to enjoy sunrise on the beach.
> 
> if early morning doesn't work, on Tuesday evenings, the Animal Programs Cast Member gives a turtle presentation in Community Hall.  It is usually at 7pm.



Thanks for your insight.  We will be there next Sunday for 4 nights.  I am hoping to get my middle son, the animal lover to get up with me one morning and meet the biologist.


----------



## Hopefully

We are planning our October visit today and I have a few questions. I should know, as this is our 3rd Vero visit, but I plead ignorance
I think I read that they have discontinued the Thursday evening seafood buffet. Is that correct?
I have now been diagnosed with moderate to severe COPD and am on supplemental oxygen, as needed (More than I like). I am trying to problem solve walking/getting to the beach (to be with DH who loves the beach) Can I reserve a beach lounger, umbrella and chair for the 6 days we will be there. The value for me is getting a chair/lounger right at the bottom of the stairs. I know I will be short of breath and I am trying to manage.
Thanks for your help


----------



## PammyK

Hopefully said:


> We are planning our October visit today and I have a few questions. I should know, as this is our 3rd Vero visit, but I plead ignorance
> I think I read that they have discontinued the Thursday evening seafood buffet. Is that correct?
> I have now been diagnosed with moderate to severe COPD and am on supplemental oxygen, as needed (More than I like). I am trying to problem solve walking/getting to the beach (to be with DH who loves the beach) Can I reserve a beach lounger, umbrella and chair for the 6 days we will be there. The value for me is getting a chair/lounger right at the bottom of the stairs. I know I will be short of breath and I am trying to manage.
> Thanks for your help


Unfortunately, you can't pre-reserve for all 6 days at once.  That said, the Sea Breeze guys are really accommodating and once they know your needs/preferences, they'll try to keep you in the same spot everyday.  It is usually the same couple of guys, so they get to know the guests pretty quickly.


----------



## FormrCastMbr

Hopefully said:


> We are planning our October visit today and I have a few questions. I should know, as this is our 3rd Vero visit, but I plead ignorance I think I read that they have discontinued the Thursday evening seafood buffet. Is that correct? I have now been diagnosed with moderate to severe COPD and am on supplemental oxygen, as needed (More than I like). I am trying to problem solve walking/getting to the beach (to be with DH who loves the beach) Can I reserve a beach lounger, umbrella and chair for the 6 days we will be there. The value for me is getting a chair/lounger right at the bottom of the stairs. I know I will be short of breath and I am trying to manage. Thanks for your help



We were just in vero last week and guests were reserving spots the night before.


----------



## bbn1122

For anyone at VB now or recently, how warm is the ocean water?  And how was your weather.  We will be there this Sunday.....thanks?. And how was the surf?

Also someone mentioned the wave runner rentals were one vehicle at a time. Meaning you could rent two at one time to go out together.  Is this true?


----------



## FormrCastMbr

We were there 7/31 - 8/4 and the weather was beautiful most of the time.  Some rain at night a a sprinkle on a couple day for no longer than 15 minutes.  The surf was rough one day but the others were normal.  

I only saw one wave runner going out at a time.  Not sure if this is the norm.  They only had 2 running and one was used for the banana rides.


----------



## Hopefully

FormrCastMbr said:


> We were just in vero last week and guests were reserving spots the night before.



Thank You for your reply. I really am worrying about this. Needing the supplemental oxygen is new to me and I am learning to cope. Not having to walk too far to get to the stairs is important. I'm hoping and praying I can still do it. I will be short of breath going up the stairs, but I don't want to be short of breath when I reach the stairs.
One other question. How is the beach? Is there a "Cliff" in the sand to get to the water. A few years ago, after a major storm, there was an 8 foot cliff to climb from the ocean up to the rest of the beach. I know I won't be able to do that if it is there now.
Thanks in Advance


----------



## Hopefully

FormrCastMbr said:


> We were just in vero last week and guests were reserving spots the night before.



Duplicate Sorry


----------



## Belle & Ariel

Hopefully said:


> Thank You for your reply. I really am worrying about this. Needing the supplemental oxygen is new to me and I am learning to cope. Not having to walk too far to get to the stairs is important. I'm hoping and praying I can still do it. I will be short of breath going up the stairs, but I don't want to be short of breath when I reach the stairs.
> One other question. How is the beach? Is there a "Cliff" in the sand to get to the water. A few years ago, after a major storm, there was an 8 foot cliff to climb from the ocean up to the rest of the beach. I know I won't be able to do that if it is there now.
> Thanks in Advance



The cliff was gone when we were there in May.


----------



## FormrCastMbr

There was no cliff last week.  The guys (Tino and Brian were there last week...Tino has been working there for the 4 years we've been going there) that supply the chairs are very accommodating and I'm sure they will help you with your request.   Wishing you all the best for a nice vacation!


----------



## ali in wonderland

Ok so we just booked our trip to VB for 10/20-23.  We got an ocean view inn room.  It's just DH and me.  So excited!  Tell me everything I need to know.  Good eats, fun stuff, favorite part of resort I want to hear it all.


----------



## RSHEALAND

Gillyrose779 said:


> Hello and great thread!
> 
> We will be staying at Vero Beach for the first time this 11/26-11/29.
> 
> This will be during Thanksgiving as well as our 10 year anniversary.  It will be us and our two young boys.
> 
> I know there is a Thanksgiving buffet but is there anything else to know?  Does anyone have any ideas for something special I can do for my husband?



You have been added to rollcall, enjoy your first stay


----------



## RSHEALAND

ali in wonderland said:


> Ok so we just booked our trip to VB for 10/20-23.  We got an ocean view inn room.  It's just DH and me.  So excited!  Tell me everything I need to know.  Good eats, fun stuff, favorite part of resort I want to hear it all.



You have been added to rollcall, enjoy your stay


----------



## Twinprincesses

Question about towels... Does the hotel have towels we can take to the beach?


----------



## ali in wonderland

Is there a disney vero beach fan club Facebook page?


----------



## CTdaizy

Twinprincesses there are pool/beach towels in the rooms. And you can exchange them by the pool for clean ones. We are in a one bedroom, there are 4 towels here.


----------



## starwart

Can someone help me. Which room and which floor should we request for an ocean view inn studio we recently booked. We would like to have a clear unobstructed view of the beach. Thanks all.


----------



## downontheBW

We've eaten at Shutters a few times but thinking of trying Sonya's.  I can't find a recent menu online.  Does anyone have a link they can share?

Thanks!


----------



## DVC Jen

starwart said:


> Can someone help me. Which room and which floor should we request for an ocean view inn studio we recently booked. We would like to have a clear unobstructed view of the beach. Thanks all.



Definitely ask for 3rd or 4th ( think there is a 4th) floor.


----------



## FormrCastMbr

DVC Jen said:


> Definitely ask for 3rd or 4th ( think there is a 4th) floor.



Just make sure to ask for a room with an open slatted balcony.  Some balconies have a solid "railing" obstructing the view when you are sitting down.


----------



## TLPL

We will be checking in next Thursday till Sunday. since the Kayak Adventure only offer on Thursday mornings and Tuesdays, does anyone know if there are any place we can book our own? The tour sounds awesome!


----------



## FormrCastMbr

TLPL said:


> We will be checking in next Thursday till Sunday. since the Kayak Adventure only offer on Thursday mornings and Tuesdays, does anyone know if there are any place we can book our own? The tour sounds awesome!



This looks fun!

http://www.aboutkayaks.net


----------



## Sorcerina

Can anyone tell me about the merchandice. Will there be T-Shirts, Pins??


----------



## FormrCastMbr

Sorcerina said:


> Can anyone tell me about the merchandice. Will there be T-Shirts, Pins??



The store has a nice selection of everything you listed.  It not a huge selection but nice.  Mainly Dvc and Vero beach shirts.


----------



## TLPL

FormrCastMbr said:


> This looks fun!
> 
> http://www.aboutkayaks.net



Cool! is this the same company Disney work with? Too bad we will only be there for two full days. Seems like there are so much to do!.


----------



## disneyaggies

Do any of the Deluxe Studios have beach views?  If so any recommendations as to what to request?  
#romanticweekendwithdh


----------



## Sorcerina

FormrCastMbr said:


> The store has a nice selection of everything you listed.  It not a huge selection but nice.  Mainly Dvc and Vero beach shirts.


Sounds great, thanks


----------



## starwart

FormrCastMbr said:
			
		

> Just make sure to ask for a room with an open slatted balcony.  Some balconies have a solid "railing" obstructing the view when you are sitting down.



Thank you all for your help


----------



## Twinprincesses

What is a not miss thing to do at or in the Vero area?


----------



## tommyvr

Anyone have any chairs to pass on?  Let me know, we are here till Saturday?  Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Pumbas

Looking forward to my first stay at VB. We will be checking in on Nov. 16 & out on the 19th. I reserved 2 studio inn rooms (2 queen beds). If I understand correctly, the best of these rooms are corner rooms? Are they only on the 2nd floor?


----------



## bbn1122

At VB  right now.  We have been here since Sunday.  The weather has been great we are in a 2 bedroom lock off in Building 15,1536 and 1537.  We have a view of the ocean looking south and over the end cottages.

We ate lunch the first day on the deck of the Green Cabin Room.  It was delicious.....Mahi Mahiy BLTs.....hot pretzel appetizers....Pulled Pork Sandwiches....great! 

We went to the Publix the first night.   We eat breakfast and lunch in our villa, very relaxing.

We went to Squid Lips tonight for dinner.  Loved It....great service....food was fantastic....Coconut Shrimp and Bacon wrapped scallops for starters.....Crab and Lobster cakes, Stuffed Shrimp, Spiced rub sirloin steak and Jerk Chicken all were very good.  Loved the setting.....nice breeze....water views!

We rented chairs and umbrella for Mon-Wed.   We love having the shade and comfy loungers.

DH and DSs participated in Slide Races at Pool last night.  

The resort is very beautiful.   The area is really high end, some very exclusive looking resorts and communities.  

Thanks to everyone for all your advise and ideas in this thread.   We will definitely be back.

Shout out to Tino at the beach rentals ......he does a great job!:


----------



## ali in wonderland

bbn1122 said:


> At VB  right now.  We have been here since Sunday.  The weather has been great we are in a 2 bedroom lock off in Building 15,1536 and 1537.  We have a view of the ocean looking south and over the end cottages.  We ate lunch the first day on the deck of the Green Cabin Room.  It was delicious.....Mahi Mahiy BLTs.....hot pretzel appetizers....Pulled Pork Sandwiches....great!  We went to the Publix the first night.   We eat breakfast and lunch in our villa, very relaxing.  We went to Squid Lips tonight for dinner.  Loved It....great service....food was fantastic....Coconut Shrimp and Bacon wrapped scallops for starters.....Crab and Lobster cakes, Stuffed Shrimp, Spiced rub sirloin steak and Jerk Chicken all were very good.  Loved the setting.....nice breeze....water views!  We rented chairs and umbrella for Mon-Wed.   We love having the shade and comfy loungers.  DH and DSs participated in Slide Races at Pool last night.  The resort is very beautiful.   The area is really high end, some very exclusive looking resorts and communities.  Thanks to everyone for all your advise and ideas in this thread.   We will definitely be back.  Shout out to Tino at the beach rentals ......he does a great job!:



Thanks for the post.  So looking forward to our first stay in October.  Enjoy the rest of your trip.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Instead of HHI, we find ourselves going to VB in 3 weeks.  I have to read about the seafood buffet...we arrive on a Thursday, is that when it is?


----------



## RLRDA

We arrived on Monday (first time here!) and leave for OKW on Friday. We are enjoying the resort and will most definitely return! We did an airboat ride thru Gator Bait which was a blast...trying Squid Lips tonight (got the groupon that some were mentioning). Love the beach...never crowded. DS15 tried the stand up paddle board that you can rent at the beach. Might try the jet ski tomorrow.

If anyone wants to use them, we have 3 sand chairs & 3 boogie boards that we inherited from guests checking out. We are using them until tomorrow (Thurs) afternoon.


----------



## tommyvr

bobbiwoz said:


> Instead of HHI, we find ourselves going to VB in 3 weeks.  I have to read about the seafood buffet...we arrive on a Thursday, is that when it is?



Unfortunately, the Thursday Night Buffet has been discontinued.  The front desk said it was due to too much waste.

I must say, the Sunday Brunch is very good and has some of the same items that the Thursday Buffet had.  (Ex: Shrimp and Crab Legs)

Enjoy your visit.  We are here now and absolutely love it.  This is our 7th trip here and we are looking to book again.


----------



## keliblue

bobbiwoz said:


> Instead of HHI, we find ourselves going to VB in 3 weeks.  I have to read about the seafood buffet...we arrive on a Thursday, is that when it is?




We will be ther too for the weekend


----------



## Murron

Three more weeks until we arrive in Vero.   It can't come soon enough!


----------



## keliblue

Murron said:


> Three more weeks until we arrive in Vero.   It can't come soon enough!



Will have my green Mickey poolside. See ya there.


----------



## missycj96

RLRDA said:


> We arrived on Monday (first time here!) and leave for OKW on Friday. We are enjoying the resort and will most definitely return! We did an airboat ride thru Gator Bait which was a blast...trying Squid Lips tonight (got the groupon that some were mentioning). Love the beach...never crowded. DS15 tried the stand up paddle board that you can rent at the beach. Might try the jet ski tomorrow.
> 
> If anyone wants to use them, we have 3 sand chairs & 3 boogie boards that we inherited from guests checking out. We are using them until tomorrow (Thurs) afternoon.



Sent you a message - i'd love the chairs


----------



## bobbiwoz

tommyvr said:


> Unfortunately, the Thursday Night Buffet has been discontinued.  The front desk said it was due to too much waste.
> 
> I must say, the Sunday Brunch is very good and has some of the same items that the Thursday Buffet had.  (Ex: Shrimp and Crab Legs)
> 
> Enjoy your visit.  We are here now and absolutely love it.  This is our 7th trip here and we are looking to book again.



Thanks for the information.  We will most likely stay around WDW longer on Thursday.


----------



## Cmbar

We just got back on Saturday and wanted to just give a few pointers for those heading there.

First it is a pretty resort although the rooms are a bit dated.  We had a two bedroom dedicated in Bldg 15 on the first floor so no views of anything but it was nice and quiet.  Air conditioning works almost too good!  Can get very cold so we had to keep adjusting.

On the day we checked in around 2pm our room was not ready.  We checked back at about 4:30 since we hadn't gotten a text and it still wasn't ready.  They apologized and gave us a free meal for our whole party at the Green Cabin Room.  Thought that was nice.

BRING BUG SPRAY, BRING BUG SPRAY, BRING BUG SPRAY.

This was my most disappointing thing about the trip. The No-See-Ums were bad.  Most of us got bitten quite badly just sitting on the back porch and when we went to play tennis across the street. At Dusk we got bitten a lot at the pool.  We were here in October two years ago and didn't get bitten so it may just be the time of the year.

We cooked in our Villa two nights (stopped at the Shops of Sebastian Publix at intersection of SR512 and SR510 (90th ave). Nice Publix and right on way to the resort from 95.

The Pizza at Orchid Island Pizza was VERY good. We all liked it and agreed we would definitely get again.  Pizzas were large and a Very easy walk across the street to pick up. No need to get it delivered unless it is raining.

We took advantage of the Tennis courts and Basketball courts while there and thought it was a nice option to have there. They have basketballs and Tennis racquets there to check out for free.

All in all it is a nice resort.  The pool was crowded but it is Summer so that is to be expected.  They did close the pool each of the afternoons for storms but they passed quickly. The Beach had plenty of rooms. We drove down so we had our own chairs and umbrella and there was plenty of room to set up. Water was perfect temperature.

We were only there for four nights and then went to VGF.  I suggest going to VB before VGF!  Those new Villas are absolutely breathtaking!


----------



## denjules

Hi, We coming to VB in November on our next trip from the UK after a few weeks at SSR and are so looking forward to the beach. But I am concerned about these no-see-ums - how bad are they this time of year? what do people reckon is the best prevention? Do they come in the room if you leave your balcony doors open?


----------



## Cmbar

denjules said:


> Hi, We coming to VB in November on our next trip from the UK after a few weeks at SSR and are so looking forward to the beach. But I am concerned about these no-see-ums - how bad are they this time of year? what do people reckon is the best prevention? Do they come in the room if you leave your balcony doors open?



I don't remember them when we went in October. It may have been that we were here in the summer or it may be that my family is prone to those little buggers liking us!  If you are diligent to put on spray or even wipe you legs and arms with baby wipes it might be good.  We only got them on our arms and legs so they don't go through bathing suits or stuff.  I wouldn't not come back but maybe do some research on the best thing to bring to keep them from you.  

The resort is lovely so I hope you have wonderful weather.  We usually have great weather at the end of Oct beginning of November!


----------



## Murron

keliblue said:


> Will have my green Mickey poolside. See ya there.



I'll look for you there!!!


----------



## CruznLexi

We are heading back to VB for 2 nights prior to the double dip cruise on the Dream. Just got back from DHHIR. We had 2 nights at 2 different resorts at AKV and KV and just did not sound appealing. So we opted to go back to VB. Can't wait! Any recent menus available


----------



## kaulds

Do not ever send your kids on the teen night, my kids and their friend went on teen night, which they did last year and it was free!!!!! This trip it cost 20 dollars per kid, so we sent 4 kids, from our family, tonight there was a total of 7 kids. My kids were so disappointed and they played trivia, which we do at the pool for free, they did archery for 15 minutes and then ate pizza, they said hey couldn't do a camp fire because it would cost money. This is a complete waste of money my kids were so bored and were glad it was over, last year they had a blast with almost the same amount of kids there.....


----------



## magicmommy

CruznLexi said:


> We are heading back to VB for 2 nights prior to the double dip cruise on the Dream. Just got back from DHHIR. We had 2 nights at 2 different resorts at AKV and KV and just did not sound appealing. So we opted to go back to VB. Can't wait! Any recent menus available



We just decided to go to VB for a few night before the double dip too.


----------



## Flossbolna

I started to check out this thread as we are considering staying at VB before a cruise. And now I see that this appears to be a popular combination! 

How is the drive up to Port Canaveral? How long does it take?


----------



## CruznLexi

It takes about an hour. Much easier drive than from WDW.


----------



## Flossbolna

CruznLexi said:


> It takes about an hour. Much easier drive than from WDW.



Thanks! That sounds great! And I would get to stay at another DVC resort that is new to me!


----------



## CruznLexi

2 to 3 nights max is all you need. Really nice pool too.


----------



## JCMHutch

Hanover said:


> While at Squid Lips in Melbourne, we saw that they had a groupon and were able to save about $30 that night. We also were able to buy another groupon and use it in Sebastian.


 
Thanks for the heads up on the Groupon!!  We were able to get one this morning for our October trip.  DH is really looking forward to going there for dinner.


----------



## aclov

Hi we just checked out today after spending 3 nights and prior to that we were at Saratoga for 3 nights.   Doing the parks first with all that walking than going to VB was such a nice relief.  We had one bedrooms at both resorts and was hoping for OV at VB but we were close to pool and beach in room 1415.  I took bug spray but we didn't feel any biting but something did bite me on my pointer finger as I have little red dots!  We enjoyed Captains Hiram's the dining area and sandbar, nice band music and souvenir glasses.  We first stopped at CVS but later found a Super Walmart wish we would of found that first.  We bought 2 chairs we left they were the small beach chairs that sunk in the sand and very hard to get up, next time I might rent.  They only had one wave runner it was $65 for 1/2 hour which my DH and step-son drove. Our room wasn't ready when we go there at 4 and they did compensate us meals at Green Cabin which was nice, check it out for  a drink its a neat spot.  There's a souvenir shop by Burger King w/Vero Beach tshirts and souvenirs.   We loved the resort, it was our first time and can't wait to return!


----------



## downontheBW

denjules said:


> Hi, We coming to VB in November on our next trip from the UK after a few weeks at SSR and are so looking forward to the beach. But I am concerned about these no-see-ums - how bad are they this time of year? what do people reckon is the best prevention? Do they come in the room if you leave your balcony doors open?



We've visited VB for the last 4 years in early November and have never experienced no-see-ums.  Hopefully, they're just seasonal.


----------



## Hanover

JCMHutch said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the Groupon!!  We were able to get one this morning for our October trip.  DH is really looking forward to going there for dinner.



You are very welcome!

It's really good--enjoy!


----------



## bobbiwoz

http://campaign.r20.constantcontact...cddd3&ch=73c50050-dd8b-11e3-9f10-d4ae529cddd3

I am posting from the a Dream, from DVC's Member Cruise!

Beautiful weather, great time!

Bobbi


----------



## missycj96

I have 4 beach chairs an umbrella and boogie boards to pass along Thursday or Friday. I can also give you some today or Wednesday as we don't need them all while we're here. Pm me if you want them.


----------



## Belle & Ariel

missycj96 said:


> I have 4 beach chairs an umbrella and boogie boards to pass along Thursday or Friday. I can also give you some today or Wednesday as we don't need them all while we're here. Pm me if you want them.



We don't need any but what is the ocean like this week?  Red flags up?  I saw today about riptides along coast from Christobal.


----------



## missycj96

Earlier in the week it was perfect. Yesterday and today the waves were strong. I wouldn't let my young kids swim in the ocean with these big waves.  I don't know about flags. Tonight the waves were crashing hard. But even yesterday with the rougher ocean, I walked on the beach in the morning and it was nice.


----------



## NJmouse

Will be there on Tuesday 9/2.  First time staying at VB but have visited several times.  Then up to our home away from home Boardwalk on Saturday!


----------



## PammyK

missycj96 said:


> Earlier in the week it was perfect. Yesterday and today the waves were strong. I wouldn't let my young kids swim in the ocean with these big waves.  I don't know about flags. Tonight the waves were crashing hard. But even yesterday with the rougher ocean, I walked on the beach in the morning and it was nice.


If you look north toward the public guarded beach, you should see a flag posted.  
Green means calm conditions and low threat of danger from rip currents or strong waves.
Yellow is a moderate threat for rip currents/strong waves so swim with caution. 
Red means strong currents and high surf and all but the strongest swimmers should think twice before venturing into the water. A double red flag means no swimming is permitted.   
Purple means dangerous sea life (jelly fish, sharks, etc) is present.

Generally you'll only have one flag for the surf conditions themselves (unless you get a double red) and that flag might be accompanied by a purple flag if marine life is an issue.


----------



## Belle & Ariel

PammyK said:


> If you look north toward the public guarded beach, you should see a flag posted.
> Green means calm conditions and low threat of danger from rip currents or strong waves.
> Yellow is a moderate threat for rip currents/strong waves so swim with caution.
> Red means strong currents and high surf and all but the strongest swimmers should think twice before venturing into the water. A double red flag means no swimming is permitted.
> Purple means dangerous sea life (jelly fish, sharks, etc) is present.
> 
> Generally you'll only have one flag for the surf conditions themselves (unless you get a double red) and that flag might be accompanied by a purple flag if marine life is an issue.



The easiest way to find the flag is when you are walking down the ramp to the beach, look to the left of the beach rental shack.


----------



## missycj96

The flag is red- I checked. Any takers on any sand chairs, boogie boards or umbrella - can pass them on today through Friday?


----------



## PammyK

missycj96 said:


> The flag is red- I checked. Any takers on any sand chairs, boogie boards or umbrella - can pass them on today through Friday?



Oh, how I hope the ocean calms down by Saturday for my vacation.  The pool is nice, but the ocean is so much more refreshing so I want to be able to enjoy spending time in the water.  

You're so kind to offer to pass on your beach gear.  If I was arriving earlier and wasn't such a klutz I'd take you up on the offer of a boogie board.  However, me trying to use a boogie board is just fodder for a show like America's Funniest Home Videos, so I stick with straight up body surfing.


----------



## dizneyfan23

Can you check-in online for Vero? Such as putting in when you plan to arrive.

First time staying there, so very excited.


----------



## missycj96

Yes. It's the same check in screen as check in for other resorts.


----------



## Belle & Ariel

dizneyfan23 said:


> Can you check-in online for Vero? Such as putting in when you plan to arrive.
> 
> First time staying there, so very excited.





missycj96 said:


> Yes. It's the same check in screen as check in for other resorts.



I think though you can only check in 10 days prior.  We are going to WDW first and were able to do check in quite a while ago.  Going to Vero in 2 weeks and it is not available yet.


----------



## DVC Jen

does the resort ever post that on the chalk board thing they have at the surf shack>  (the color of the flag and what it means)?  It would be nice.


----------



## missycj96

Does anyone want beach chairs, boogie board and an umbrella today?


----------



## TLPL

missycj96 said:


> Does anyone want beach chairs, boogie board and an umbrella today?



Sure! Let me send you a message, missycj.


----------



## Sorcerina

Belle & Ariel said:


> I think though you can only check in 10 days prior.  We are going to WDW first and were able to do check in quite a while ago.  Going to Vero in 2 weeks and it is not available yet.


You can link the reservation to your MDE an check in online 60 days ahead.


----------



## RSHEALAND

Sorry i've been slacking with the picture of the day. Crazy work schedule, a lack of pictures from my March trip and trying not to duplicate. If anyone wants to add some go right ahead. I am counting down to my October trip and I will be sure to take plenty more. Its almost dinner time so I will post some food pictures
Shutters










 





Sonya's


----------



## cocoachip

Is it possible to visit the resort and eat at Shutters (without room reservations)?  We will be visiting family that is close by and are interested in taking a look around.  TIA for any help!


----------



## floridafam

Cocoachip, 

Yes! We eat at Shutters, go to the spa, Green Cabin Room, etc. and we are locals.


----------



## Enna

Are the no-see-ums only there in certain months?


----------



## PammyK

Just home from my last scheduled visit to DVBR for 2014 and I miss it already.  

They are currently doing some work on the laundry/vending room on the 4th floor of the Inn Building and the letter left in my room said to go to one of the Villas buildings for those services.  The letter didn't say how long the facilities would be down but they still had the letters at the front desk to give to arriving guests.  This was a bit frustrating, especially with the new refrigerators not having a freezer section (like the one in my room), but the housekeeping and front desk Cast Members are trying to minimize the impact to Inn guests.  

And finally, a shout out to the resort's awesome recreation/lifeguard Cast Members.  These folks really are the heart and soul of DVBR and were a great source of fun and entertainment each day, whether at the poolside activities or the campfire sing-along or in the lobby when the pool deck had to be closed due to inclement weather.  So a big thanks to each and every one of them for allowing me, and all the other guests, become part of their family during our vacations.  Each day was truly a little more magical because of them.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Thank you PammyK for your update!  For once we have booked a 1 bedroom, so we at least will not be inconvenienced by the Inn's laundry room.

I agree that the CMs at VB are among the best Disney had!


----------



## lucas

Can't wait!  Just booked a weekend in November.  1st time staying at VB!


----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## PammyK

Photo bump...

September Sunrise


----------



## keliblue

Arriving Thursday. Yahoo!


----------



## Belle & Ariel

keliblue said:


> Arriving Thursday. Yahoo!



Us too!!!


----------



## PammyK

keliblue said:


> Arriving Thursday. Yahoo!



I can't deny - I'm a little jealous.  I don't go back until May.  

Have a wonderful stay!


----------



## lucas

This coming November will be our 1st trip to VB.  Couple of questions:

Is there pin trading?  Anything organized or just with CMs?

Is it here a refillable mug program?  Is it the same type of system that they have at WDW?


----------



## lucas

oops


----------



## surgefest

Does anyone know what the different names are for the cottages??? and where each one is located?  Just curious. I had heard they had names and not room numbers?  Also if anyone has photos of the insides that would be awesome.  Any suggestions on which cottage locations are "better" than others? I know its subjective.  just for your opinions. Thanks!


----------



## missycj96

There is definitely pin trading. It is on the activity schedule. There is a large pin book that they take out. Both my girls were able to trade for pins that they liked.


----------



## dreamlinda

surgefest said:


> Does anyone know what the different names are for the cottages??? and where each one is located?  Just curious. I had heard they had names and not room numbers?  Also if anyone has photos of the insides that would be awesome.  Any suggestions on which cottage locations are "better" than others? I know its subjective.  just for your opinions. Thanks!



The map on page one shows the Cottages and their numbers (I think they also have names).  From the map you can see their position to the pool, etc.  The closer to the pool the more activity/noise.


----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## PammyK

RSHEALAND said:


>



Gorgeous!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Elsa is tied for the lead in the Tour de Turtles marathon!!

http://www.conserveturtles.org/stctmp.php


----------



## Belle & Ariel

Flags today

I will actually start with yesterday afternoon--the yellow flag was up.

This morning about 10 it was double red flags.  I saw somethings jumping out of the water near the public beach.  It was fish and small sharks.  The waves were a little rough, but not a drastic change from the yellow conditions yesterday.
By 11 the sharks were gone, waves calm, and a yellow flag.  
At about 2 the double red were back up.  Waves picked up a little, but not what I would consider double red.  Several were in the water, including us and it was not bad at all.
The double red was changed to a single red a few minutes later and stayed that till after 5 when I think they take it down.
The beach is very nice though not as clear as when we were here in May. I think the water is warmer than the pool.


----------



## whitepicketfence

Anyone have a current menu for the Green Cabin Room?  Or someone there willing to take and post a picture? Everything I can find online is at least a year old.  Thanks.


----------



## BoardWalkBelle

hi. I am staying at VB for the first time in a few weeks, in an ocean view inn room. Question: Does the lobby staircase go to all four floors(I have an aversion to elevators and avoid them whenever possible). I want to request the best view possible, any tips? Also, can anyone recommend any beach front eating places for dinner off property?? Thanks!


----------



## whitepicketfence

The stairs only go to the 2nd floor so if you want to avoid the elevator, request a room on the 2nd floor.  We have only stayed on the 2nd floor while in the Inn and I thought the views were fantastic.  Can't help with restaurants as we love parking the car and staying put.  Have fun!


----------



## TeriofTerror

Random question: does anyone do the drive down A1A from 528?  I'm more in the mood for some scenery and local flavor than just a quicker inland route. Or is this just a very ill-considered notion?


----------



## jennifer in canada

Anyone have info about the turtle walks on the beach? Are they still going on this time of year? We head down there in about 2 weeks time and just curious...


----------



## Belle & Ariel

whitepicketfence said:


> Anyone have a current menu for the Green Cabin Room?  Or someone there willing to take and post a picture? Everything I can find online is at least a year old.  Thanks.



They do have a new menu they gave us at check in.  They are calling it a tapas menu.  I pitched it and did not go there.  I don't know how much of the day it is open.  It seemed dark often when we passed by.


----------



## Belle & Ariel

jennifer in canada said:


> Anyone have info about the turtle walks on the beach? Are they still going on this time of year? We head down there in about 2 weeks time and just curious...



There was a little cart with 2 people who drove by each morning.  There was a meet the biologist at 7 each morning but  Saturday.  There is the sea turtle presentation at Community Hall Tuesday night at 7.  There was a beach walk Friday morning at 8:30.
There were nearly 10 of the nests marked off.  A few had red sticks in addition to the 3 staking it with a date.  I wonder if they have hatched???


----------



## Belle & Ariel

TeriofTerror said:


> Random question: does anyone do the drive down A1A from 528?  I'm more in the mood for some scenery and local flavor than just a quicker inland route. Or is this just a very ill-considered notion?



Yesterday we drove A1A north 7 miles to Sebastian Inlet State Park.  There is foliage the whole way and we never saw the beach.  There were not a lot of stoplights and the speed limit was 45.
I would prefer the highway.


----------



## whitepicketfence

Belle & Ariel said:


> They do have a new menu they gave us at check in.  They are calling it a tapas menu.  I pitched it and did not go there.  I don't know how much of the day it is open.  It seemed dark often when we passed by.



Thanks!  I like the tapas menus at WDW and a change is nice.  If you are still at Vero, pop in.  While I agree the bar itself is a little dark, the patio is a great place to have a snack or drink, esp in the late afternoon when the sea breeze picks up. Or watch a thunderstorm.  Or in the evening, when the moon is out.  Yes, we love the Green Cabin Room!


----------



## TeriofTerror

Belle & Ariel said:


> Yesterday we drove A1A north 7 miles to Sebastian Inlet State Park.  There is foliage the whole way and we never saw the beach.  There were not a lot of stoplights and the speed limit was 45.
> I would prefer the highway.


Thanks!


----------



## DVCTigger

We are also interested in the restaurants and food options in the area.  The website is showing the grills are charcoal, I can only assume this is correct?  Are there grilling utensils available?

Are there restaurants in the area that are must dos?  We eat fish, but are not big fish people.  What about the DVC restaurants?  Shutters?  Sonya's?  Any recent menus?  Thoughts and suggestions appreciated.  TIA


----------



## JessseJ

PammyK said:


> I can't deny - I'm a little jealous.  I don't go back until May.
> 
> Have a wonderful stay!



We are visiting for the first time in May! We are a little nervous, our daughter is NOT a beach kid (though DH and I LOVE it) so we are already trying to find things to do in the area.


----------



## dhelin

JessseJ said:


> We are visiting for the first time in May! We are a little nervous, our daughter is NOT a beach kid (though DH and I LOVE it) so we are already trying to find things to do in the area.


i hear the pool is nice and the CM are awesome---lots of activities for kids!


----------



## FormrCastMbr

JessseJ said:


> We are visiting for the first time in May! We are a little nervous, our daughter is NOT a beach kid (though DH and I LOVE it) so we are already trying to find things to do in the area.



There is plenty to do that is non beach.  We really enjoyed the kayak trip, fishing on the fort pierce lady and the treasure museum.  All pretty close.  There are so many activities by the pool as well. Ping pong, shuffleboard, mini golf, bike rentals.  I'm sure you all will have a blast!


----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## lucas

BoardWalkBelle said:


> hi. I am staying at VB for the first time in a few weeks, in an ocean view inn room. Question: Does the lobby staircase go to all four floors(I have an aversion to elevators and avoid them whenever possible). I want to request the best view possible, any tips? *Also, can anyone recommend any beach front eating places for dinner off property?? *Thanks!



I'm also interested in finding out about this.


----------



## bobbiwoz

People have mentioned eating at Ocean grill which is on the ocean.  We never ate there, did eat in Mulligans in Vero, you can eat outside but I think the dune prevents a view from that restaurant.


----------



## surgefest

Just curious as to what else everyone does in the area?  I also hear a lot about a shopping area and movie theather located in the area? Does anyone know how far this is from the resort?? We've been quite a few times and enjoy it very much, just want to make sure we arent missing out on anything in the area... i'd say within 20-30 mins driving. Thanks for all replys.


----------



## Funky Chicken

TeriofTerror said:


> Random question: does anyone do the drive down A1A from 528?  I'm more in the mood for some scenery and local flavor than just a quicker inland route. Or is this just a very ill-considered notion?



Great idea, but not really worth doing. A1A is not a pretty beachfront highway. You will meander thru Melbourne and from there down to Sebastian and the corner of Florida 510 is just not an inspiring drive. 
There is one cool stop along the way-a small museum dedicated to the shipwreck of the Spanish fleet in 1715. This explains why the area is called the "Treasure Coast". My DD9 LOVED this place even though it is really not a spectacular facility-her imagination ran wild after visiting. Even if you drive down 95 from 528 to VB I might consider checking it out on a rainy afternoon or if you just feel like getting away from the resort.


----------



## Funky Chicken

surgefest said:


> Just curious as to what else everyone does in the area?  I also hear a lot about a shopping area and movie theather located in the area? Does anyone know how far this is from the resort?? We've been quite a few times and enjoy it very much, just want to make sure we arent missing out on anything in the area... i'd say within 20-30 mins driving. Thanks for all replys.



So my in-laws live 1 mile south of the resort. We visit pretty frequently. 
Vero Beach has two downtowns-the one on the island (down A1A from the resort) and the one on the mainland. The one on the beach is pretty snooty but there are a few places worth visiting-
Kilwin's Ice Cream
Mulligan's restaurant
Bobby's restaurant (in a hotel-all the locals go. Great pub menu and steaks-prime rib specials. No atmosphere.) 
We also like the restaurants on the river in Sebastian, about 15 minutes from the resort. 
Squid Lips has unbelievable bacon-wrapped grilled scallops-my birthday dinner every year we are not on DCL.
Capt. Butcher's is good too. There is another Mulligans on the same strip.
Two movie theatres-the Majestic is the nicer of the two and closer-20 to 25 minutes from the resort. The other is at the Vero Beach Mall, way out US60 almost to 95. The mall is nothing to write home about.
The Vero Bowl is pretty nice if you get a bunch of rain.


----------



## TeriofTerror

Funky Chicken said:


> Great idea, but not really worth doing. A1A is not a pretty beachfront highway. You will meander thru Melbourne and from there down to Sebastian and the corner of Florida 510 is just not an inspiring drive.
> There is one cool stop along the way-a small museum dedicated to the shipwreck of the Spanish fleet in 1715. This explains why the area is called the "Treasure Coast". My DD9 LOVED this place even though it is really not a spectacular facility-her imagination ran wild after visiting. Even if you drive down 95 from 528 to VB I might consider checking it out on a rainy afternoon or if you just feel like getting away from the resort.



That is some very useful information. Thanks so much; I really appreciate it!


----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## tofubeast

I apologize if this was already mentioned here on the thread. I spoke yesterday afternoon with a Cast Member who works at Disney's Vero Beach resort while making my dining reservations for the Thanksgiving buffet.  She told me that as of 10/1/14, all dining reservations will now be handled via the WDW dining phone line.  She said the CMs who answer the phone line will be made familiar with Shutters and Sonya's.  If while you are staying at the resort and you wish to make a dining reservation, you can still go to the podium or call the local phone number.


----------



## Sorcerina

That already happend when I called two weeks ago. Icalled the number of the front desk and after some automatic questions I ended at the WDW adr line. It took memsome time to explain the CM that I dont want a reservation at the Beach Club but at Vero Beach. Will see next week if it worked


----------



## CruznLexi

A few weeks ago I called to get a diner reservation at shutters. I know we can go elsewhere we just really love to hang at the resort. It was after hours so I called Vero and got the automated dinning number. It sent me back to dinning. The wait was 90 minutes at 8pm at night so I called and talked to a CM at Vero who got my reservation. It showed immediately on MDE. Why not put VB on MDE. Looking forward to going back to Vero next month.


----------



## Leanne1977

Hi there fellow Vero Beach lovers! Does anyone have any info on the Teenightz that are run at the resort? Times/months/prices? My boys will be 13 and 14 when we visit next October and would be interested in this.


----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## Christine42566

Subscribing to this thread as we are going to Vero Beach next August!!


----------



## dreamlinda

RSHEALAND said:


>



Ohhhh, can't wait!!


----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## whitepicketfence

We head to Vero tomorrow for a long weekend.  It will be just me and my husband (we are empty nesters...boy, do points last longer when you only need a  studio!).  Anything I can check on for anyone?  I plan to spend the majority of my time on the balcony with my Kindle but would be happy to take a picture or check on an activity.  We likely won't leave the property.


----------



## Flossbolna

whitepicketfence said:


> We head to Vero tomorrow for a long weekend.  It will be just me and my husband (we are empty nesters...boy, do points last longer when you only need a  studio!).  Anything I can check on for anyone?  I plan to spend the majority of my time on the balcony with my Kindle but would be happy to take a picture or check on an activity.  We likely won't leave the property.



Have a great time with your Kindle - sounds like a great plan for a long weekend!! 

If you have time to take a picture of the current menu at Shutters I would very much appreciate it! I have been trying to find info about the menu and with the ones I have found, I am not sure at all about how current those are. Thanks!!


----------



## Twinprincesses

I am on the fence about the Sunday buffet...  If you are doing the Sunday Buffet let me know if it is worth it.  My kids are 11 so we would be paying adult price for all of us.  we will be there the 19th.


----------



## jeevesjank

Funky Chicken said:


> Great idea, but not really worth doing. A1A is not a pretty beachfront highway. You will meander thru Melbourne and from there down to Sebastian and the corner of Florida 510 is just not an inspiring drive.
> There is one cool stop along the way-a small museum dedicated to the shipwreck of the Spanish fleet in 1715. This explains why the area is called the "Treasure Coast". My DD9 LOVED this place even though it is really not a spectacular facility-her imagination ran wild after visiting. Even if you drive down 95 from 528 to VB I might consider checking it out on a rainy afternoon or if you just feel like getting away from the resort.


Vero, barrier island native of 13 years here
A1A from Sebastian southward is a stunning drive. On the barrier island, northern Vero according to the farmer's alamanac, is the northernmost region on Florida's east coast that possesses a true tropical climate. From Sebastian southward you see tropical plants that can't survive anywhere else in the continental United States.  Sebastain and northern Vero are in a climatic transition zone, which is why it's the only place in the world you'll see large fruiting coconut palms growing next to live oaks. That's why going south on A1A from Sebastian is such a treat, it's where central Florida ends and south Florida starts. The ocean is also visible throughout a bulk of the drive. Driving inland is undoubtedly more efficient, but for a traveler I'd highly recommend A1A.


----------



## tbbolts

lucas said:


> I'm also interested in finding out about this.


The lobby staircase only goes to the 2nd floor.  There are stairwells that will go to each floor, if you choose to not use the elevator.


----------



## lucas

Are there any fast food restaurants nearby for a quick breakfast?  Or, is eating breakfast at the resort the only option?


----------



## tbbolts

lucas said:


> Are there any fast food restaurants nearby for a quick breakfast?  Or, is eating breakfast at the resort the only option?


There are a few quick options about 4-6 miles away.  I would consider either stopping at Publix on way to VB or bringing your breakfast options.  I was really disappointed in the food at the resort.  That is really the only negative, as everything else is excellent.


----------



## PammyK

lucas said:


> Are there any fast food restaurants nearby for a quick breakfast?  Or, is eating breakfast at the resort the only option?


Well, there is a Burger King on US1, just north of 510 if you really want fast food.

There are a few places a bit further north on US1 where you can get a quick, casual, table service breakfast that won't take too much time out of your morning and where prices are a bit more economical than dining at a resort restaurant.


----------



## lucas

tbbolts said:


> There are a few quick options about 4-6 miles away.  I would consider either stopping at Publix on way to VB or bringing your breakfast options.  I was really disappointed in the food at the resort.  That is really the only negative, as everything else is excellent.





PammyK said:


> Well, there is a Burger King on US1, just north of 510 if you really want fast food.
> 
> There are a few places a bit further north on US1 where you can get a quick, casual, table service breakfast that won't take too much time out of your morning and where prices are a bit more economical than dining at a resort restaurant.



Thanks for the breakfast info.  Dh and I just like to grab something quick for breakfast.  We will probably bring some fruit, water and maybe a pastry from Publix.  Burger King may be an option, too.  

Is there a place dh can get just his morning coffee at the resort?


----------



## Twinprincesses

Building request?  Is there a building that is more preferable than another for a 1 bedroom?


----------



## PammyK

lucas said:


> Thanks for the breakfast info.  Dh and I just like to grab something quick for breakfast.  We will probably bring some fruit, water and maybe a pastry from Publix.  Burger King may be an option, too.
> 
> Is there a place dh can get just his morning coffee at the resort?



I don't drink coffee but I think they have it somewhere...maybe outside Shutters?  

Also, at least during summer, Bleachers offers  quick breakfast options.  The bacon, egg and cheese croissant sandwich was tasty and not outrageously priced.  I'm not sure whether Bleachers opens early enough to serve breakfast in the slower seasons, but it might be an option.  

Finally, even if you're in a studio or Inn Room where you don't have a full kitchen, if you bring (or buy) a round microwavable plastic container, you can easily make delicious breakfast sandwiches in your room.  Just buy some butter (to grease the container), a package of english muffins, a dozen eggs and a package of diced ham and you can have a tasty, hot breakfastg sandwich in just a few minutes.


----------



## lucas

PammyK said:


> I don't drink coffee but I think they have it somewhere...maybe outside Shutters?
> 
> Also, at least during summer, Bleachers offers  quick breakfast options.  The bacon, egg and cheese croissant sandwich was tasty and not outrageously priced.  I'm not sure whether Bleachers opens early enough to serve breakfast in the slower seasons, but it might be an option.
> 
> Finally, even if you're in a studio or Inn Room where you don't have a full kitchen, if you bring (or buy) a round microwavable plastic container, you can easily make delicious breakfast sandwiches in your room.  Just buy some butter (to grease the container), a package of english muffins, a dozen eggs and a package of diced ham and you can have a tasty, hot breakfastg sandwich in just a few minutes.



Thanks!


----------



## whitepicketfence

Flossbolna said:


> Have a great time with your Kindle - sounds like a great plan for a long weekend!!
> 
> If you have time to take a picture of the current menu at Shutters I would very much appreciate it! I have been trying to find info about the menu and with the ones I have found, I am not sure at all about how current those are. Thanks!!



Here is the current Shutters menu.  Sorry, it looked better on my phone!





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## whitepicketfence

Twinprincesses said:


> I am on the fence about the Sunday buffet...  If you are doing the Sunday Buffet let me know if it is worth it.  My kids are 11 so we would be paying adult price for all of us.  we will be there the 19th.



We did not do the buffet, though I did check it out on the way to the rest room!  It was a ton of food and presented nicely. For us, it was too much money....we would rather have wings and a drink at the Green Cabin Room and enjoy the view.  I did notice that food was still out at 3:00 and looked fresh even though they stop taking guests at 2:00.


----------



## Flossbolna

whitepicketfence said:


> Here is the current Shutters menu.  Sorry, it looked better on my phone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



It's perfect! Thank you very much!


----------



## Twinprincesses

Are there still turtles there?


----------



## whitepicketfence

Twinprincesses said:


> Are there still turtles there?



Turtle nesting season ends Oct 31. We were there last weekend and only walked south on the beach for maybe a mile.  Saw maybe 4-5? unhatched nests.  We were there the same weekend last year and there were many more. I don't know if they hatched earlier or there were less nests.

I have been to Vero and other FL beaches at least a dozen times during nesting season.  The only turtles I have even seen are adults swimming in the ocean a couple of times.  I have seen a recently hatched nest and that is pretty cool to see the empty shells.  Many, many years ago I saw hatchlings charging towards the ocean on a beach in SC.  It was awesome and I consider it a once in a lifetime event.


----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## RSHEALAND

Has anyone gone on a River Queen Cruise


----------



## FormrCastMbr

lucas said:


> Thanks for the breakfast info.  Dh and I just like to grab something quick for breakfast.  We will probably bring some fruit, water and maybe a pastry from Publix.  Burger King may be an option, too.  Is there a place dh can get just his morning coffee at the resort?


    Hi!  There is a deli within walking distance that serves breakfast sandwiches.  It's called Penny Hill Beach Emporium.  Great subs for lunch too.  They bake their own bread daily.


----------



## JCMHutch

DH & I are heading down in less than two weeks.  Thanks to all the great info on things to do and places to eat listed on this thread we can't wait!

I saw that they have Rapid Refill at Vero.  We have quite a collection of mugs and a few have the chips in them.   Has anyone had them reactivate an older mug?


----------



## missycj96

For morning coffee, they set it up in the main building lobby. You can use your refillable mug there.  They also serve a limited breakfast at the counter service by the pool.


----------



## RSHEALAND

On our way tomorrow morning, if anyone needs an update on anything just ask


----------



## whitepicketfence

Have a wonderful visit!  Looks like you will have great weather....we were there for the first "cold" front of the season a couple of weeks ago and it was perfect!

Tell my pelicans I miss 'em!


----------



## ali in wonderland

We are headed to Vero on Monday.  I just checked the weather forecast and it looks like cloudy and rain our whole trip.  I am so bummed about this, and really hoping it changes.  Does anyone have any suggestions on what to do if it does end up being a rain out?


----------



## OKWJan

The Navy Seal Museum in Ft Pierce and the McClarty Treasure Museum by the Sebastian Inlet State Park are both very interesting.


----------



## bobbiwoz

http://www.tourdeturtles.org/alt-index.php

Latest update on the turtle race!  Only 15 days to go!


----------



## Twinprincesses

We are here right now.  Beautiful weather, not crowded at all.  But man these tiny bugs are killing me biting!  Bring bug spray!


----------



## Snurk71

I remember reading about the pool being down for refurb. Was that last winter or this upcoming winter?

Not seriously considering going down for a long weekend mid Dec, but there's some pretty attractive airfare. Appears to be lots of availability - don't know if that's just because of the varied weather in Dec or something else.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-Note2 using DISBoards


----------



## RSHEALAND

Beautiful weather this weekend, highs in the low 80's, water temp 83, ruff surf and some jelly fish around


----------



## RSHEALAND

Twin princesses and TeriofTerror I hope you enjoyed your stays and ali in wonderland I hope you have a great time


----------



## RSHEALAND

Snurk71 said:


> I remember reading about the pool being down for refurb. Was that last winter or this upcoming winter?  Not seriously considering going down for a long weekend mid Dec, but there's some pretty attractive airfare. Appears to be lots of availability - don't know if that's just because of the varied weather in Dec or something else.  Sent from my SAMSUNG-Note2 using DISBoards



The pool was closed last winter I haven't heard anything about a closing this winter


----------



## RSHEALAND

bobbiwoz said:


> http://www.tourdeturtles.org/alt-index.php  Latest update on the turtle race!  Only 15 days to go!


Looks like Elsa has been bobbing around out there


----------



## Twinprincesses

Our trip was amazing.  The weather was great!  I would move to Vero in a heartbeat!


----------



## robhawk

Twinprincesses, We did 4 day Dream 4 Day Vero last February. That was the best!


----------



## bobbiwoz

RSHEALAND said:


> Looks like Elsa has been bobbing around out there



Anna has really fallen behind in the past 2 weeks!  Well, at least they are alive and in the race!  One thing I learned about sea turtles is fewer than 1% of those that hatch live to maturity and procreate!  These adults are sorely needed to keep the wild populations thriving!


----------



## Twinprincesses

That's what we did 1 day at disney 4 day dream 3 Vero then back to disney.  Vero was our favorite part.


----------



## ali in wonderland

Well, the weather held out for our trip.  Sunny and low 80s Monday, Wednesday, and Thursday.  Tuesday was cloudy, but warm.  We did get chased off the beach at 3pm Tuesday for a quick Thunderstorm.  No big deal, we headed up to our OVIR and watched the torment from our covered balcony.  
What we loved: the scent of the lobby and the beach.  Water was perfect temp, perfect surf(not too rough, not too calm). No rocky bottom, no seaweed, no jellyfish.  It was just beautiful.
What we liked: The pool, Bleachers, size of the OVIR.  
What was not so great: Shutters, Towel exchange process (why not just hand them out at pool like at every other DVC resort)

The noseeums were not an issue for us.  As a matter of fact we saw very few insects the whole trip.  I will agree that the resort could use some updating.  We took a tour of the cottages (they are awesome), and the CM did tell us that the whole resort is getting refurbished in 2015.  The resort did not have the same "magic" as the WDW resorts or even the cruises. 

All in all we really enjoyed our first visit to VB. We are looking forward to taking the kids with us next time.


----------



## kpatches

What is the weather like in February?  Also are there any activities available at that time?


----------



## lucas

ali in wonderland said:


> Well, the weather held out for our trip.  Sunny and low 80s Monday, Wednesday, and Thursday.  Tuesday was cloudy, but warm.  We did get chased off the beach at 3pm Tuesday for a quick Thunderstorm.  No big deal, we headed up to our OVIR and watched the torment from our covered balcony.
> What we loved: the scent of the lobby and the beach.  Water was perfect temp, perfect surf(not too rough, not too calm). No rocky bottom, no seaweed, no jellyfish.  It was just beautiful.
> What we liked: The pool, Bleachers, size of the OVIR.
> What was not so great: Shutters, Towel exchange process (why not just hand them out at pool like at every other DVC resort)
> 
> The noseeums were not an issue for us.  As a matter of fact we saw very few insects the whole trip.  I will agree that the resort could use some updating.  We took a tour of the cottages (they are awesome), and the CM did tell us that the whole resort is getting refurbished in 2015.  The resort did not have the same "magic" as the WDW resorts or even the cruises.
> 
> All in all we really enjoyed our first visit to VB. We are looking forward to taking the kids with us next time.



Glad you had a good time.  My 1st trip to Vero is almost here.

Did they have a refillable mug program like at the other WDW resorts?


----------



## ali in wonderland

lucas said:


> Glad you had a good time.  My 1st trip to Vero is almost here.  Did they have a refillable mug program like at the other WDW resorts?



Yes, they had drink station at the pool snack bar area.  They use the same cups as in WDW.  Have a great trip.


----------



## lucas

ali in wonderland said:


> Yes, they had drink station at the pool snack bar area.  They use the same cups as in WDW.  Have a great trip.



Wish they had resort specific mugs.

Do they have resort t-shirts or any other items with the Vero name on them?


----------



## ali in wonderland

lucas said:


> Wish they had resort specific mugs.  Do they have resort t-shirts or any other items with the Vero name on them?



Not much.  Maybe one shirt and one mug. More DVC logo stuff than resort logo.


----------



## bobbiwoz

2 Days left in the Tour de Turtles!

http://www.tourdeturtles.org/alt-index.php


----------



## RSHEALAND

Sunrise 10-20-14


----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## RSHEALAND

bobbiwoz said:


> 2 Days left in the Tour de Turtles!
> 
> http://www.tourdeturtles.org/alt-index.php



Key West is a nice place for Anna to be hanging out


----------



## lucas

How is the shell collecting?  Should I bring my mesh bag for walking along the beach?  (That is how it is done in Sanibel.)

And, is it rocky - should I bring beach shoes?  Or, are Crocs and/or barefoot ok?


----------



## FormrCastMbr

lucas said:


> How is the shell collecting?  Should I bring my mesh bag for walking along the beach?  (That is how it is done in Sanibel.)  And, is it rocky - should I bring beach shoes?  Or, are Crocs and/or barefoot ok?


    Shells are ok...mostly clam and scallop type.  It's not rocky and I don't mind barefoot but always pack water shoes for my husband.    I never used a mesh bag until this past trip when I bought a sand pail that was packaged in mesh.  The cast member who was working the gift shop told me to do that and I thought it was a great idea!  Awesome for getting sand out of the shells.


----------



## lucas

FormrCastMbr said:


> Shells are ok...mostly clam and scallop type.  It's not rocky and I don't mind barefoot but always pack water shoes for my husband.    I never used a mesh bag until this past trip when I bought a sand pail that was packaged in mesh.  The cast member who was working the gift shop told me to do that and I thought it was a great idea!  Awesome for getting sand out of the shells.



Thanks!  I will bring them.  Wasn't sure how it is in Vero.  We learned from many shelling trips to Sanibel Island, FL, about the mesh bag and I even have a little net that I use to scoop shells out of the water.


----------



## RSHEALAND

lucas said:


> How is the shell collecting?  Should I bring my mesh bag for walking along the beach?  (That is how it is done in Sanibel.)
> 
> And, is it rocky - should I bring beach shoes?  Or, are Crocs and/or barefoot ok?



Here are some from one day on our last trip, the other days there were hardly anything decent to be found


----------



## RSHEALAND

Sunset 10-19-14


----------



## lucas

RSHEALAND said:


> Here are some from one day on our last trip, the other days there were hardly anything decent to be found



Fantastic!  That's what I'm hoping for!


----------



## Hopefully

We are here now. We arrived about 1PM on Friday 10/31 from 5 nights at WDW. Our OVIR was ready. We unloaded the car and headed out to Hale's Orchid for the BEST fresh OJ and fruit and then onto Publix for supplies. We settled in and DH headed to the beach for a swim.
The weather has changed since our stay in Orlando. Saturday we went to the beach and rented loungers and an umbrella from the Green Cabin. Tino came down as we were setting up and asked us to sit in a Cabana rather than under the umbrella, as the wind was breaking his umbrellas. It was Windy.  About 90 minutes later he came and told us that the wind was changing directions and picking up and he needed us to leave the beach (1:30PM). So we went up to the pool. But it was WINDY and cool in the shade. We came in about 4.
We ate Friday night at Shutters and it was good. We ate Saturday night at Sonya's and it was outstanding.
Today was cool and windy again. It was 43 when I got up and 59 when we headed to the beach about 11. We were under the cabana for about 3 hours, but came up from the beach because it was windy and cool.
Forecast is for increasing clouds but warming up a bit this week.


----------



## Hopefully

So we are up this morning. It is 52 at 8:30, but predicted to go into the 70's. It snowed at home yesterday, so I am not going to complain. It is a filtered sun this morning, there are lots of high clouds. Not sure how much of a beach day it is going to be.
We were going to go to Squid Lips for dinner, but ended up watching our Pats beat Denver on TV. 
So we just headed to the Green Cabin Room for a bit of dinner. I enjoyed the 
turkey wrap and DH very much enjoyed the cheese burger.
This is our 4th trip to Vero Beach and we have never seen the Ocean "angrier". It is wild. We commented on it last night about sunset, but I think it is even rougher this AM.  I can not see the color flags at the public guarded beach from my balcony, but they were red flags yesterday afternoon. I would be surprised if they were anything else this morning.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I am so glad someone mentioned Hale's Orchard!!  They are the best for sure.  Can't wait to stay in VB in January!


----------



## RSHEALAND

Afternoon cocktails at The Green Cabin Room


----------



## lucas

bobbiwoz said:


> I am so glad someone mentioned Hale's Orchard!!  They are the best for sure.  Can't wait to stay in VB in January!



What is Hale's Orchard?


----------



## bobbiwoz

lucas said:


> What is Hale's Orchard?



I first learned about Hales though ads in newspapers, and they take mail orders for FL oranges and other items.  They have a store on Rt. 1 just north of Disney's Vero Beach...not A1A, go to route 1 and go north about 1-2 miles.  The retail store is on the right as you head north.

They really have the best freshly squeeze OJ that I have ever had.

They are not cheap...but they are good!

Bobbi

PS.  When I am in Orlando, I go to White's Red Hill Groves.
http://www.floridajuice.com/white-s-red-hill-groves-inc
During December they have had a delicious red flesh navel orange.  They do not send them, but I do try to stop there every December to get a bag.


----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## AudreyKThompson

Just checking in . . . Miss Vero!!


----------



## lucas

Have alligators ever been spotted by the pond?


----------



## mdurette

Yesterday I booked a week for April 2015!   Huge score has it is our dd's school vacation week and right before a DCL cruise.  It does leave out of Miami, so it will be a bit of drive....but I'm still happy!  We went for a week about 5 years ago and loved it, have always wanted to return.

Last year, we NEVER left he resort.  Just one quick trip to a local pharmacy and grocery store.  This time I do want to get out an explore a bit.   

A couple of questions:
1.  Has anyone done the drive from VB to Miami port?  If so, about how long?
2.  I recall a character breakfast...do they still have?
3.  When we went last time, someone from DIS organized a beach chair umbrella pool.  Basically, she collected the names of all people she could.  Purchased the chairs/umbrella online and sent them to resort.  We mailed her money.   Does this still happen on DIS?
4.  Any grocery delivery services in the area you would recommend?


----------



## Hopefully

mdurette said:


> Yesterday I booked a week for April 2015!   Huge score has it is our dd's school vacation week and right before a DCL cruise.  It does leave out of Miami, so it will be a bit of drive....but I'm still happy!  We went for a week about 5 years ago and loved it, have always wanted to return.
> 
> Last year, we NEVER left he resort.  Just one quick trip to a local pharmacy and grocery store.  This time I do want to get out an explore a bit.
> 
> A couple of questions:
> 1.  Has anyone done the drive from VB to Miami port?  If so, about how long?
> 2.  I recall a character breakfast...do they still have?
> 3.  When we went last time, someone from DIS organized a beach chair umbrella pool.  Basically, she collected the names of all people she could.  Purchased the chairs/umbrella online and sent them to resort.  We mailed her money.   Does this still happen on DIS?
> 4.  Any grocery delivery services in the area you would recommend?



There is still a character breakfast on Saturday mornings.
The chair swap was stopped a few years ago. Some DISers do private pass ons that you will see here. But I am not sure if Bell Services will store any waiting for a guest to check in.


----------



## JCMHutch

Recently back from Vero and already missing it.  Thanks to everyone who mentioned Squidlips! We grabbed a Groupon before we went and had a wonderful mid-afternoon meal overlooking the water.  DH is already talking about going back there and maybe also trying Captain Hirams.

It could not have been a better 6 day vacation - wonderful cast members, a fantastic ocean view room, great food, relaxing atmosphere, onsite spa and it is close to a Dooney & Bourke outlet.  Oh, yeah, did I mention Dole Whip w/spiced rum at the pool?  It was perfect.  I can see why everyone loves this resort.


----------



## Hopefully

We are home from our 5 night WDW and 6 night Vero Beach vacation.  We had a wonderful vacation.
The wind died down on Wednesday and DH did swim in the ocean. Red flag still up, so he shouldn't have, but he did.
I wanted to mention our dinner at Sonja's. It was wonderful. My DH had the "catch of the day" and I had seared sea scallops. It was wonderful. I encourage all adult parties to try Sonja's


----------



## DVC Jen

RSHEALAND said:


>



Where is that?  i have been to Vero a number of times and have never seen it.


----------



## DVC Jen

RSHEALAND said:


>



is this just across the road?


----------



## missycj96

Yes. There is a connecting tunnel from the hotel side of the road.


----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## DVC Jen

missycj96 said:


> Yes. There is a connecting tunnel from the hotel side of the road.



I knew it was there - but in all the times my family has been to Vero we have never gone over there.  That will be changing in June!


----------



## RSHEALAND

DVC Jen said:


> is this just across the road?



Yes this was taken from the Treasure Trails, its a really nice area.


----------



## RSHEALAND

The Treasure Trails are across the street from the resort








There are signs along the trail with some info


----------



## woodleygrrl

So we are going down to the resort in March for our annual Spring Training trip.  What we usually do is just follow the Nationals around Florida, making AKV, where we own, our base.  This year the Nats are playing two games in the Vero Beach area.

We were able to get one of the nights, but we are waitlisted on a Wednesday night in March for a 1 bedroom.

What are my odds for that coming through?  I have a room at AKV that night so I am covered, but I would love to just stay down there and cut down some travel.

Jennifer


----------



## RSHEALAND

woodleygrrl said:


> So we are going down to the resort in March for our annual Spring Training trip.  What we usually do is just follow the Nationals around Florida, making AKV, where we own, our base.  This year the Nats are playing two games in the Vero Beach area.
> 
> We were able to get one of the nights, but we are waitlisted on a Wednesday night in March for a 1 bedroom.
> 
> What are my odds for that coming through?  I have a room at AKV that night so I am covered, but I would love to just stay down there and cut down some travel.
> 
> Jennifer



We saw the Nationals play in Viera 2 years ago. I know Vero is busy in March, one time our waitlist didnt come through but we were booked in a Inn room so we were still in Vero


----------



## RSHEALAND

Has anyone else taken in a spring training game at Space Coast Stadium?


----------



## Pumbas

Checked into Vero Beach yesterday & fell in love with this resort.  The staff is very pleasant and helpful! The grounds are beautiful! Our rooms are perfect (2 studio inn rooms).


----------



## RSHEALAND

Pumbas said:


> Checked into Vero Beach yesterday & fell in love with this resort.  The staff is very pleasant and helpful! The grounds are beautiful! Our rooms are perfect (2 studio inn rooms).


Enjoy your stay


----------



## justcruisin

We'll be driving from Miami for a two night stay before a cruise in February.  Thinking of stopping at the Navy Seal Museum, I think we'd all enjoy it.  (Mom, Dad, DS15, DSF16)

The directions seem to call for Florida Turnpike, is that 95???  

For the tolls - National will charge us $3.95/day + the cost of tolls - this seems to me the easiest and most convenient way pay the tolls .... Thoughts?

I have read through the thread ... but refresh my memory ... I recall Orchid Pizza is within walking distance from the resort, but is there anything else?

One more question ... is the grocery store north of the resort?  Any along A1A from Fort Pierce?

Thank you!!!

OHHH... another question ... any recommendations for an airboat tour?  We'd love to spend the day at the beach but February???


----------



## RSHEALAND

justcruisin said:


> We'll be driving from Miami for a two night stay before a cruise in February.  Thinking of stopping at the Navy Seal Museum, I think we'd all enjoy it.  (Mom, Dad, DS15, DSF16)  The directions seem to call for Florida Turnpike, is that 95???  For the tolls - National will charge us $3.95/day + the cost of tolls - this seems to me the easiest and most convenient way pay the tolls .... Thoughts?  I have read through the thread ... but refresh my memory ... I recall Orchid Pizza is within walking distance from the resort, but is there anything else?  One more question ... is the grocery store north of the resort?  Any along A1A from Fort Pierce?  Thank you!!!  OHHH... another question ... any recommendations for an airboat tour?  We'd love to spend the day at the beach but February???



The Florida Tpke and 95 are different roads but over lap in areas
The pizza place and a small store that does breakfast and lunch can be accessed through a gate by the campfire pit from 6 am - 6 pm 
I will put up some pictures later today as well as some info on airboat tours


----------



## bobbiwoz

As far as tolls go, we bought a Sunpass transponder and bring it with us on our FL trips.  You can buy one in Publix.

I do not recall a regular grocery store on A1A, they are on Route 1.  There is an expensive convenience store about 3-4 miles south of the VB resort, between the city of Veto Beach and the resort.


----------



## FormrCastMbr

justcruisin said:


> I recall Orchid Pizza is within walking distance from the resort, but is there anything else?  One more question ... is the grocery store north of the resort?  Any along A1A from Fort Pierce?  Thank you!!!  OHHH... another question ... any recommendations for an airboat tour?  We'd love to spend the day at the beach but February???



We really enjoy their pizza...we usually just get it delivered.  They have a pretty big menu.  

The deli, penny hill, is great.  We like to walk over for sandwiches for lunch.  They also have breakfast and hot foods, among lots of other things.  

My friend just opened a raw bar in Fort Pierce.  Bottoms Up Raw Bar.


----------



## RSHEALAND

justcruisin said:


> We'll be driving from Miami for a two night stay before a cruise in February.  Thinking of stopping at the Navy Seal Museum, I think we'd all enjoy it.  (Mom, Dad, DS15, DSF16)
> 
> The directions seem to call for Florida Turnpike, is that 95???
> 
> For the tolls - National will charge us $3.95/day + the cost of tolls - this seems to me the easiest and most convenient way pay the tolls .... Thoughts?
> 
> I have read through the thread ... but refresh my memory ... I recall Orchid Pizza is within walking distance from the resort, but is there anything else?
> 
> One more question ... is the grocery store north of the resort?  Any along A1A from Fort Pierce?
> 
> Thank you!!!
> 
> OHHH... another question ... any recommendations for an airboat tour?  We'd love to spend the day at the beach but February???



Marsh Beast Airboat Tours is in Vero Beach  There # is 772-584-0089 or marshbeastairboattours.com


----------



## RSHEALAND

You can use the gate just past the campfire pit between the hours of 6am-6pm to access Wabasso Beach Park and Orchid Island Pizza and Penny Hill Beach Emporium

parking area of Wabasso Beach Park




there is a covered pavillion just through the gate


----------



## RSHEALAND

A little visitor


----------



## sunryzez

Checking in on Saturday.......CANNOT wait! Any advice for a first timer there? Thanks in advance! ( Hopefully the weather forecast gets better) but Im still soooooo excited to finally be getting there!


----------



## Pumbas

sunryzez said:


> Checking in on Saturday.......CANNOT wait! Any advice for a first timer there? Thanks in advance! ( Hopefully the weather forecast gets better) but Im still soooooo excited to finally be getting there!




I was there last week and the weather for our three night stay was beautiful! I hope the same for you! I do recall the staff telling me not to worry about the weather because forecast can call for rain and rain in the area but may miss the resort area... Sebastian was getting nailed with storms, Orlando area had Tornado warnings... We were on the beach enjoying 80 degree weather.

We are at a local Deli... Dagwoods. The portions are large and really good quality. The restaurant is not appealing but don't let this hold you back. The owner was very nice and cooks all his own meats. Friday's He cooks a Prime Rib to use as "deli" meats.


----------



## RSHEALAND

Catchin a wave


----------



## 3DisneyKids

RSHEALAND said:


> Yes this was taken from the Treasure Trails, its a really nice area.



Don't get me wrong, I love love love Vero. Here right now in fact as we come every year for Thanksgiving...it's our family tradition and my kids wouldn't have it any other way.  

But the Treasure Trail is pretty gross (just my opinion!).  My kids call it Ghetto Disney because it is just run down and falling apart.  Yes, I get that it is supposed to be natural and rustic and all of that...but it really is just in need of TLC.


----------



## Gillyrose779

3DisneyKids said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love love love Vero. Here right now in fact as we come every year for Thanksgiving...it's our family tradition and my kids wouldn't have it any other way.  But the Treasure Trail is pretty gross (just my opinion!).  My kids call it Ghetto Disney because it is just run down and falling apart.  Yes, I get that it is supposed to be natural and rustic and all of that...but it really is just in need of TLC.



How is it?  We will be down for the first time this Wed.  Thru Saturday.  Is it very busy? How is the thanksgiving buffet?


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Gillyrose779 said:


> How is it?  We will be down for the first time this Wed.  Thru Saturday.  Is it very busy? How is the thanksgiving buffet?



It has been gorgeous yesterday and today (picture perfect today with a high of 86).  BUT...the forecast is not great for the next few days.  However, the one thing you will learn is that it is nearly impossible to get an accurate forecast for this area.  The forecast for "Vero Beach" may be raining, and indeed, it might be raining a mile and a half from the resort area, but the resort is sunny and warm.  Or vice versa.

The resort is at capacity and will be all the way through the holiday weekend.  We find that it doesn't necessarily  make a difference, other than if you want pool chairs in the sun.  You will need to get to the pool early if you want specific chairs.

Thanksgiving buffet...this has been our Thanksgiving for the last 5 years.  The first year, it was OUTSTANDING.  Since then, it is "very good."  Mind you, it is still VERY good.  Just not the quality it once was.  I doubt you will be disappointed.

Oh--and the ocean is COLD.  It is fine for us as we are from Maine and used to it, but it is likely too cold for most.


----------



## tofubeast

I'm here now. Tweeting pics of resort if you want to follow! @tofubeast


----------



## tofubeast

What's the name of the citrus farm/store you all rave about that's near the resort?


----------



## dreamlinda

tofubeast said:


> What's the name of the citrus farm/store you all rave about that's near the resort?



Hales - it's back across the Wabasso causeway to US 1, turn right and it's on the right about a mile up.


----------



## tofubeast

dreamlinda said:


> Hales - it's back across the Wabasso causeway to US 1, turn right and it's on the right about a mile up.



Awesome. Thank you!


----------



## wide awake

We are in the process of buying here... per Trip Advisor some of the furnishings/rooms are dated, in need of rehab.  Any information on that?  Thank-you.


----------



## ali in wonderland

wide awake said:


> We are in the process of buying here... per Trip Advisor some of the furnishings/rooms are dated, in need of rehab.  Any information on that?  Thank-you.



We were there in slate October of this year.  We asked to see the Cottages and 2bedroom villas for a return trip.  I the tour our CM told us that the entire resort were going to be renovated in 2015. The decor if the rooms now are the same as old key west prior to the renovation there.  Keep in mind with VB points are low cost, but dues are much higher than the rest of DVC.


----------



## wide awake

Thank-you!


----------



## justcruisin

Today we received a letter from stating the beach will be closed during our February 2015 dates for renourishment. 

Can anyone tell me any info about the actual dates and if there is any change it would be complete by February 12 and where can I find out what other beaches in the area are affected?

Seriously considering cancelling.  Can't see using 90ish points for two nights at a beach resort with no beach.  

The renourishment will restrict beach access, there may be construction noise and workers.


----------



## RSHEALAND

justcruisin said:


> Today we received a letter from stating the beach will be closed during our February 2015 dates for renourishment.  Can anyone tell me any info about the actual dates and if there is any change it would be complete by February 12 and where can I find out what other beaches in the area are affected?  Seriously considering cancelling.  Can't see using 90ish points for two nights at a beach resort with no beach.  The renourishment will restrict beach access, there may be construction noise and workers.


There is a dune stabilization project that was to start north of the resort in November and will finish south of the resort by April 30th. It's tough to say exactly where they will be by Feb 12 but the resort is right around the middle of the project. Was anyone there during the last reconstruction project that might have a better answer as to what to expect?


----------



## justcruisin

Thanks for your reply,

Do you for which towns project is planned?  I would see what else is in the area but not affected.


----------



## RSHEALAND

justcruisin said:


> Thanks for your reply,  Do you for which towns project is planned?  I would see what else is in the area but not affected.


   [PDF]Sector 3 Beach restoration Project - Indian River County www.ircgov.com/departments/public_works/coastal.../Sector3.pdf Oct 30, 2014 - The County is under contract with Guettler Brothers Construction, LLC to place approximately 155,000 cubic yards of beach compatible sand ...

There is a map in this document


----------



## justcruisin

Thanks RSHEALAND that was exactly what I was looking for.  Fascinating to read about the erosion, I was unaware Sandy wrecked havoc in Florida too.

Maybe they'll be North or South of the resort mid-February, you've provided the info I need to keep track of the progress and make a decision.


----------



## murcor

Is there a Car Rental company near Vero Beach?  
I have googled and searched but have only found companys 20 min away


----------



## RSHEALAND

murcor said:


> Is there a Car Rental company near Vero Beach?
> I have googled and searched but have only found companys 20 min away


does anyone know if there is one closer or if maybe they can deliver car to resort?


----------



## RSHEALAND

Hi everyone. I have started the 2015 thread here  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3358441 lets all jump over to the new thread and start posting your stay info so we can get the Roll Call started. This thread will closed in the near future. Thanks everyone


----------

